# Freilauf hope Pro II, gehts auch etwas leiser?



## Waldschleicher (16. November 2007)

Ich habe gerade einen LRS Hope Hoops mit der DT 5.1 gekauft, du meine Güte, wasne Sirene.   Der Freilauf hat schon eine Packung recht zähes Fett bekommen. Hat aber nichts gebracht, klingt immer noch wie ein olles Jagdflugzeug im Sturzflug. Gibts noch Tips und Tricks?
Beim öffnen des Freilaufes durfte ich auch gleich ein paar Metallspäne entfernen, einer wurde zwischen Lager und Nabenkörper mit eingepresst.  Was mich ebenfalls sehr erstaunt hat ist die fehlende Abdichtung speziell an der VR Nabe, unter dem Steckachsenadapter.


----------



## wookie (16. November 2007)

warte erstmal ab bis es sommer (30°) wird. dann wirds richtig laut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. November 2007)

geil


----------



## Funghi (16. November 2007)

das is das Erste mal, dass sich jemand über ne zu laute Nabe beschwert...ich wette, gleich bekommst du tausend Kaufangebote...


----------



## StillPad (16. November 2007)

Funghi schrieb:


> das is das Erste mal, dass sich jemand über ne zu laute Nabe beschwert...ich wette, gleich bekommst du tausend Kaufangebote...



Ich gehöre auch dazu der die Dinger nicht mag 

Angeblich soll eine Packung Fett das Ding aber wieder leise machen


----------



## Hellspawn (16. November 2007)

einfach kontinuierlich treten, dann ist's auch leise


----------



## Spezialistz (16. November 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Angeblich soll eine Packung Fett das Ding aber wieder leise machen



nö.


----------



## StillPad (16. November 2007)

Bekommt man die überhaupt noch leiser wenn das alte Rezept mit den Fett nimmer geht?

Finde die nur interessant weil sie 100gr leichter ist als meine Hügi 
Das einzige was an mein Bike brummen darf sind die Reifen


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. November 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Bekommt man die überhaupt noch leiser wenn das alte Rezept mit den Fett nimmer geht?
> 
> Finde die nur interessant weil sie 100gr leichter ist als meine Hügi
> Das einzige was an mein Bike brummen darf sind die Reifen



&



StillPad schrieb:


> Ich gehöre auch dazu der die Dinger nicht mag
> 
> Angeblich soll eine Packung Fett das Ding aber wieder leise machen



Jetzt musst du dich aber entscheiden: nicht mögen oder interessant finden


----------



## StillPad (16. November 2007)

Was muss ich mich da entscheiden?

Wenn mans nicht leiser bekommt muss man es sich 5 mal überlegen ob man so eine Nabe nimmt.
Wie gesagt 100gr leichter, aber ob sich das dann mit einer nervenden Nabe lohnt


----------



## Waldschleicher (16. November 2007)

Zum Thema fetten hatte ich schon etwas gelesen, daher wurde das Ding ja auch gleich geöffnet... Habe, wie gesagt, ein zähes weises Fett von Hanseline reingeschmiert. Zäher als das vorhandene Fett, bringt jedoch nix. Verkleben solls ja auch nicht. Der Sound an sich ist schon nett, aber damit dauerhaft an einem lauschigen Sommertag durch die Natur düsen? Ich sehe schon die hasserfüllten Gesichter der Wandersmänner vor mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (17. November 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Zum Thema fetten hatte ich schon etwas gelesen, daher wurde das Ding ja auch gleich geöffnet... Habe, wie gesagt, ein zähes weises Fett von Hanseline reingeschmiert. Zäher als das vorhandene Fett, bringt jedoch nix. Verkleben solls ja auch nicht. Der Sound an sich ist schon nett, aber damit dauerhaft an einem lauschigen Sommertag durch die Natur düsen? Ich sehe schon die hasserfüllten Gesichter der Wandersmänner vor mir.



Nun ja das was du geschrieben hast verwundert mich ja.
Bisher wurde immer gesagt Fett rein und dans Ding ist ruhig

Meine Hügi war zum Anfang richtig leise und jetzt ist die lauter geworden, trotz nachfettens 
Wenn die Hope nun schon laut ist wird die noch lauter.
Würde am liebsten eine Hope wegen Gewicht, aber leiser als eine XT Nabe am besten lautlos ohne zu treten


----------



## Spezialistz (17. November 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon die hasserfüllten Gesichter der Wandersmänner vor mir.



die machen dann wenigstens platz...


----------



## Waldschleicher (17. November 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Nun ja das was du geschrieben hast verwundert mich ja.
> Bisher wurde immer gesagt Fett rein und dans Ding ist ruhig



Der Freilauf ist original schon mit einem blauen Fett, von der Konsistenz her etwa vergleichbar mit Finish Line Teflonfett, geschmiert. Sicher gibts noch zäheres als das Hanseline, irgendwann werden dann aber auch die Sperrklinken nicht mehr greifen. Bleibt also nur abzuwarten wie sich das entwickelt, lauter sollte er nicht werden. 



> die machen dann wenigstens platz...



Zumindest zählt die "hab dich nicht gehört" Ausrede definitiv nicht mehr!


----------



## Spezialistz (17. November 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Zumindest zählt die "hab dich nicht gehört" Ausrede definitiv nicht mehr!



wenn ich hier am wochenende rumdüse ist immer alles voller leute. die kiste mal kurz knattern lassen und taadaaaa...


----------



## Whitey (17. November 2007)

jep, spart man sich die Klingel!


----------



## StillPad (17. November 2007)

Ich kann mir schon eure Touren vorstellen wenn neben euch einer fährt.
hä?! was hast du gesagt?
Ich verstehe dich nicht, deine Nabe ist zu laut  

Wenn ihrs laut haben wollt fahrt doch ne Motorcrss Maschine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whitey (18. November 2007)

Annekdote am Rand: als wir letzens am Lago waren sind wir vom Tremalzo abgefahren, aber nicht die Moser Tour sondern frei nach Schnauze mit Karte. Halbe Strecke hat sich ein anderer Biker unserer Gruppe angeschloßen und irgenwie konnter der nur bergauf mit mir sprechen, bergab wars mehr ein häääää ? was hast Du gesagt ? Beim Ledrosee dann der Kommentar: deine Nabe ist aber saulaut, was is n das für ne Höllenmaschine


----------



## Spezialistz (18. November 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ich kann mir schon eure Touren vorstellen wenn neben euch einer fährt.
> hä?! was hast du gesagt?
> Ich verstehe dich nicht, deine Nabe ist zu laut



da ich keine touren fahre... 
aber sonst aufm weg zu den spots ist das kein problem. vorallem, wenn man nebeneinander fährt. mit meiner freundin nebendran geht reden auf jeden fall klar, auch ohne anschreien. und da sinds schonmal 2 hope's.. 



StillPad schrieb:


> Wenn ihrs laut haben wollt fahrt doch ne Motorcrss Maschine



ja...das macht ja auch mehr spass als fahrrad fahren...


----------



## Dropdead (18. November 2007)

Ist doch klasse! Klingt wie ein Motor, hat aber keinen:


----------



## wurzelhoppser (22. November 2007)

Ist doch ein  Geiler Sound,einfach spitze.


----------



## Spezialistz (22. November 2007)

heute hat sich einer wegen meiner hope voll erschrocken.... 
der war da im garten dran. ich düs na vorbei, hör kurz vorher auf zu treten und der zuckt zusammen und springt auf und dreht sich erstmal um...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (26. November 2007)

hey, and die jungs die ne hope HR nabe ham' , die sind so vom gereuschpegel
die werden sogar noch lauter mit zunehmender km-laufleistung........ps wem's
zu laut is sollte halt ma dtswiss nachschauen...


----------



## Cyrix (1. Dezember 2007)

wie kann man den sound mit einer ringle abbah sos vergleichen? ^^


----------



## Waldschleicher (1. Dezember 2007)

Zur "Veranschaulichung" habe ich einen kleinen Soundcheck gemacht. Einfach Lautsprecher auf Maximum, das passt dann schon.


----------



## StillPad (1. Dezember 2007)

Haste auch eine XT als Vergleich?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Waldschleicher,

super Idee! Ich kann die Tage bei Gelegenheit mit Ringlé und XT Nabensound dienen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyrix (1. Dezember 2007)

also die Hope hört sich ja echt wie ein startendes Jagdflugzeug an. Übel. ^^ 
Könnte auch mit ner Ringle dienen...aber ne xt hmm also die ist ja eher dezent. *g*


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. Dezember 2007)

Genau. Meine Xt Nabe ist erst ein paar 100 km gelaufen und im Vergleich zum Atomlab GI und Ringlé Freilauf hört man die Xt garnicht


----------



## Waldschleicher (1. Dezember 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Haste auch eine XT als Vergleich?



Beinahe unhörbar. 
Dabei fällt mir ein, gibts hier wirklich einen Support von Hope? Vielleicht haben die einen Tip auf Lager?


----------



## StillPad (1. Dezember 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Beinahe unhörbar.
> Dabei fällt mir ein, gibts hier wirklich einen Support von Hope? Vielleicht haben die einen Tip auf Lager?


Gibt kein Support

Es wäre schön mal ein Vergleich für die Naben zu haben.
Alle aufgenommen in gleichen Abstand, mit dem selben Gerät.
Weil bei den Video kann ich ja lauter und leiser drehen und weiß nicht wie laut sie in Wirklichkeit ist.


----------



## Spezialistz (2. Dezember 2007)

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-1624170378098801884&hl=de

vorne kona stinky mit ner nope irgendwas nabe und dahinter ich mitm onone und der pro2.

ich kann nachher auch mal eins vonner deore und dann hope machen, in der form, wie stillpad das beschrieben hat.


----------



## thto (2. Dezember 2007)

Spezialistz schrieb:


> http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-1624170378098801884&hl=de
> 
> vorne kona stinky mit ner nope irgendwas nabe und dahinter ich mitm onone und der pro2.
> 
> ich kann nachher auch mal eins vonner deore und dann hope machen, in der form, wie stillpad das beschrieben hat.



fahr auch ne pro2 vorher sun ringle , ich mag den sound    
guter verglaich im vid


----------



## StillPad (2. Dezember 2007)

Wenn man das so hört, hört die Hope sich an wie eine Knarre


----------



## Spezialistz (2. Dezember 2007)

die klingt so ähnlich wie ne stahlwille knarre..


----------



## Waldschleicher (2. Dezember 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Gibt kein Support
> 
> Es wäre schön mal ein Vergleich für die Naben zu haben.
> Alle aufgenommen in gleichen Abstand, mit dem selben Gerät.
> Weil bei den Video kann ich ja lauter und leiser drehen und weiß nicht wie laut sie in Wirklichkeit ist.



Dein Wunsch war mir Befehl:

Zur besseren Übersicht nochmal der Freilauf der Hope.

Und hier einmal Shimano XT, 3000km gelaufen. Hierbei überwiegen anfangs die Laufgeräusche des Rades an sich, der Swampthing ist ein richtiges Windrad. Im Hope Video ist der ebenfalls montiert, geht aber total in den Freilaufgeräuschen unter.
Die Aufnahmen sind in einem Betonkeller gemacht worden, in der freien Natur klingt das sicher anders. Trotzdem bekommt man hier einen netten Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyrix (3. Dezember 2007)

Hehe die XT ist ja echt nen Witz.  Obwohl sie für ne XT relativ laut ist, meine hat man fast garnicht gehört. Aber die ist auch keine 3000km gelaufen. Die hat vorher aufgegeben. ^^


----------



## Spezialistz (3. Dezember 2007)

meine war auch ziemlich schnell kaputt. ich komm morgen erst nach hause, dann mach ich mal hope/atomlab aircorp/deore und was ich sonst noch so finde..^^


----------



## EVO 1 (6. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute, DT`s sind auch nicht viel leiser. ich fahr ne 4 Jahre alte FR und ne 1 Jahr alte 440 und die sind beide so laut wie die Pro 2 von einem Freund. Fetten bringt bei meinen Naben garnichts, hat aber auch ne gute seite ich brauch keine Klingel.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (10. Dezember 2007)

hat die hope nen zahnscheibenfreilauf wie dt???

dann nehm das gute dt fett, damit gehts 100%tig


----------



## Waldschleicher (10. Dezember 2007)

Nein, da sind 4 Sperrklinken (mit sehr kräftigen Federn) verbaut.


----------



## StillPad (10. Dezember 2007)

Also einer meiner Händler sagt sehr zähes Fett hilft 
Volles Rohr auf die Sperrklinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netbiker (10. Dezember 2007)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> hat die hope nen zahnscheibenfreilauf wie dt???
> 
> dann nehm das gute dt fett, damit gehts 100%tig


Nein, Hope hat keine Zahnscheiben.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (11. Dezember 2007)

EVO 1 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, DT`s sind auch nicht viel leiser. ich fahr ne 4 Jahre alte FR und ne 1 Jahr alte 440 und die sind beide so laut wie die Pro 2 von einem Freund. Fetten bringt bei meinen Naben garnichts, hat aber auch ne gute seite ich brauch keine Klingel.



Jo, die alten DTs und Maguras waren auch verdammt laut, ist aber nichtmehr so, die werden nichtmehr hergestellt und sind nun nur noch rar.

Mann Leute: Sich über den Sound einer Hope zu beschweren ist irgendwie peinlich. Ich mein: Lest ihr nicht vorher im Netz ein wenig über ein Produkt bevor  ihr es kauft? Wird das alles einfach blind gekauft? Könnt ihr lesen? Ich weiss nicht, ob ich einfach nur aufmerksam bin, oder was auch immer, aber es gibt genau 3 Naben, aktuell, in Europa, die arg laut sind: Chris King, Ringlé Abbah und die Hope Pro 2. Die Hadley ist auch noch recht laut, aber die kriegt man regulär nicht in Deutschland, ausser in einem Rahmenkit oder gebraucht im Bikemarkt...

Zähes Fett, mann mann mann, na viel Spaß dann im Winter, wenns noch zäher wird und der Hoden sich mit dem Oberrohr dann vereint


----------



## TheTomminator (11. Dezember 2007)

So aufmerksam bist du dann aber auch nicht, denn die Tune Naben sind auch laut und zwar sehr.


----------



## StillPad (11. Dezember 2007)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Mann Leute: Sich über den Sound einer Hope zu beschweren ist irgendwie peinlich. Ich mein: Lest ihr nicht vorher im Netz ein wenig über ein Produkt bevor  ihr es kauft? Wird das alles einfach blind gekauft?


Man kann zu 99% nur blind kaufen.
Ausser es ist wie die Hope schon Jahre aufen Markt und es ändert sich nix.


----------



## Waldschleicher (11. Dezember 2007)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Mann Leute: Sich über den Sound einer Hope zu beschweren ist irgendwie peinlich. Ich mein: Lest ihr nicht vorher im Netz ein wenig über ein Produkt bevor  ihr es kauft? Wird das alles einfach blind gekauft? Könnt ihr lesen? Ich weiss nicht, ob ich einfach nur aufmerksam bin,



Na phone, wieder einen Clown gefrühstückt? Klar habe ich über die Lautstärke gelesen, wie laut das Ding aber wirklich ist hätte ich mir nicht träumen lassen. Ich habe vorher leider keinen Soundvergleich gefunden, war also quasi der Testkäufer für alle die da nach mir kommen.  
Abgesehen davon stellt sich dann noch die Frage nach einer Alternative zur Hope Pro II. DT- zu teuer, Shimano zu schwer und der Freilauf ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei... usw.
Der Satz Hope Hoops mit der DT EX 5.1 bringt ca. 1900gr auf die Waage, gab es für 340. Da muss ich wohl mit dem Krach leben.


----------



## TheTomminator (11. Dezember 2007)

Ist die Hope Bulb eigentlich leiser?


----------



## Spezialistz (11. Dezember 2007)

die erzeugt eine ähnliche geräuschkulisse.

aber zur lautstärke:
ich wusste natürlich aucht nicht, wie laut die real ist. kannte vorher nur die ringlé. egal..nabe bestellt, eingespeicht --> geil.


----------



## T.V. (11. Dezember 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Ist die Hope Bulb eigentlich leiser?



Sie ist deutlich leiser. Habe sie und im Vergleich zu meinen ProII Kollegen bin fast ich nicht zu hören. Mit frischem Fett noch leiser.


----------



## Spezialistz (11. Dezember 2007)

mh..ich kenn die nur in laut...


----------



## EVO 1 (11. Dezember 2007)

@ pHONe

die alten Hügi FR und  Magura Fr sind baugleich. Die Magura Fr wird von DT
noch Hergestellt und du kanst sie über Magura noch Kaufen.
Wie gesagt meine 440 Freeride is 1 jahr alt und auch sehr laut,
mal sehen wie laut die 240s wird die ich jetzt bestellt hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (11. Dezember 2007)

Joa, aber es gibt noch so uralte, silberne Magura Naben, richtig alt, die knattern ähnlich wie die Hope. Und eben diese werden nichtmehr hergestellt, schon lange nichtmehr. Die Hügi FR bzw. die 440 hatte ich auch mal, die wurden auch relativ laut, aber nix im Vergleich zu Ringlé Abbah und Hope Pro 2...


----------



## KEN II (12. Dezember 2007)

Und warum nimmste nicht einfach etwas Vorspannung aus den Klinkenfedern ? - wär das einfachste !


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (12. Dezember 2007)

Soweit ich weiss haben die Hope Pro 2 keine einstellbare Klinkenfedervorspannung


----------



## KEN II (12. Dezember 2007)

Blödmannsgehilfe ! - welche Nabe hat denn sowas ?

Mit 2 linken und je 6 Daumen wird das natürlich nix - also mach du dir keine Gedanken drüber .......

Für alle Begabteren :

Es sind stinknormale Spiralfedern - 1/2 gerollt (als Lagerung)  die kann man einfach rausziehen - mit einer Zange den Abgangswinkel um -5-8° nachbiegen - wieder einsetzten, fertig. 

Was sich dann von selbst verbietet ist natürlich zähes Fett (auch das Blaue welches Hope original verwendet ist viel zu zäh - ist zwar nen Top Fett für Headsets und Innenlager Type X-Drive + Hollowtech II ) - aber die Naben laufen auch generell damit viel zu schwer besonders wenn es kalt ist !


----------



## sluette (13. Dezember 2007)

EVO 1 schrieb:


> mal sehen wie laut die 240s wird die ich jetzt bestellt hab.



naja, nicht sehr laut... im vergleich zur pro2 wirst du sie nicht wahrnehmen... 
habe die pro2 seit einem jahr verbaut und in nem anderen bike eine 5 jahre alte magura pro (dt240s). wenn ich mit meinen jungs unterwegs bin bestehen die meisst darauf das ich mit dem bike mit der dt nabe fahre ...

aber egal, ein neues bike ist bestellt und da kommen auch pro2 naben rein ...


----------



## Dropdead (13. Dezember 2007)

Man kauft sich ja auch kein Slayeralbum um das leise zu hören...

Edit: Im CC-Bike würde mich die Nabe auch nerven, gerade wenn man gemütlich nebeneinander rollt und sich auf Grund der Soundkulisse nicht unterhalten kann.


----------



## Spezialistz (13. Dezember 2007)

wer sich beim sound von einer pro2 nicht unterhalten kann, der muss ja ein katzengleiches gehör haben. wie schonmal gesagt..wenn ich mit meiner freundin (wir beide mit pro2) und anderen leuten unterwegs sind um irgendwo zu nem spot zu rollen, dann beschwert sich keiner.
bei euch sind wohl nur empfindliche shimanofahrer...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (14. Dezember 2007)

KEN II schrieb:


> Blödmannsgehilfe ! - welche Nabe hat denn sowas ?...



Vielen Dank, der Herr kennt wohl keine Ironie 

Ist ja eh egal, der Thread hier ist ein wenig arg peinlich, naja, nicht unbedingt peinlich, jedoch unnötig... Biegt an euren Federn herum, schmiert Kleister rein oder macht sonstwas, damit die Klinken ja nicht definiert einrasten und erfreut euch an Naben bzw. an Freilaufkörpern, die hier und da zum durchdrehen neigen werden, ihr selbst werdet auch durchdrehen


----------



## KEN II (14. Dezember 2007)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> .......erfreut euch an Naben bzw. an Freilaufkörpern, die hier und da zum durchdrehen neigen werden..



einer is schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (14. Dezember 2007)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, der Herr kennt wohl keine Ironie
> 
> Ist ja eh egal, der Thread hier ist ein wenig arg peinlich, naja, nicht unbedingt peinlich, jedoch unnötig... Biegt an euren Federn herum, schmiert Kleister rein oder macht sonstwas, damit die Klinken ja nicht definiert einrasten und erfreut euch an Naben bzw. an Freilaufkörpern, die hier und da zum durchdrehen neigen werden, ihr selbst werdet auch durchdrehen



Unnötig ist lediglich, wie so oft, dein Auftritt.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (14. Dezember 2007)

Bin ich denn wirklich so nervig?  Ich will einfach nur diskutieren, mache das auch oft in einem arg hämischem Ton, doch dies ist nicht wirklich gewollt sondern soll nur meine Meinung bzw. meine Aussage bestärken.

Tut mir leid, wenn ich euch auf die Nerven gehe!


----------



## moko 98 (1. April 2008)

Hi!

Hab mir auch einen Satz mit hope pro 2 geholt. Natürlich hier vorher von dem Lärm gelesen. Aber dass sie auch nur annähernd sooo laut ist hätt ich mir nicht gedacht :-(

für mich indiskutabel. komm mir vor wie ein alien im wald.

entweder ich bekomm sie leiser oder der satz wird verkauft.

gibt es negative langzeiterfahrungen beim bearbeiten der federn?

thanx!


----------



## Waldschleicher (1. April 2008)

moko 98 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hab mir auch einen Satz mit hope pro 2 geholt. Natürlich hier vorher von dem Lärm gelesen. Aber dass sie auch nur annähernd sooo laut ist hätt ich mir nicht gedacht :-(
> 
> ...



Na, spätestens nach meinem Soundvergleich auf Youtube sollte das aber klar sein.   Das ist wirklich unter identischen Bedingungen aufgenommen und nicht nachbearbeitet. 
Mein Versuch, den Krach mit zähem Fett zu dämpfen war erfolglos. Macht keinen Unterschied, allerdings auch keine Probleme bei Minusgraden wie schon befürchtet wurde. Ich hab mich daran gewöhnt...


----------



## moko 98 (1. April 2008)

hab meine schon im herbst geholt, aber erst jetzt aktiviert ;-)

irgendwer an den federn gefummelt?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (1. April 2008)

DT 240 u.440 bekommt man mindestens genau so laut wie Hope wenn nicht noch lauter! Freilauf abziehen, die zwei Zahnscheiben komplett entfetten und das knattert!!!  Das beste ist aber es geht NICHT aufs Material, da hab ich selbst bei DT nachgefragt! 

Wer es aber leise will Fett wieder rein und es herrscht silentium!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (8. April 2008)

So ejtzt mochmal. Wie laut sind die pro2 disc naben denn wenn ich aufm bike sitze und fahre?

Sind beide Naben vorne und hinten gleich laut?! Auf wieviel meter entfernung kann man die schon hören?

Was kann man gegen diesen sound ggf tun wodurch aber nichts weiter beeinflusst wird?

Ich schwanke ja zwischen dt swiss 370 und den hope! Die hope sind halt 100g leichter.. was aber auch nicht viel ausmacht letzendlich...


----------



## on any sunday (8. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> So ejtzt mochmal.
> 
> Sind beide Naben vorne und hinten gleich laut?!.



Nö, nicht nochmal. Du weisst, was ein Freilauf ist?


----------



## lew187 (8. April 2008)

ja, aber man darf ja mal nachfragen!
also ist die vordere nicht so laut?

Das würde dann heißen man kann hinten ne leise nehmen und vorne ne hope? was würde das bringen?


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. April 2008)

Aaaaaarrrrrggghhhhh!

Vorne ist kein Freilauf ->kein Sound.  Überhaupt gar nix hörste da. Es sei denn die Lager sind kaputt, oder du hast Allradantrieb. google mal "Freilauf".

Du hast doch ein Fahhrrad mit 27 Gängen, heb mal das Vorderrad an, dreh es und sag uns dann was du hörst.


----------



## Dropdead (8. April 2008)

du hast hinten ruhe! die vordere knattert nicht (wie auch ohne freilauf)


----------



## lew187 (8. April 2008)

hätte ja sein können wenn die kunden auf solche sounds stehen das es vorne auch kracht!

also bringt mir vorne ne hope was gegenüber einer onyx 370 oder einfach ne xt ?


----------



## Dropdead (8. April 2008)

*was* soll denn vorne knattern?

ja, sie ist leichter! wenn du das geld für die hope nicht ausgeben möchtest, dann tut es auch eine xt o. onyx.


----------



## StillPad (8. April 2008)

Bei den vorderen Naben bringt Hope nix.
Die nehmen sich nix vom Gewicht.

Einzig allein die hinter ist knapp 100gr leichter auch ein Grund das ich Hope genommen habe.

Aber ich glaube das knattern wird mich voll nerven
Hab Bike noch immer nicht zusammen, da keine Zeit.
Muss nur noch Bremse montieren


----------



## Dropdead (8. April 2008)

Du hast *sehr* wenig Zeit


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. April 2008)

Je öfter man hier im Forum rumliest, desto öfter kommt man auf das Thema Lautstärke. Einigen scheint das ja echt wichtig zu sein, ich find die Hope echt nicht zu laut. Da nervt nix und das obwohl ich meine, ein recht empfindliches Gehör zu haben. 

Kann mich ja irren, aber bei der Konstruktion der Ingenieure hat wohl eher ein stabiler, unverwüstlicher und Langzeit tauglicher Entwurf eine Rolle gespielt und nicht die maximal erreichbare Lautstärke. Bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, Serienstreuung gibts bei jedem Hersteller, ist das auch gelungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moko 98 (8. April 2008)

und die hope sehen halt auch viel besser aus , wenn einem daswichtig is  

hat irgendwer den weiter oben erwähnten trick mit den federn probiert?

wenn ja wie lange her un gibts irgendwelche probs?

danke!


----------



## lew187 (8. April 2008)

100g lohnt sich auch nicht. 200 würd ich überdenken, aber 100.. das ist ne tafel schokolade. Das ist nix.


----------



## StillPad (8. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> 100g lohnt sich auch nicht. 200 würd ich überdenken, aber 100.. das ist ne tafel schokolade. Das ist nix.



Und ob sich das lohnt
Für 10gr fange ich auch nicht an zu schrauben, aber wenn ich mir wenig Geld 100gr. einsparen kann gerne.

Hab mich vorhin mal rauf gesetzt, knattern doch schon recht laut.
Wie damals alte 3 Gang Naben.
Als Silent Fan sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> 100g lohnt sich auch nicht. 200 würd ich überdenken, aber 100.. das ist ne tafel schokolade. Das ist nix.



Erwarten wir da nicht etwas viel?! Zeig mir mal ne bezahlbare umbaubare Nabe mit DH Freigabe. Wo findest du denn sowas, da wären wir dann bei 200g , für dich: zwei Tafeln Schokolade auf denen man heil den Berg runterkommen soll. Schau mal wo du sonst am Bike mit Anbauteilen 100g, für den Preis, einsparen kannst, ohne an Stabilität und Variabilität einzubüßen.


----------



## RedSKull (8. April 2008)

StillPad schrieb:


> Und ob sich das lohnt
> Für 10gr fange ich auch nicht an zu schrauben, aber wenn ich mir wenig Geld 100gr. einsparen kann gerne.
> 
> Hab mich vorhin mal rauf gesetzt, knattern doch schon recht laut.
> ...



Wem die Hope zu laut ist, der rollt zu viel und tritt zu wenig.


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (8. April 2008)

Also wenn dir die Hope Pro 2 zu laut sind schlage ich folgende Umbaumaßnahme vor:

Laufrad ausspeichen und mit DT 240s Naben einspeichen, 
20mm Steckachse VR: Pro 2: 175g,  240s:  165g
HR: Pro 2: 292g,  240s: 273g

du sparst also gute 30g und leiser is s auch

P.S.: leichtere Naben als die 240s hab ich nid gefunden (wollte nicht im RR Segment wildern), und für Enduro sind se auch noch freigegeben


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (8. April 2008)

Obwohl ich mich langsam nicht mehr traue, aber die Aussage darunter bringts auf den Punkt:


Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Erwarten wir da nicht etwas viel?! Zeig mir mal ne bezahlbare umbaubare Nabe mit DH Freigabe. Wo findest du denn sowas, da wären wir dann bei 200g , für dich: zwei Tafeln Schokolade auf denen man heil den Berg runterkommen soll. Schau mal wo du sonst am Bike mit Anbauteilen 100g, für den Preis, einsparen kannst, ohne an Stabilität und Variabilität einzubüßen.



Es ist einfach so! Will man eine Nabe, die nicht allzu laut ist, dann wählt man keine Hope oder Chris King!!! Diese Naben rasten halt immer, auch nach mehreren 1000 Km, immer, immer, gut ein und man hat nicht das Risiko, dass man durchdreht und mit dem heiligem Gehänge am Vorbau kollidiert, was mal das wichtigste ist!!!


----------



## lew187 (9. April 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Es ist einfach so! Will man eine Nabe, die nicht allzu laut ist, dann wählt man keine Hope oder Chris King!!!



Also die hope ist doch echt mal laut jetzt.

Ich denke es wird eine DT swiss 240s werden. Die hopes sind einfach zu laut. Wenn das manche so wollen ok... aber ich möchte schon unauffällig fahren können


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. April 2008)

Hattest du sie schon mal im Rad? So laut ist sie nun wirklich nicht, und wo gehobelt wird,da fallen Späne. Die DT 440 ist ähnlich laut. Sprich, auch trotz des andersartigen Freilaufs ist wohl kein Hersteller in der Lage einen gut rastenden Freilauf lautlos zu bauen. Das ist halt so wenn die Federn gespannt sind. Ansonsten tritt man mal durch. Und dem einen ist eine Nabe zu laut dem anderen zu leise. Das sind doch nur zwei Seiten ein und der selben Medaille.
Gibts hier auch Leute denen der Sound weniger wichtig als die Funktion ist?!  

Übrigens XTR ist auch robust,leise und leicht. Sollte auch günstiger als die DT sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (9. April 2008)

Also meine DT Hügi sind leiser, aber auch lauter als ne XT Nabe.



> Gibts hier auch Leute denen der Sound weniger wichtig als die Funktion ist?!


Ne XT ist sehr leise und hat ne top Funktion.
Noch nie Probleme mit den Naben gehabt.

Die meisten hier im Forum wollen ja so Radau-Naben haben.
Ich bin halt lieber lautlos.


----------



## Waldschleicher (9. April 2008)

StillPad schrieb:


> Also meine DT Hügi sind leiser, aber auch lauter als ne XT Nabe.
> 
> 
> Ne XT ist sehr leise und hat ne top Funktion.
> ...



Einspruch: der Freilauf der Shimano Naben taugt nicht viel. Vergleichsweise viel Weg bis er greift, rutscht gelegentlich durch. Ich hab mich deshalb schon auf die Nase gelegt, daher mein Wechsel auf die in der Hinsicht geniale Hope.
Zum Geräuschunterschied: in freier Wildbahn ist die Hope natürlich nicht sooo extrem zu hören wie auf dem Video, das habe ich in einem Betonkeller gemacht. Die XT ist im Vergleich dazu aber praktisch völlig geräuschlos, was an einem lauen Sommerabend im Wäldchen doch schön ist.  
Jeder wie er es mag....
Bei der ganzen Diskussion um Hope oder nicht sollte man doch bitte auch den Kostenfaktor im Auge behalten. Zu sagen, nimm doch die DT 240s, ist einfach Quatsch. Die kostet schlappe hundert Euro mehr und ist damit nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## lew187 (9. April 2008)

die dt 240s ist ihr geld auch wert, ja? die ist aber immerhin nicht so laut wie die hope. also damit kann ich dann wohl leben.


----------



## wookie (9. April 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Diese Naben rasten halt immer, auch nach mehreren 1000 Km, immer, immer, ...



Fahre meine Hope Pro II jetzt seit über 2 Jahren monatlich über 1000 km. Überspüle das Teil ca alle 2-3 Monate mit wasser. (kein hochdruck)
Das fett-staubgemisch lässt die rote Nabe schon recht schwarz aussehen. - aber sie Knattert wie am ersten Tag und ich hatte noch gar nie probleme mit Ihr.

Einzig der Alu-Freilauf ist für Vielfahrer bissl gewöhnungsbedürftig, da die häufigen Ritzel-Wechsel-Aktionen anstrengender sind. (Die Ritzel können sich in den Alu-Freilauf fressen)

Anfangs war das Knattern für mich und meine Mitfahrer nervtötend. - jetzt habe ich mich daran gewöhnt. Ich finde es zwar noch immer nicht schön anzuhören, aber das nehme ich bei dieser Sorglosnabe gerne in Kauf.

Edit: hatte anfangs ne 180er Bremsscheibe hinten drauf. Bilde mir irgendwie ein das sich durch das wechseln auf eine 160er Scheibe das kanttern vermindet hat. - durch den kleineren Klankörper (?)


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. April 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> ...Einzig der Alu-Freilauf ist für Vielfahrer bissl gewöhnungsbedürftig, da die häufigen Ritzel-Wechsel-Aktionen anstrengender sind. (Die Ritzel können sich in den Alu-Freilauf fressen)...
> 
> ...hatte anfangs ne 180er Bremsscheibe hinten drauf. Bilde mir irgendwie ein das sich durch das wechseln auf eine 160er Scheibe das kanttern vermindet hat. - durch den kleineren Klankörper (?)



Das mit dem Freilauf ist klar ein wenig nervig, ich selbst kompensiere das mit Spiderarm Kasetten. Diese sind zwar ein wenig teurer, aber bei Bike-Discount bekommt man recht faire Preise  und das Gewicht ist auch geringer

Fahre die Hope Pro 2 in 2 Rädern, hört sich in beiden unterschiedlich an, kommt auch auf den Rahmen drauf an...


----------



## wookie (9. April 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> ... ich selbst kompensiere das mit Spiderarm Kasetten...


ich auch, trotzdem sind die letzten 2-3 ritzel ohne spider. - aber das ist ja noch machbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (9. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> die dt 240s ist ihr geld auch wert, ja? die ist aber immerhin nicht so laut wie die hope. also damit kann ich dann wohl leben.



Wenn du damit suggerieren möchtest das die Hope eine schlechtere Qualität bietet, dann bitte ich um ein konkretes Beispiel. Und nein, die Lautstärke hat nichts mit Qualität zu tun.
Das erklärt natürlich einiges: 


lew187 schrieb:


> So ejtzt mochmal. Wie laut sind die pro2 disc naben denn wenn ich aufm bike sitze und fahre?
> 
> Sind beide Naben vorne und hinten gleich laut?! Auf wieviel meter entfernung kann man die schon hören?
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. April 2008)

Das zeigt vor allem, dass er das Ding nie in der Hand hatte und seit gestern erst den Freilauf kennt. Aber schon in anderen Threads wegen des Knatterns davon abraten. auweia Wenn man keine Ahnung hat..

Youtube Vids bieten im Konkreten Fall XT vs. Hope (Gleiche Aufnahmebedingungen) nur die Möglichkeit den LautstärkeUNTERSCHIED zu erkennen. Den absoluten Pegel kann man damit nicht beurteilen, da jeder seine Boxen unterschiedlich laut hat.

Warum komplett lautlose Naben vom Markt weitestgehend verschwunden sin interessiert mich schon mal... 

Hier nochwas zur 240s, vor allem die ausführungen von Felixthewolf sind ganz interessent:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=327670&highlight=240


Und für alle die der Alu Freilauf nervt, gibts von Hope auch was in Stahl.


----------



## Waldschleicher (9. April 2008)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Youtube Vids bieten im Konkreten Fall XT vs. Hope (Gleiche Aufnahmebedingungen) nur die Möglichkeit den LautstärkeUNTERSCHIED zu erkennen. Den absoluten Pegel kann man damit nicht beurteilen, da jeder seine Boxen unterschiedlich laut hat.



Die Videos sind von mir. Stell einfach die Lautsprecher anhand des XT Videos ein (die kennt man ja ungefähr), dann hörst du dir die Hope an. Man bekommt dadurch eine recht realistische Vorstellung.
*Fliegeralarm!*


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. April 2008)

Joahh hab beide hier. Wollte halt nur noch mal drauf hinweisen., was da das Ergebnis zusätzlich beeinflußen kann. Find die Hope jetzt nicht zu schlimm.
Ich hab am Wochende mal alles auseinandergenommen und dickes FinishLine Fett reingetan. Hat jetzt nicht viel außer Schmierung gebracht. Aber egal.

Die Hope hat nur einmal richtig genervt, aber da hab ich es auch provoziert. Steilen Berg runter treten und dann Rückwärtsdrehungen. Ist aber auch fern der Praxis. Aber ich muß sagen, auch von innen ist die Hope sehr hübsch und sauber verarbeitet. Sehr vertrauenserweckend.


----------



## TeamJung (10. April 2008)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Joahh hab beide hier. Wollte halt nur noch mal drauf hinweisen., was da das Ergebnis zusätzlich beeinflußen kann. Find die Hope jetzt nicht zu schlimm.
> Ich hab am Wochende mal alles auseinandergenommen und dickes FinishLine Fett reingetan. Hat jetzt nicht viel außer Schmierung gebracht. Aber egal.
> 
> Die Hope hat nur einmal richtig genervt, aber da hab ich es auch provoziert. Steilen Berg runter treten und dann Rückwärtsdrehungen. Ist aber auch fern der Praxis. Aber ich muß sagen, auch von innen ist die Hope sehr hübsch und sauber verarbeitet. Sehr vertrauenserweckend.



Wie kriegt man die auf? Hast du ein Bild davon? Möchte meine mal "nachfetten"

THX


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. April 2008)

1. Rad raus, Kassette drauflassen
2. Doll ziehen
3. säubern, wenn Sand drin ist (bei mir war absolut nix drin)
4. Fetten
5. Kassette ab, Staubkappe fetten(hängt unter dem Lockring der Kassette, das Lager dhinter kann gleich auch gefettet werden.)
6. Freilauf wieder auf die Achse schieben, gegen die Drehrichtung drehen, bis die Sperrklingen wieder greifen
7. den dicken Dichtring wieder in die Nut des Nabenkörpers zurückdrücken und Staubkappe wieder auf die Achse.
8. Kassette montieren
9. fertig

Hoffe das war jetzt, so aus dem Kopf, alles.Hab außerdem 10mm Steckachse und weiß nicht obs da wilde unterschiede zu den anderen Versionen gibt. ist nicht schwer und geht ohne  Werkzeug.
 Siehe auch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4659311#post4659311

P.S.: Sieht ars**geil aus dein LRS! man verzeihe mir diese Unflätigkeit


----------



## TeamJung (10. April 2008)

da sag ich mal DANKESCHÖN... so lob ich mir das hier


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (10. April 2008)

Ich bilde mir ein irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass man gucken muss, dass irgendeine Dichtung richtig sitzt beim Zusammenbau. Ich glaube es war eine vom Freilauf zum Nabenkörper.

Sitzt diese nicht wieder richtig, dreht sich die Nabe danach nur recht schwergängig...


----------



## gurkenfolie (10. April 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Ich bilde mir ein irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass man gucken muss, dass irgendeine Dichtung richtig sitzt beim Zusammenbau. Ich glaube es war eine vom Freilauf zum Nabenkörper.
> 
> Sitzt diese nicht wieder richtig, dreht sich die Nabe danach nur recht schwergängig...



das kann ich bestätigen.
du meinst den dichtring der in dieser rille im freilaufkörper sitzt.
wenn man wieder alles zusammensteckt, muss es leicht ploppen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. April 2008)

Jau, das ist der Dichtring in Punkt 7. Das Ding hängt nach dem abziehen an dem Freilauf und den Sperrklingen. Sitzt recht stramm und ist ca. 3mm dick. das Ding muß in der Rille des Freilaufkörpers, welcher auch recht hübsch gearbeitet ist, sitzen. Da sitzt auch häufig Schmutz drin, also putzen. Dann Freilauf auf den Nabenkörper setzten, drehen bis die Sperrklingen einrasten und dann diesen fetten Dichtring(Schleifdichtung) wieder durch hin und her drücken und schieben in die Nut des Nabenkörpers zurückfriemeln. Dann ist alles dicht und dreht sich frei. Wenn nicht(merkt man recht deutlich) zurück auf Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Einzig der Alu-Freilauf ist für Vielfahrer bissl gewöhnungsbedürftig, da die häufigen Ritzel-Wechsel-Aktionen anstrengender sind. (Die Ritzel können sich in den Alu-Freilauf fressen)


Dem sollte man doch mit einer kleinen Menge Fett o. Ä. beikommen, oder?


Ich werde demnächst auch ein LR mit Hope Nabe für hinten bestellen. Erste Amtshandlung ist dann auch bei mir eine Packung "Dämmfett" rein zu drücken


----------



## wookie (8. Mai 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dem sollte man doch mit einer kleinen Menge Fett o. Ä. beikommen, oder?
> 
> 
> Ich werde demnächst auch ein LR mit Hope Nabe für hinten bestellen. Erste Amtshandlung ist dann auch bei mir eine Packung "Dämmfett" rein zu drücken



ob fett auf dem freilauf verhindern kann das sich die ritzel ein bissl ins alu graben, glaube ich nicht. du bekommst das ritzel-paket sicher runter, wenn du einen abzieher benutzt. also ritzel aufdrehen, abzieher an der achse abstützen und drehen.

kann sein das dir dabei der freilauf entgegen kommt, aber das macht nix. einfach wieder drauf damit.


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. Mai 2008)

> ob fett auf dem freilauf verhindern kann das sich die ritzel ein bissl ins alu graben, glaube ich nicht.



Natürlich kann das eingraben nicht verhindert werden durch Fett, allerdings bietet es die Möglichkeit die Ritzel schneller frei zu kloppen. Das einzige was hilft, wäre sich bei der Bestellung gleich den Stahl Freilauf zu ordern, dann ist aber das Gewicht ordentlich höher.
Das reinfressen ist aber gar nicht so wild und meißtens reicht es, wenn die Kettenpeitsche schon dran ist, mit einem Holzstück gegen die Antriebsrichtung zu hauen.

Ich hab mal nicht zu knapp FL Teflon Fett reingetan, welches etwas dicker ist. War auch ruhiger aber der Freilauf drehte deutlich schwerer. Dieser Effekt hat ganze 50m gehalten, dann war alles wie vorher. Wo der Freilauf greifen soll,  muß er einrasten und macht dabei zwangsläufig Geräusche, ist nicht viel dran zu ändern oder die Funktion leidet.


----------



## moko 98 (8. Mai 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dem sollte man doch mit einer kleinen Menge Fett o. Ä. beikommen, oder?
> 
> 
> Ich werde demnächst auch ein LR mit Hope Nabe für hinten bestellen. Erste Amtshandlung ist dann auch bei mir eine Packung "Dämmfett" rein zu drücken



weiter im tread oben steht dass das bei der nabe fast nix bringt.


----------



## Dropdead (8. Mai 2008)

Meine wird mit zunehmenden Temperaturen immer lauter


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2008)

moko 98 schrieb:


> weiter im tread oben steht dass das bei der nabe fast nix bringt.


Also ich bin letztens neben einer gefetteten her gerollt, die angenehm leise war im Vergleich zu dem originalen Mopped-Geknatter


----------



## moko 98 (8. Mai 2008)

und du hast den direkten vergleich?

hier wars wohl erfolglos:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4628911&postcount=65

+wäre noch das prob dass viel fett bremst!


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2008)

Jepp, ein Kumpel fährt sie originalbelassen und das ist schon ein meilenweiter Unterschied!

Ich werds einfach testen, wenn (zu) viel Fett negative Folgen hat, gewöhne ich mich halt notgedrungen an die Geräuschkulisse oder lasse mir sonstwas einfallen.


----------



## moko 98 (9. Mai 2008)

ok. berichte dann bitte.

welches fett verwendest du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (10. Mai 2008)

bei mir war es so, nachdem ich Fett reingehauen hab war schon Ruhe, allerdings hat der Freilauf auch seine Funktion als solcher nahezu eingestellt. Nach ein paar Km Fahrt war dann wieder alles so, wie vorher (Freilauf hat funktioniert, war aber auch laut wie immer). Wobei ich nie vor hatte, den Freilauf ruhig zu stellen, sondern ich habe einfach aus Servicegründen mal nachgefettet.


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Mai 2008)

moko 98 schrieb:


> ok. berichte dann bitte.
> 
> welches fett verwendest du?


Jo, werd ich tun.

Ich habe vor, das gute alte Castrol LMX zu nehmen, das hat schon in zahllosen Fällen Wunder bewirkt


----------



## 4x_racer (17. Mai 2008)

Schon mal ne chris king gefahren ?

da wünscht du dir deine hope zurück  



mfg


----------



## mete (18. Mai 2008)

Es gibt auch noch "schlimmere" Fahrbegleitungen..


----------



## Markus_P (28. August 2008)

Auch wenn das Thema schon älter ist, will ich doch mal bestätigen:

Man gewöhnt sich dran
Man spart die Klingel
Man tritt aber irgendwie häufiger als vorher 

Und wenn man des Nachts bei einem 24-Stunden Rennen durchs Fahrerlager schiebt, findet man ganz schnell neue Freunde


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. August 2008)

Also die ersten beiden Punkte kann ich bisher bestätigen! Beim Touren im Wald finde ich es immernoch etwas störend, beim Bikeparken merke ich es garnicht mehr. Ich finds lustig, wenn man es z. B. beim Gangwechsel trotz weiterpedalieren mal ganz kurz klackern hört  Dass ich öfter reintrete würde ich nicht sagen, aber der direkte Antritt gefällt sehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (3. Oktober 2008)

So, hab jetzt seit Wochen was neues in die Nabe geschmiert. Es wurde mir von einem Mechanikerempfohlen, weil es sich nicht so schnell von Oberflächen verabschiedet. Es ist eine dicke Paste mit viel Teflon und gibt beim Conrad recht günstig, hält ewig und macht sich auch hervorragend als Montagepaste.

Klüberpaste 46 MR 401

Funktioniert gut, verklebt nicht die Klinken und ist jetzt schon lange ruhig. Nicht leise, aber angenehmer.


----------



## Waldschleicher (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe meine inzwischen auch richtig mit Finish Line Teflon Fett vollgepumpt. Ist immer noch nicht zu überhören, aber leiser als im Originalzustand.


----------



## Tiensy (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd einfach zu einer Tune Nabe raten. Solange man schnell fährt ist sie leise 

Wird's langsamer, dann wird man gewarnt: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=auLWL-XcGPA (Man beachte ab 1:05) 

Der nächste LRS wird sicherlich eine Hope II bei mir. Sauber verarbeitet und ersetzt eine Klingel. Ich find das gut.


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Oktober 2008)

Finish Line ist auch gut, nur ist es nach ein paar Tagen verdrängt, das Klüberzeugs bleibt lange auf den Klingen und der Ratsche.

Geht ja auch nicht unbedingt darum, den Sound zu korrigieren, aber wenn sie laut wird, klatscht Metalll auf Metall. Der Sound ist ist mir nicht zu laut oder zu leise, sonder einfach egal, ich möchte nur alles getan haben um den Verschleiß zu reduzieren.


----------



## Waldschleicher (5. Oktober 2008)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Finish Line ist auch gut, nur ist es nach ein paar Tagen verdrängt, das Klüberzeugs bleibt lange auf den Klingen und der Ratsche.
> 
> Geht ja auch nicht unbedingt darum, den Sound zu korrigieren, aber wenn sie laut wird, klatscht Metalll auf Metall. Der Sound ist ist mir nicht zu laut oder zu leise, sonder einfach egal, ich möchte nur alles getan haben um den Verschleiß zu reduzieren.



Der "Trick" dabei ist, den Freilauf so zu füllen, das das Fett beim Zusammenbau nur so rausquillt. 
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann "klatscht" da Federstahl auf Titan, sollte auch so halten.


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Oktober 2008)

Ja, der Trick hat aber den Hacken, das dann der Freilauf recht schwergängig wird, das muß ja nicht sein. Ich dacht aus Federstahl ist da nur die Federblätter und er Rest sah schwer nach brüniertem Stahl aus, was auch härter wäre.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (8. Oktober 2008)

Wer Hope Pro2 kauft muß wissen das er keine Klingel braucht,wie immer erst kaufen und dann versuchen die Nabe leise zubekommen versteht ich nicht.Ich liebe den Sound.


----------



## Rotzkotz (9. Oktober 2008)

Hey..

was passiert denn wenn ich die Federn der Sperrklinken etwas härter mache, bzw sie etwas "dehne" ? dann dürften sie doch lauter werden? Und weiß jemand wie es dann mit dem verschleiß aussieht ;D 

Gruß


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. Oktober 2008)

Nu du müßtest sie entgegen der Bewegungsrichtung biegen, damit sie etwas mehr Widerstand leisten. Resultat wäre eine größere Kraft die auf die Klinken und die Ratsche wirkt und eben auch mehr Druckwellen in der Luft. Ist lauter. Leider gibt es aber so etwas wie den Bauschinger Effekt.  Wenn sie dann brechen findest du hier Ersatzfedern.

http://www.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/677/lang/x/kw/Hope_Naben_Ersatzteile/


----------



## Rotzkotz (9. Oktober 2008)

Ah ok, vielen Dank.
Ich hätte aber nur dazu schreiben sollen, das ich keine Hope habe  
Ich hab hier jetzt mein Spec. außeinander gebaut vor mir liegen,sie hat keine Federn die die Sperrklinken hochdrücken, sondern einfach nur einen Ring um alle Speerklinken.
Eine Idee wie ich das jetzt bewerkstelligen soll?

HAT SICH SCHON ERLEDIGT!!! TROTZDEM DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snevern (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir die Naben auch jetzt zugelegt und ich muss sagen die sind schon gut Laut Aber die müssen noch Lauter also muss das Fett noch weichen  Frage :
Wird sie noch viel Lauter und ist es sehr gering bei dem Modell???


Würde mich über eine Antwort Freuen 

Gruß Arne


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. Oktober 2008)

Ja, brauchst das Fett nicht wegmachen, die Klinken verdrängen das schon.


----------



## Snevern (17. Oktober 2008)

Hey Danke für deine Schnelle Antwort 

Gruß Arne


----------



## Martin187 (22. November 2008)

Habe gestern meinen Hope Pro 2 LRS mit Mavic Felgen eingebaut und muss sagen:
Ich hätte gedacht sie wären lauter!
Wenn ich meine mit denen vergleiche die ich im Bikepark gehört habe!

Aber ich mach da nix dran! Wird mit der Zeit sicher etwas lauter!

Aber ich finde man merkt schon einen großen Unterschied im Antritt!!!

Richtig kernig das Teil! GEIL! 
Also ich liebe sie!


----------



## Rotzkotz (22. November 2008)

Hey.

Ja das Fett wird sich erstmal richtig verteilen müssen. Die wird mit der Zeit auch lauter 

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Dropdead (23. November 2008)

Die Erfahrung kann ich nicht teilen...
Im Sommer ist sie lauter als im Winter weil das Fett dann nicht so zähflüssig ist, aber so riesig ist der Unterschied nicht.

Und bergab nehme ich meine eigentlich nicht mehr war, bin dann zu sehr mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt


----------



## Rotzkotz (23. November 2008)

Klar ist es im Winter zäher als im Sommer. Das heißt aber nicht, das sich im Winter kein Fett mehr verteilt und sie nicht mehr lauter wird


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. November 2008)

Dropdead schrieb:


> Und bergab nehme ich meine eigentlich nicht mehr war, bin dann zu sehr mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt


Liegt auch daran, dass es dann ein recht gleichmäßiges Surren ist, dass gerade mit Fullface Helm nicht mehr nennenswert wahrgenommen wird  Aber umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus -> wenn man mal ein Rad mit leiserer Nabe fährt, fehlt irgendwie was 
Es fällt mir eher mal auf, wenn man beim Uphill mal kurz langsamer oder nicht tritt oder halt beim langsameren Rollen in der Ebene. Mich hat es nicht so sehr abgeschreckt, dass ich mir für mein HT nicht auch noch einen LRS mit diesen feinen Naben holen werde


----------



## Dropdead (23. November 2008)

Jep, und ich finde den Sound sehr angenehm 
Davon mal abgesehen sind die Naben hervorragend verarbeitet (auch wenn man in letzter Zeit vermehrt von Defekten/Problemen hört), leicht, stabil und für alle Einsatzbereiche freigegeben. Wir haben in Winterberg mal jemanden getroffen der die Nabe die 8.(!) Saison fährt. Der Kerl war echt mächtig und hatte nicht gerade einen zimperlichen Fahrstil. Ich werde ihnen auf jeden Fall auch in Zukunft treu bleiben und auch die restlichen Hopeteile sind schwer zu empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedSKull (23. November 2008)

> der die Nabe die 8.(!) Saison fährt.



So lang gibt es die Pro 2 doch noch garnicht.


----------



## Dropdead (23. November 2008)

Aber Hope gibt es schon so lange...
Wollte damit doch nur darstellen, dass die Naben über jeden Zweifel erhaben sind.


----------



## Börner1982 (6. Dezember 2008)

An alle, 

ich habe mir ´nen LRS mit HOPE Pro 2 Naben gegönnt und mir stellt sich nur eine frage:"Ist das Normal, das man die Hi.Nabe ohne Werkzeug auseinander nehmen kann sobald man den Schnellspanner demontiert?"

Mit auseinander nehmen mein ich, das ich den Kassetten körper sammt Kassette von der Haupt-Nabe abziehen kann und somit die vier Sperrklinken sehen kann!!!

MfG Börner


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. Dezember 2008)

Ja.

Werkzeugfreie Zerlegbarkeit(wei bei DTSwiss). Ist praktisch. Wird von den Dichtringen gehalten.
Im Ausfallende montiert, ist das dann eh alles egal.


----------



## Börner1982 (6. Dezember 2008)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Werkzeugfreie Zerlegbarkeit(wei bei DTSwiss). Ist praktisch. Wird von den Dichtringen gehalten.
> Im Ausfallende montiert, ist das dann eh alles egal.



Dankeschön,

das wollt ich hören und vorallem beruhigt es mich sehr

Börner


----------



## StillPad (2. September 2009)

So konnte nun auch endlich mal fahren und so wikrlich überzeugt mich das alles nicht.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRSjCp7UASg&feature=related"]YouTube - hope pro 2 trials[/ame]

Dieser Klang trifft den von mein Rad am besten.

Als ich vorhin von meiner Probefahrt nachhause kamm meinte meine Mutter schon ob mein Rad kaputt ist.
Das ist ja so laut das sie mich schon gehört hat bevor ich zu sehen war 

Auf der Tour war ich heute genötigt immer weiter zu treten weil das mir echt aufen Sack ging.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (2. September 2009)

Aufmachen Fett rein. Ich hab meine so leise, daß sogar die Stollen lauter sind, gut ist auch frisch geschmiert und wird noch etwas lauter, aber man kann schon was dagegen machen, oder man gewöhnt sich halt mit etwas Zeit dran. So wichtig ist das Geräusch einer Nabe nun auch nicht, hauptsache es läuft.


----------



## StillPad (2. September 2009)

Denke nicht das Fett helfen wird.
Wenn ich das Laufrad von hand nach vorne drehen dreht sich die kurbel sogar ganz leicht mit.
Die Sperrbleche scheinen ordentlich Druck zu machen


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. September 2009)

> Denke nicht das Fett helfen wird.




Nach den Erfahrungswerten, muß ich da deinem Denken widersprechen. Einfach mal ausprobieren.
Je, nach Felge sind da bei den Hopes auch recht leise Laufräder hier in der Gegend unterwegs. Das mitdrehen legt sich vielleicht, ist bei mir weg. Sowas kann aber auch an der Kette und ihrem Schräglauf liegen.


----------



## StillPad (2. September 2009)

Na gut dann werde ich das mal mit auf die Liste setzen


----------



## Ge!st (2. September 2009)

Ich fahre die Hope Pro II Naben im seit 3 Jahren im Freerider und seit kurzem auch im Tourer und der Freilauf ist nicht zu überhören, aber so extrem laut, dass man sich nicht mehr unterhalten könnte, ist weit übertrieben.

Also mir gefällt der Sound des Hope Pro II Freilaufs und ein netter Nebeneffekt ist, das Fußgänger hören das da was kommt und ganz von alleine schön brav den Weg freimachen


----------



## StillPad (2. September 2009)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt der Sound des Hope Pro II Freilaufs und ein netter Nebeneffekt ist, das Fußgänger hören das da was kommt und ganz von alleine schön brav den Weg freimachen



Ach die Leute bringen auch ohne den Krach schon zur Seite weg wenn ich da angerollt komme 

Solche DH Bikes sehen wohl bedrohlich aus


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. September 2009)

Also, ich sah das mit dem Sound recht leidenschaftslos, war weder Grund zum Kauf, noch Grund zum Verkauf. Hab mich mit der Zeit dran gewöhnt. Als nach der Fettpackung am We dann aber gar nix mehr zu hören war und sogar Kette und Reifen lauter waren, fand ich ganz besonders mistig, hab dann etwas Fett entfernt.


----------



## StillPad (2. September 2009)

Biste dir sicher das du ihn richtig drin hast? 

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das man es gar nicht mehr hören kann.
Wenn man nur die Reifen hört isses okay aber in moment isses so das die Nabe alles übertönt.

Ich hätte mir auch den ganzen Scheibenbremsenumbau sparen können, ob die Bremse klingelt hört man nun eh nicht mehr.

Das die Nabe so laut sein wird hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (3. September 2009)

Hm, du hättest mal die alten Campagnolo Recordnaben mit Stahlfreilauf hören sollen, die klangen noch viel metallischer und nicht so dumpf wie die Pro 2. Trotzdem toller Sound, ich stell mir dann immer die Stukka Bomber beim Anflug auf Polen vor


----------



## quasimoTo (13. September 2009)

Gibt es vielleicht jemanden der inzwischen eine  Lösung gefunden hat um die Nabe dauerhaft etwas leiser zu bekommen? Ich stehe immoment auch vor der Kaufentscheidung, jedoch ist sie mir ein bisschen zu laut was mir garnicht gefällt. 

Hat vielleicht jemand ein Fett gefunden was dauerhaft hält, gut dämpft und den Freilauf nicht beeinträchtigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (13. September 2009)

Rock Shox Judy Butter...


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (14. September 2009)

wird aber mit der Zeit aber ranzig, ne im Ernst, wems zu laut ist Finger weg ich find se geil, vor allem in Verbindung mit nem Carbonrahmen als Resonanzkörper.


----------



## quasimoTo (14. September 2009)

> Rock Shox Judy Butter...


Danke für den Tip, hört sich lecker an und würde ich mal probieren 



> wird aber mit der Zeit aber ranzig, ne im Ernst, wems zu laut ist Finger weg ich find se geil, vor allem in Verbindung mit nem Carbonrahmen als Resonanzkörper.


 Das stell ich mir schön laut vor. Wenn die Butter den Geräuschpegel gut dämpft wäre das schon ok, die Nabe lässt sich ja bitzschnell öffnen und neu abschmieren. Das ist wirklich klasse gemacht


----------



## cos75 (17. September 2009)

Also Judy Butter bringt bei mir gar nichts, nach ein paar Umdrehungen ist es so laut wie vorher. 

Klüberpaste müsste ich mir extra besorgen. Die Beschreibung von dem Zeug klingt mir so ähnlich wie Kupferpaste, die hätte ich zuhause. Hat jemand Langzeiterfahrungen mit Kupferpaste ? Vor allem ob das auf die Dauer schädlich für den Freilauf ist.


----------



## Waldschleicher (17. September 2009)

Naja, ich würde es aber auch nicht übertreiben. Judy Butter ist ja schon recht zäh- irgendwann rasten die Sperrklinken dann vielleicht auch nicht mehr richtig ein...
Ich selbst habe mich inzwischen an den Sound gewöhnt.


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. September 2009)

Ganz genau zu zäh taugt auch nicht. Mann muß die Mitte treffen, zähes Zeugs ist irgendwann verdrängt und dann hat man wieder Metall auf Metall. 

Wider erwarten, hatte ich die krassesten Ergebnisse mit einem NLGI1 Industrie Dämpferfett.
Das ist recht dünn und man kann alles fluten, da die Sperrklinken immer noch das Fett bewegen können und das Fett auch durch Gerüttel wieder in die Ratsche kommt.


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (17. September 2009)

Habs mir gerade nochmal angehöhrt, klingt einfach geil, wie das Rufen einer Elster, aufdringlich, dumpf und leicht metallische Obertöne. Seit ich die Teile hab, sind die "her, hoscht ke glingel!" Sprüche, deutlich zurückgegangen und ganz ehrlich, die sind auf Dauer nerviger.


----------



## Schrommski (17. September 2009)

Sind die Pro III Naben eigentlich auch so laut?

Oder gilt das nur für die Pro 2?


----------



## StillPad (17. September 2009)

Die Pro 3 ist einfach nur ne Pro2 ohne Bremsscheibenaufnahme meine ich.

Ansonsten müsste die genauso knattern.

Was mir aufgefallen ist das die Nabe ein so den Nerv abtötet das eine XT Nabe nun absolut lautlos dagegen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrommski (18. September 2009)

Supi, ein Grund mehr die zu bestellen... 

Momentan fahr ich Extralite. Dagegen ist eine XT unendlich laut.
Die Extralite ist fast nicht hörbar. Die Reifen sind lauter - egal welche, außer natürlich Conti Grand Prix, Sportcontact, Tomslick oder sowas.
Total langweilig.


----------



## quasimoTo (19. September 2009)

Mir hat auch nochmal ein Mechaniker gesagt dass ich mit der Dämpfung durch Fett nicht Erfolg haben werde, daher werde ich die Nabe leider nicht nehmen. 
Sehr schade, bin begeistert von der Hope aber das Geratter geht mir zu sehr auf den Nerv.


----------



## StillPad (19. September 2009)

Tja dann hör einfach nicht auf zu treten 
Dann ist die Nabe echt leise


----------



## StillPad (25. September 2009)

Okay nun versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr 

Gerade Nabe zerlegt erstmal wollte der blöde Freichlauf patu nicht ab.
Ich weiß gar nicht wie der bei einigen einfach abfallen soll? 

So dann die Sperrklinken ordentlich eingefettet und noch was in die Nabe selber.

So der Zusammenbau war dann etwas tricky da die schwarze Plastik dichtung nicht mehr rein wollte, habe es mit ein Stift zu 3/4 reingedrückt und das das letzte Stück mit ein Stück Holz fest geschlagen.
Dabei ist schon ordentlich Fett raus gequillt.

Kurzer dreht Test und Klinken scheinen zu greifen.

Laufrad eingebaut und was ist nun passiert? LAUTLOS?!

Abgestiegen Leerlauf gekurbelt und ein ganz ganz leises klicken zu hören.

Das Ding ist nun Leiser als meine alte XT Nabe die ich schon superleise fand.

Habe ich was beim Zusammenbau falsch gemacht?
Die Klinken stecken auf jedenfall nicht fest da sie beim "rein treten" sofort zu greifen scheinen. Es rutscht nix durch oder so.

Also ist das irgendwas verrutscht oder ist die Nabe im Fett ertränken die Lösung für Silent Fans ?


----------



## Ge!st (25. September 2009)

Wenn du den kompletten inneren Freilauf mir Fett zukleisterst, ist kein Resonanzraum mehr vorhanden und alle Schwingungen/Geräusche werden durch das Fett stark gedämpft. Fraglich ist nur, wie lange der Effekt anhält.


----------



## haha (25. September 2009)

bringt nicht lange etwas. das fett drückts dann bei der dichtung wieder raus. effekt: zugekleisterte nabenflansche und speichen..
@stillpad: freilauf nochmal abnehmen, etwas fett entfernen und wieder zusammenbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (25. September 2009)

Jo jo habe schon gemerkt das es nicht lange anhält Fett werde ich erst nach ein paar Fahrten entfernen bis sich alles eingespielt hat.

Ist echt Schade das das Fett nicht bleibt wo es hin soll 

So lautlos ist die Nabe echt ein Traum. Achja nach ein paar Runden Bremsen einstellen rattert sich nun schon fast wie vorher

Wenigstens sind nun alle Schraube der Bremse durch Titan ersetzt


----------



## quasimoTo (29. September 2009)

Schön das du nochmal von dem "Silent" Versuch berichtet hast. Naja schade, wobei Kartoffelpüree müsste doch auch gut dämpfen und haltbar sein


----------



## cos75 (29. September 2009)

Also ich hab jetzt Kupferpaste und Fett drin, keine Ahnung ob das schädlich ist, aber nach 2 Touren ist sie immer noch kaum hörbar.


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (29. September 2009)

Dafür hört man jetzt umso lauter die Wanderer und langsamere "Verkehrsteilnehmer" - "Hosch kee Glingel?!!", fragt sich nur was auf Dauer mehr nervt.


----------



## quasimoTo (29. September 2009)

cos75 schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt Kupferpaste und Fett drin, keine Ahnung ob das schädlich ist, aber nach 2 Touren ist sie immer noch kaum hörbar.



Vielen Dank für den Tip. Dann wird es vielleicht doch noch eine Hope, ganz nach dem Motto "die Hope stirbt zuletzt.."

Wenn sie nach zwei Touren immernoch leise ist, denke ich daß das auch so bleibt. Könntest du bitte noch etwas genauer beschreiben im welchen Verhältnis du die Kupferpaste und Fett reingemischt hast?



> "Hosch kee Glingel?!!", fragt sich nur was auf Dauer mehr nervt.


----------



## cos75 (29. September 2009)

Das genaue Verhältnis kann ich leider nicht sagen. Achso, das Fett ist Judy Butter, aber ich glaube das ist nicht relevant. Habs ja erst nur mit Judy Butter probiert, damit wars nur anfangs leise. Dann hab ich etwas Judy Butter rausgewischt und Kupferpaste dazu, aber nicht sehr viel. Würde aber sagen, dass jetzt mehr Kupferpaste wie Fett drin ist.


----------



## StillPad (29. September 2009)

Na das vergibt eine Sauerei 
Die Kupferpaste bekommste nicht mehr raus... 

Das Fett hat wirklich nicht viel gebracht ein wenig ist es leiser geworden.
Merkt man aber kaum. In moment habe ich noch 2 Lautstärken.
Zum Anfang leise, nach ein paar Kilometer knatterts dann und nach ein Sprung isses wieder ruhig

Also eine Hope leise zu bekommen is wohl nicht wirklich drin.
Aber man kann sagen man bekommt sie ein wenig leiser


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. September 2009)

Ich glaube, ich sollte hier die HR-Nabe, die seit letzten Winter in meinem Hardtail läuft an den Meistbietenden versteigern... die ist nämlich total leise, fast XT-Niveau  Und ja, es ist eine originale Hope Pro 2 - direkt bei Hope UK bestellt - und sie funktioniert auch einwandfrei. Keine Ahnung, was die bei der anders gemacht haben, Sperrklinken und Federn sehen nicht anders aus als bei meiner 1 Jahr älteren, die klassisch knattert...


----------



## quasimoTo (30. September 2009)

@Stillpad:
Probier es doch mal mit Kupferpaste, Cos hat doch geschrieben dass es nach zwei Touren immernoch kaum hörbar ist und damit bewiesen daß es geht.
Ich werde mir die Nabe jetzt wohl doch deswegen einspeichen, allerdings möchte ich sie auch wirklich leise bekommen.

@Smubob:
Du glücklicher


----------



## StillPad (30. September 2009)

Nun ich kenne Kupferpaste nicht wirklich als Fett Ersatz.
Ich trau den nicht so wirklich und wenn das drin is is es ne riesen sauerei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (30. September 2009)

Ich würde der Kupferpaste auch nicht trauen, außerdem gibts nun auf dem Fettmarkt wirklich genügend Alternativen in allen Viskositätsgraden. Man sollte nicht nur auf möglichst dicke Fette setzen, auch recht dünne können die Nabe leiser machen, halt anders vom Prinzip her.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde später oder morgen an meiner lauten Hope die 2 gebrochenen Sperrklinkenfedern ersetzen und alles neu fetten. Wird es jetzt lauter werden weil wieder 2 Klinken mehr rattern oder wird es leiser durchs Fett?  Wetten werden noch bis 12 Uhr angenommen


----------



## StillPad (1. Oktober 2009)

Erst leiser und dann laut nach ein paar Fahrten


----------



## wurzelhoppser (1. Oktober 2009)

Jungs wär Hope Pro2 naben sich kauft ,dem müßte eigendlich bekannt sein das es mit die Lautste Nabe  auf dem Markt ist.Da könnt ihr fetten ,schmieren ,oder Beton reingießen es wird nach einer gewissen Zeit immer wieder Laut.Verstehe nur nicht warum man sich solche Naben zulegt und weiß das sie laut sind ,und dann versucht sie mit allen Tricks  leise zu kriegen. Ich persönlich finde gerade der Sound und die Haltbarkeit machen Hope zudem was sie sind.


----------



## StillPad (1. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe mir die Nabe nur gekauft weil sie 100gr leichter ist als der Rest auf dem Markt.

Und mir hat man auch nur gesagt das sie ein wenig lauter wäre aber nicht das sie so laut ist.
Ich kenne das noch das die Hügi Naben und eine alte Nabe die wohl sehr geknattert hat die lautesten waren.

Auf gut deutsch, ich wurde beschissen mit den Empfehlungen.
Genauso wurde mir gesagt wenn die dir doch zu laut sein soll mach Fett rein dann ist sie ganz leise.

Nun beides funzt nicht so wirklich.

Am besten modde ich noch ein Schmiernippel dran und press immer wieder Fett rein sobald sie wieder knattert


----------



## quasimoTo (2. Oktober 2009)

Also für mich ist die Nabe auch wegen dem Gewicht und Qualität so interessant, ansonsten würde ich mich nach einer Singlespeed Nabe umsehen, jedoch sind diese alle schwerer als eine leichte Hope mit Konverter.

Kupferpaste hat vielleicht sozusagen eine Viskosität die genau richtig ist um die Nabe dauerhaft leiser zu machen, obs dann da drinn eine Sauerrei gibt ist mir dann relativ schnuppe und würde mich nicht davon abhalten. 

Ich weiß noch als sich damals einige Kupferpaste auf die Bremsbeläge der Louise Fr schmierten, da Magura damals eine Zeit lang Probleme mit Bremsbelägen hatte die sehr laute Geräusche von sich gaben. 
Es hieß "funktioniert prima" endlich ruhe, und die Moderatoren im Maguraforum haben wohl die Hände über dem Kopf zusammengeschlagen 

Jedenfalls fand ich das auch ein bisschen übel an dieser Stelle des Rads mit Kupferpaste zu experimentieren, aber bei der Nabe finde ichs Ok, wenn es seinen Zweck erfüllt. 

Hach ja die gute Kupferpaste


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Oktober 2009)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Jungs wär Hope Pro2 naben sich kauft ,dem müßte eigendlich bekannt sein das es mit die Lautste Nabe  auf dem Markt ist.


Klar, ich habe mich ja auch wissentlich drauf eingelassen - und mittlerweile fehlt mir der Sound, wenn ich mein HT oder mal ein anderes Bike fahre 



wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde gerade der Sound und die Haltbarkeit machen Hope zudem was sie sind.


Die oft gepriesene Haltbarkeit ist so ne Sache... wenn ich mir ansehe, bei wie vielen Leuten innerhalb kürzester Zeit die Federn brechen (bei manchen sogar alle!) und wie schnell in manchen Fällen die Lager Spiel haben oder Geräusche machen, bin ich davon lange nicht mehr so überzeugt 



StillPad schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir die Nabe nur gekauft weil sie 100gr leichter ist als der Rest auf dem Markt.


Das war für mich auch einer der Hauptgründe zusammen mit Preis/Leistung und Verarbeitung.


----------



## Condor (3. Oktober 2009)

Hab ne Idee, wie man die Nabe leiser machen könnte. Ist mir gerade beim Zähnepusten eingefallen, kA ob sowas schon genannt wurde.

Im Freilaufkörper sind ja 3 Lager. Außen eins und innen 2 kleine. Dazwischen ist eine Distanzhülse. Zwischen dieser Hülse und dem Freilaufkörper ist Luft. Denke das ist so ein juter Resonanzkörper.
Wenn man nun das äußere Lager auswechselt, könnte man diesen Luftspalt mit Schaumstoff füllen. Das sollte den kleinen Schreihals bändigen.
Hab gerade den Freilauf komplett zerlegt vor mir, aber ich mag den Sound 
Müsst ihr also mal selbst ausprobieren.


----------



## StillPad (3. Oktober 2009)

Und was machste mit der Achse die durch gesteckt wird ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (3. Oktober 2009)

Die bleibt da wo sie ist?!?
Ich meinte schon den Freiraum zwischen Distanzhülse und Freilaufkörper, wie beschrieben!
Nicht das Loch in der Distanzhülse, das wäre ja reichlich sinnfrei.
Dazu muss man das äußere Lager ausbauen (zerstören).
Um die Distanzhülse könnte man Schaumstoff wickeln und einmal Schrumpfschlauch drüber, damit sich der Schaumstoff nicht verwurschtelt beim Treten (Distanzhülse dreht ja, im Gegensatz zum Freilaufkörper, nicht mit).
Alternativ einfach eine Distanzhülse mit größeren Außendurchmesser anfertigen oder eine Kunststoffhülse über die Aluhülse stülpen.

Ich glaub ein großer Teil der Geräuschkulisse ist durch diesen Freiraum bedingt!

Ne weitere Alternative wäre natürlich, den ganzen Hohlraum mit Fett zu fluten.... das kann man notfalls auch ohne das Lager ausbauen zu müssen.
Einfach die Distanzhülse ein wenig zur Seite schieben und mit einer feinen Spritze Fett reinpumpen.
Aber Lager vorher ausbauen sollte deutlich besser sein, dann kann man das wirklich randvoll machen mit Fett.
Kann man ja mitn Lagerwechsel verbinden, das äußere Lager am Freilauf scheint ja am schnellsten durch zu sein.
Am besten RSP Ultraslick oder anderen "dünnen" Fett verwenden, damit man keinen großen Unterschied beim Treten spürt.


----------



## StillPad (3. Oktober 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=3160310&postcount=15

Man schlimm das Hope nichtmal eine verfluchte Zeichnung der Pro2 Naben hat 

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe soll alles um das Bauteil 4 ausgestopft werden.

Es ist doch aber viel effektiver wenn man den Hohlraum der sich bei 14,18,21 bildet dämpft.

Also im Prinzip zwischen Achse und Nabengehäuse der Raum ist bestimmt 3 mal so groß.

Es reicht ja im Prinzip schon dem Raum der Sperrklinken zu dämpfen damit man nix mehr hört.


----------



## Condor (3. Oktober 2009)

Ja, ich dachte an den Raum zwischen 4 und 5.
War mir nur so spontan eingefallen, könnte man ja mal austesten.
Dachte mir das dies vllt mehr ausmacht, weil an diesem Teil auch die Sperrklingen direkt verbunden sind.
Aber ich bin weder ein Sound-Ingenieur noch will ich meine Nabe leise haben 
War nur ein kleiner Denkanstoß zu sein.


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. Oktober 2009)

Also was mal wirklich ein prima Resonazkörper ist: die Felge. Mein Mitfahrer mit 321er Felge ist da schon lauter unterwegs. Vielleicht sollten wir die Klangentfaltung bei Felgenberatung gleich mit einbringen, das käme auch der Suche-laute/leise Nabe Fraktion entgegen.

Wie wärs denn mal mit der Idee, Sound als Kategorie zu überdenken. Die funktionieren doch eigentlich ganz gut, alles andere ist doch schnickschnack.


----------



## quasimoTo (4. Oktober 2009)

Also ich werde mir die Nabe in ein 24" Laufrad einspeichen, keine Ahnung wie damit die Klangentfaltung sein wird   Ich berichte dann mal wenn ich die Kupferpaste reingeschmiert habe, und denke auch daß ich solange rumexperimentiere bis sie flüstert.

Vielleicht kommt ja auch mir mal dann beim Zähneputzen eine Idee


----------



## mountainbiker91 (21. Dezember 2009)

hab die nabe in nem 24" laufrad das lauter als bei meinen kollegen in dessen 26" laufrädern haben das getestet.haben alle drei uns am selben tag die nabe gekauft und eingebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (21. Dezember 2009)

Ahja übrigens die Sache mit den Fett hält von 12 bis MIttags.

Die Nabe war beim 3. mal fahren wieder genauso laut wie vorher.

Ich kann ja nicht jedes mal die Nabe fetten vor einer Tour.


----------



## mountainbiker91 (21. Dezember 2009)

ach wieso nervt euch das?das doch grad schön wenn man en schönen trail fährt und jeder im wald son geräusch auf sich zukommen hört


----------



## Johnny Jape (28. Dezember 2009)

ich liebe das geräusch


----------



## StillPad (30. Dezember 2009)

Freerider geniesen die Natur und wollen nicht die Blicke auf sich ziehen wie die Poser mit ihren Tricks


----------



## Snap4x (30. Dezember 2009)

Nee andere Frage, wie kriegt man die lauter?
Hier wird nur von leiser machen geredet. Aber für mich ist die noch zu leise!


----------



## StillPad (31. Dezember 2009)

Mach nur wenig Fett rein und habe eine wackeligen Hinterbau
Die Lautheit ist wohl sehr von der Resonanz des Hinterbaus abhängig


----------



## Waldschleicher (31. Dezember 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> Freerider geniesen die Natur und wollen nicht die Blicke auf sich ziehen wie die Poser mit ihren Tricks



*!*


----------



## BlackCry (3. Januar 2010)

ich klinke mich hier mal kurz ein 
kann jemand zufällig die lauststärke der hope naben  mit irgendetwas vergleichen? youtubes videos davon schön und gut, aber vergleich is das immer noch nicht.
Steh zurzeit vor der Entscheidung ob ich mir einen custom lrs mit hopes für 1900g aufbau, oder lieber (das könnte jetzt offtopic werden ) nen deetraks system lrs (2010) kaufe. Kann jemand dazu noch die "Lautstärken" der beiden LRS vergleichen?
MfG benny


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Januar 2010)

Also wenn sich bei den Deetracks Naben für 2010 nichts geändert hat, sind die flüsterleise im iVergleich zu den (durchschnittlichen) Hope Naben. Hast du schonmal eine Ringlé Nabe gehört? Die sind ja auch schon etwas lauter als viele andere - die Hopes sind nochmal lauter 

Aber auch hier gibt es wohl einen gewissen Zufallsfaktor, da (wie weiter oben schon geschrieben) meine zweite Hope HR-Nabe in etwa so leise ist wie eine XT, obwohl sich die Sperrklinken und Federn optisch nicht unterscheiden und auch nicht übermäßig viel Fett drin ist. Ist auch schon 1 Jahr im Betrieb und hat sich nicht großartig geändert.


----------



## BlackCry (3. Januar 2010)

Mh okay danke! Nein hatte leider noch mit keinen Naben dieser Sorte kontakt.
Mmh muss ich meine Entscheidung zwischen leichter und lauter lrs , und schwerer und leiser Lrs machen. Mmh *grübel*
Danke Jedenfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (3. Januar 2010)

Also wenn du die ganze Zeit trettest, ist die auch leise


----------



## StillPad (4. April 2011)

So ich greife den alten Thread mal auf.

Gibs inzwischen was neues an der Front?

Ich meine die Laufräder sind toll, aber ich fahre sie kaum (vielleicht 80km runter) und wenn geht das Geräusch mir voll auf die Eier... 

Hätte ich das vorher gewusst hätte ich nie die Hope Naben genommen.

Es muss doch irgendwie was geben diese Naben leiser zu bekommen.


----------



## Snap4x (4. April 2011)

Versuch doch mal sehr zähes Fett zu nehmen...Frag doch mal einen Hope-Händler nach tricks. Er kann dir bestimmt helfen.


----------



## StillPad (5. April 2011)

Also ich habe schon den Freilauf komplett in Fett ersoffen.

Das hält ein paar Kilometer und dann hat es sich durch die Dichtungsscheibe gedrückt und man kannst hinter dem Ritzelpaket sehen.

Das Fett war normale Walzlagerfett was schon als ein wenig zäh war.

Ich habe nun mal direkt Hope angeschrieben


----------



## Gudyo (5. April 2011)

Also meine völlig unfachmänische Meinung zum Thema: Warum solls leiser gehen, wer sich Hope kauft weis um die Lautstärke und wer es leiser mag, soll die Dinger verkaufen und sich DT holen, wen du die hörst, sindse kaputt
Achja, ich hab früher immer ne Spielkarte ans Rad geklemmt weil ich das geknarze so gut fand, hat bestimmt die Zeit überdauert


----------



## StillPad (5. April 2011)

Genau das ist das Problem hier fuhr keiner ne Hope und laut stimmen hier wäre das Ding nur ein wenig lauter als eine XT sein.

Meine XT ist da gegen Lautlos!

Und der LRS war viel zu teuer das ich den nun verkauft bekomme

Und ja ein DT LRS habe ich auch mit den alten Hügi Naben und der ist ein wenig lauter als ne XT aber deutlich leiser als die Hope Nabe.

Damals wurde mir auch noch gesagt einfach Freilauf mit Fett zuklatschen dann ist die super leise.
Das das ganze aber nach x-Kilometer wiederholt werden muss hat mir keiner gesagt

Ansonsten wo bekomme ich richtig zähes Fett her?


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. April 2011)

Man kann auch den umgekehrten Weg gehen, also mehr dünnes Fett nehmen(NLGI1 klasse).

Das Problem mit zu dickem Fett ist halt, daß man sich schnell die Sperrklingen verkleistert, mit dünnerem Fett kann man dann mehr reintun, und es verteilt sich mt der Zeit auch wieder auf der Ratsche. Das ganze dann auch gerne mit teflon partikeln, habne bessere Notlaufeigenschaften.


----------



## eddy 1 (5. April 2011)

ein spritzer red rum tut gut


----------



## StillPad (5. April 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Man kann auch den umgekehrten Weg gehen, also mehr dünnes Fett nehmen(NLGI1 klasse).
> 
> Das Problem mit zu dickem Fett ist halt, daß man sich schnell die Sperrklingen verkleistert, mit dünnerem Fett kann man dann mehr reintun, und es verteilt sich mt der Zeit auch wieder auf der Ratsche. Das ganze dann auch gerne mit teflon partikeln, habne bessere Notlaufeigenschaften.



Hi, das geht nicht.

Das Fett kann nicht wirklich da gehalten werden wo es bleiben soll.
Das wird automatisch von den Sperrklinken verdrängt und das ist die Plastikscheibe die in der Nabe sitzt hinter den Freilaufkörper.
Dort qoll das Fett nämlich nach ein paar Kilometer wieder raus.

Die einzige Idee wäre da nun ein sehr zähes Fett, was gerade so zäh ist das die Sperrklinken nicht behindert werden, zu benutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (5. April 2011)

Oder mir Oropax fahren


----------



## StillPad (6. April 2011)

Oder mit nem MP3 Player

jaja ich will die Ursache beseitigen und nicht noch Probleme mit den Leuten in Blau haben


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. April 2011)

Der Freilauf meines einen Hope LRS ist (wie vor einer Weile schon geschrieben) fast so leise wie eine XT. FÃ¼r 30â¬ verkaufe ich dir die dort verbauten speziellen super-silent Sperrklinken inkl. Federn


----------



## BiNkZ (10. April 2011)

Also die DT FR Nabe (Hügi?) ist sogar nochmal ein Stückchen lauter als meine Hope!


----------



## flyingscot (11. April 2011)

Meine aktuellen DTs habe ich mit Fett wesentlich leiser bekommen als die Hope. Die war nur einmal etwas leiser, als alle Sperrklinkenfedern gebrochen waren... eine Fettpackung hilft nur wenige Kilometer.


----------



## Route66 (11. April 2011)

Hi,

für die Hope Pro 2 gibts einen Stahlfreilauf als Ersatzteil. Damit soll sie wesentlich leiser sein. Hab das aber noch nicht selbst probiert. 

Die alten DTs kenne ich auch als noch lauter als die Pro 2. 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (11. April 2011)

Naja, *wesentlich* leiser sicher nicht, etwas dumpfer vielleicht. Und >80â¬ fÃ¼r einen neuen Freilauf nur wegen der LautstÃ¤rke, hmm...


----------



## a.nienie (11. April 2011)

das geräusch ist wirklich fies.
aber es gibt eine lösung: immer treten!

wie gut/lange halten die sperrklinken eigentlich?


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. April 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wie gut/lange halten die sperrklinken eigentlich?


Die Klinken ansich halten lange (ewig?). Bei den Federn siehts etwas anders aus... in meinem ersten Hope Hinterrad bin ich nach einigen Monaten nur noch auf 2 Klinken gefahren, weil bei den anderen beiden die Federn gebrochen waren. Hatte dann direkt neue bestellt, wollte zwischenzeitlich aber wieder fahren. Als ich sie dann (wiederum einige Wochen später) austauschen wollte, war noch eine weitere Feder hin. Bin so wohl ne ganze Weile gefahren, ging so weit ohne Schäden an der Nabe und den Klinken vorrüber. BTW: die Nabe ist auch mit nur 1 Klinke noch recht laut gewesen  Jetzt mit allen 4en wieder der gewohnte Traktor 
Bei meinem zweiten (dem leisen) sind die Federn von Anfang an ziemlich schwach gewesen, vermutlich ist sie deshalb auch so leise. Bei der Funktion bringt das allerdings keine Nachteile und auch in Sachen Haltbarkeit offensichtlich nicht - vor einigen Wochen waren mal noch alle heil (nach gut 2 Jahren).


----------



## cos75 (11. April 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6384031&postcount=170

Also mein Kupferpaste-JudyButter Freilauf funktioniert noch einwandfrei.  Ist mit der Zeit zwar auch etwas lauter geworden, aber immer noch kein Vergleich zu vorher.


----------



## a.nienie (11. April 2011)

das mit den federn muß ich mir merken. hoffe das meine halten.


----------



## .irie. (12. April 2011)

eigentlich wären nicht so krasse federn doch eine idee?

das mit der im fett gelösten kupferpaste ist auch nicht dumm, damit bekommt man nämlich dass was herr stillpad meinte , so dickflüssig dass der freilauf noch funktioniert und das fett nicht rausquillt


----------



## StillPad (12. April 2011)

Nun wenn ich nun mit Kupferpaste anfange ist das eine böse Schmiererei die ich nicht mehr los werde 

Von daher muss das auch 100%ig funzen.


----------



## agnes (12. April 2011)

kauf dir doch am betsen wieder xt naben. so wirklich leise werden die naben nicht. habe auch schon alles mögliche die letzte woche gemacht. nichts hat geholfen. nun sind xtr naben drinne und ruhe.


----------



## StillPad (12. April 2011)

Das issen 500 LRS da baut man nicht einfach mal eben neue Naben rein und erst recht keine neuen XT Naben 

Die alten XT Naben die ich hier in Verwendung habe halten ewig, aber nicht mehr die neuen.


----------



## agnes (12. April 2011)

dann wirst du damit leben müssen^^

aber wieso halten die neuen xt naben nicht mehr so lange? bzw. was bedeutet lange?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. April 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das mit den federn muß ich mir merken. hoffe das meine halten.


Ich habe seit dem einen Satz auf Reserve, dann steht man nicht blöd da, wenn die Nabe eh schon offen ist. Kosten ja nur ~1/St.




.irie. schrieb:


> eigentlich wären nicht so krasse federn doch eine idee?


Ja, das wäre im Prinzip genau meine leise Nabe "nachgebaut". Nur wie kriegt man das hin?  Kann man den Stahl der Federn irgendwie (durch Hitze?!) weicher kriegen, ohne ihn porös zu machen?


----------



## StillPad (13. April 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, das wäre im Prinzip genau meine leise Nabe "nachgebaut". Nur wie kriegt man das hin?  Kann man den Stahl der Federn irgendwie (durch Hitze?!) weicher kriegen, ohne ihn porös zu machen?



Nun es wird sich dort um Federstahl handeln, der kann eigendlich in jeder "Stärke"(Kraft) und größe gefertigt werden.

Habe damals etliche Federarten kontrolliern müssen.

Wie man die aber schwächer bekommt von der Federkraft kann ich dir jetzt auch nicht sagen.

Ich meine die Hope Nabe klingt wie eine Ratsche/Knarre die man die ganze Fahrt klicken lassen würde.

Und das ist einfach nur nervig, ausserdem verscheucht es alle Tiere im Wald.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. April 2011)

StillPad schrieb:


> Nun es wird sich dort um Federstahl handeln, der kann eigendlich in jeder "Stärke"(Kraft) und größe gefertigt werden.


Wenn man es schaffen würde, entsprechende Streifen passend für den Sitz der Feder zurechtzubiegen, wäre das eine Möglichkeit.




StillPad schrieb:


> Ich meine die Hope Nabe klingt wie eine Ratsche/Knarre die man die ganze Fahrt klicken lassen würde.
> 
> Und das ist einfach nur nervig, ausserdem verscheucht es alle Tiere im Wald.


Naja, das finde ich erstens völlig übertrieben und zweitens ist es schlichtweg falsch, dass man speziell damit Tiere verscheucht.  Ich fand es anfangs auch nervig bei den anderen, seit ich selbst eine fahre, stört es mich überhaupt nicht mehr. Wenn die Nabe beim bergab fahren das lauteste ist, fährst du zu zaghaft


----------



## StillPad (13. April 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Naja, das finde ich erstens völlig übertrieben und zweitens ist es schlichtweg falsch, dass man speziell damit Tiere verscheucht.  Ich fand es anfangs auch nervig bei den anderen, seit ich selbst eine fahre, stört es mich überhaupt nicht mehr. Wenn die Nabe beim bergab fahren das lauteste ist, fährst du zu zaghaft



Wieso ist das übertrieben?
Die ist so laut das sich die Leute 10m vorher schon umdrehen und gucken.

Und das man damit Tiere verscheucht ist bestimmt nicht falsch.
Wenn ich bei uns ins Wäldchen fahre kann man hin und wieder in ein paar Metern Entfernung Spechte sehn wenn man leise genug war.

Mit diesen Krachmacher hinten drin verscheuch ich schon vorher alle Vögel die dort sitzen

Meine XT Naben am anderen Rad sind so leise das ich schon ein paar Hunde erschreckt habe die nicht mit bekommen habe das ich hinter ihnen bin 

Ich meine ich finde die Hope ja sonst geil, geiles Gewicht, einfache Technik, Optik, aber die Geräusche sind Mist.

Die Geschichten das die gar nicht so laut wäre sind alles Lügen 
Für mich wohl der teuerste Fehlkauf.


----------



## J.O (13. April 2011)

Ich entsorge die gerne für Dich. Das einfachste ist natürlich einfach weiter Treten   Ich war ja am Anfang von der Lautstärke eher enttäuscht mittlerweile funktioniert der Klingelersatz aber.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. April 2011)

StillPad schrieb:


> Wieso ist das übertrieben?
> Die ist so laut das sich die Leute 10m vorher schon umdrehen und gucken.
> 
> Und das man damit Tiere verscheucht ist bestimmt nicht falsch.
> Wenn ich bei uns ins Wäldchen fahre kann man hin und wieder in ein paar Metern Entfernung Spechte sehn wenn man leise genug war.


Ich finde es übertrieben, es so darzustellen als würden jegliche Lebewesen vor dem Lärm der Nabe spontan panisch die Flucht ergreifen. Wenn Fußgänger einen rechtzeitig hören ist doch prima 

Und ich bin mit meiner lauten Hope an einem wenig bewanderten Berg auch schon wenige Meter an Rehen vorbeigefahren, also soooo schlimm kanns echt nicht sein 




StillPad schrieb:


> Die Geschichten das die gar nicht so laut wäre sind alles Lügen
> Für mich wohl der teuerste Fehlkauf.


Klar ist sie laut. Aber sowas wird offensichtlich subjektiv sehr unterschiedlich wahrgenommen. Wie gesagt, ich blende das mittlerweile völlig aus. Bergab habe ich i. d. R. eh immer einen Fullface auf, der dämpft auch nochmal.

Wenn du ein Wenig Bastelei riskieren willst: versuch mal die Federn ein kleines Bisschen abzuschleifen an dem Ende, das gegen die Klinke drückt. dadurch dürfte der Druck auf die Klinke und so auch der "Krach" geringer werden. Die Klinken meiner leisen Nabe stehen auch minimal weniger hoch als bei der anderen (wenn ich meinen Augen trauen kann, aber da bin ich schon sehr sicher).


----------



## eddy 1 (15. April 2011)

einfach ein paar tropfen redrum zusätzlich rein


----------



## J.O (15. April 2011)

Du kannst die auch in Fett ersäufen dauerhaft leise wird es trotzdem nicht. Da bleibt nur sich damit anzufreunden oder in eine andere Nabe Investieren.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. April 2011)

StillPad schrieb:


> Für mich wohl der teuerste Fehlkauf.



Du ärgerst Dich jetzt schon seit 3 Jahren in diesem thread über die Dinger. 

Bemerkst Du eigentlich auch, wie robust und haltbar die Hope-Naben sind?

Ich fahre übrigens neben Hope noch XTR. Die XTR ist zwar _leise_ aber nach einem halben Jahr hatte ich hinten einen Achsbruch weil sie für "robuste Fahrweise" nix taugt. Nur mal so zum Nachdenken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2011)

Einen Achsbruch hatte ich bei der Hope auch schon, aber vermutlich wegen nicht 100%ig korrekt montierter Lager


----------



## StillPad (16. April 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Du ärgerst Dich jetzt schon seit 3 Jahren in diesem thread über die Dinger.
> 
> Bemerkst Du eigentlich auch, wie robust und haltbar die Hope-Naben sind?



Nö merke ich nicht da ich den Satz vielleicht 5 mal gefahren bin in der Zeit.

Ich nutze eher mein tägliches Bike mit XT Naben von Anno dazumal als das Fully mit den Hopes


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2011)

Na wenn du es eh nie fährst, stört die Lautstärke der Nabe ja auch nicht


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. April 2011)

doppelt


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. April 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Na wenn du es eh nie fährst, stört die Lautstärke der Nabe ja auch nicht



Hab ich auch gerade gedacht...

Wenn mir was nicht gefällt, verkaufe ich es einfach wieder anstatt mich zu ärgern.


----------



## StillPad (17. April 2011)

Naja dazu musste ich sie ja wenigstens mal gefahren sein und alles ausprobieren das es leiser wird.

Hatte die Jahre davor auch nicht wirklich Zeit zum fahren und letztes Jahr hab ichs auch nicht oft geschafft am WE noch loz zu kommen.

Darum bin ich sie kaum gefahren, aber nun habe ich kaum Lust sie zu fahren weil ich am WE meine Ruhe aufen Bike will.

Nabe einfach wechseln klappt auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (17. April 2011)

dan lass es doch so wie es ist
fahr einfach nicht


----------



## StillPad (17. April 2011)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> dan lass es doch so wie es ist
> fahr einfach nicht



Toller Tipp 

Ich weiß nicht ob ichs schon erwähnt hatte, aber Hope hat da auch keine Lösung gegen.


----------



## sluette (17. April 2011)

wozu sollen die auch ein lösung anbieten?
wenn die nabe ordentlich knattert wird's schon so von hope gewollt sein.


----------



## StillPad (17. April 2011)

Ohman alles Fanboys lauter Naben.

Einfach mal nachdenken.
Ich warte nun 3 Jahre auf eine Lösungm nun fragt man ob es in zwischen eine Lösung gibt und es gibt noch immer keine.

Fertig aus.

Hat wer interesse an ein neuwertigen leichten Downhill Laufradsatz?


----------



## hanswurst (17. April 2011)

ist mir zu leise.

versuch doch bond 48 hochfest


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. April 2011)

ich hab den ganzen fred nicht gelesen, aber haste schon mal mit dickem grease oder dickflüssigem getriebeöl getestet?..also dann hier rein:






halt nur soviel, daß die Sperrklinken noch arbeiten können. muss man bestimmt nach jeder 4ten fahrt wiederholen.


andere möglichkeit: campa am rennrad fahren, dann sieht man den sound mit ganzen anderen ohren ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2011)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ohman alles Fanboys lauter Naben.


Quark! Zumindest was mich angeht, mir ist's relativ egal. Wenn ich auf bewanderten Wegen unterwegs bin, find ich's praktisch, sonst nix.

Und weil du wegen fehlender Lösungsmöglichkeiten jammerst... mehr als dir die Tips geben, die ich durch das Untersuchen meiner leisen Nabe herausgefunden habe kann ich auch nicht machen  Habe dir ja sogar meine Tuning-Federn angeboten


----------



## Ge!st (18. April 2011)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ohman alles Fanboys lauter Naben.
> 
> Einfach mal nachdenken.
> Ich warte nun 3 Jahre auf eine Lösungm nun fragt man ob es in zwischen eine Lösung gibt und es gibt noch immer keine.
> ...


Warum sollte es dafür von Hope eine Lösung geben? Die Mehrheit scheint mit dem Sound keine Probleme zu haben (ich zähle mich dazu), im Gegenteil, der ist für nicht wenige schon Kult und gehört zu einer Hope Pro II Hinterrandnabe einfach dazu.

Ich hätte an deiner Stelle die Laufräder schon längest verkauft, denn auch in den nächsten 3 Jahren wird es mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Lösung von Hope oder jemand anderem geben.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. April 2011)

ich hätte die hope-naben gerne lauter.


----------



## Snap4x (19. April 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ich hätte die hope-naben gerne lauter.



Fett raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. April 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Fett raus!



zu drastisch. bierdeckel in speichen hilft auch.


----------



## dre (26. April 2011)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Zitat:
> Zitat von Rotzkotz
> ...




... also froh sein, dass die Nabe laut ist.


----------



## veraono (23. Juni 2011)

Hat sich mittlerweile jemand an den Sperrklinken versucht?

Das Problem ist für mich eben auch nicht mit "einfach weitertreten , haha" oder " hättest dir halt was anderes gekauft ...bla bla" erledigt, da:
Die Hope Nabe in der SUMME ihrer positiven Eigenschaften wie Kompatibilität , Gewicht, Preis , Qualität, m.E. weit außer konkurenz steht und... 
Der Sound absolut auch nicht meine Sache ist, dann aber notgedrungen als lästiger (und dauerhaft begleitender) Wermutstropfen, in Anbetracht o.g. pros hingenommen wird.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (24. Juni 2011)

veraono schrieb:


> Hat sich mittlerweile jemand an den Sperrklinken versucht?
> 
> Das Problem ist für mich eben auch nicht mit "einfach weitertreten , haha" oder " hättest dir halt was anderes gekauft ...bla bla" erledigt, da:
> Die Hope Nabe in der SUMME ihrer positiven Eigenschaften wie Kompatibilität , Gewicht, Preis , Qualität, m.E. weit außer konkurenz steht und...
> Der Sound absolut auch nicht meine Sache ist, dann aber notgedrungen als lästiger (und dauerhaft begleitender) Wermutstropfen, in Anbetracht o.g. pros hingenommen wird.



Frag doch einfach mal bei Hope nach,aber du wirst sie nicht leiser bekommen auch nicht mit ihrgend welchen anderen Federn.Leb damit oder kauf was anderes.


----------



## veraono (24. Juni 2011)

Danke, glaube allerdings kaum, dass Hope sich darüber tiefer gehende Gedanken macht ob die Nabe auch leiser sein könnte. 
Wenn ich die Zeit finde werd ich mal mit den Klinkenfedern etwas experimentieren (Ersatz kostet ja nicht mit c.a. 4-5eur die Welt) oder basiert deine Aussage , dass eine Modifikation der Klinkenfedern nichts bringt etwa auf eigener Erfahrung?
Edit: Der Smubob hat ja wie er sagt eine Nabe, die leiser läuft, was nach seinen Angaben mit den Klinkenfedern zusammenhängt... für mich ists jedenfalls ein Versuch wert.


----------



## Moonboot42 (24. Juni 2011)

Nun ich denke mal er meint damit, daß die Federhärte keinen einfluß auf die ausfedergeschwindigkeit hat. AUßerdem sollte man Bedenken,, daß das Geräusch, darauf schließen läßt, das viel Luft verdrängt wurde. Also ginge Geräuschreduzierung nur durch eine Puffer(Fett) oder eine geringere Auflagefläche der Sperrklinken, die müßten also weniger werden, oder gar kleiner verzahnt, beides beträfe die Haltbarkeit, weil man dann weniger Formschluß hat.


----------



## veraono (24. Juni 2011)

Theorie ist gut, Praxis ist besser, ich werds probieren und berichten ...


----------



## StillPad (24. Juni 2011)

Dein Plan habe ich auch vor.
Nur in moment keine Zeit um am Rad zu basteln.

Nen Satzsperrklinkenfedern habe ich schon liegen.

Meine Theorie dazu ist eine weichere Feder sollte nicht so stark ausfedern und somit die Klinke leiser in die Nut drücken.

Übringens habe ich schon Hope als Ansprechpartner durch.
Die können nix machen, da der Sound Bauart bedingt ist.
So die Antwort.

Nun so recht kann ich das nicht glauben weil Motorenbauer den Sound ihrer Motoren so tunen das man ihn sofort zur Automarke zu ordnen kann


----------



## .irie. (25. Juni 2011)

jez wo dus sagst hätt ich mir doch lieber statt der pro2 den v12 amg rennmotor gekauft

nebenbei, alles was mit rennsport zu tun hat an motoren getriebe usw. ist so laut dass mans fast nichtmehr aushält

btt:
weichere feder , langsameres ausfeder -> leiser
weichere feder , langsames ausfeder -> weniger funktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (25. Juni 2011)

StillPad schrieb:


> Meine Theorie dazu ist eine weichere Feder sollte nicht so stark ausfedern und somit die Klinke leiser in die Nut drücken.
> 
> Übringens habe ich schon Hope als Ansprechpartner durch.
> Die können nix machen, da der Sound Bauart bedingt ist.
> ...


 
So heute probiert, Ergebnis:
Mit einer feinen Zange die Vorspannung der Federn vorsichtig reduziert und festgestgellt, dass die Federn gar nicht so sehr vorgespannt sind. 
Der Spielraum die Spannung zu reduzieren wäre jedenfalls gering. Bei mir sind trotz behutsamen Vorgehens die Klinken nicht mehr vollständig ausgefahren. Insofern schließe ich mich den Skeptikern an. 
Denke mittlerweile auch eher die Lautstärke hängt mit der akustischen Architektur der Nabe zusammen und der Sound ist wie Hope auch sagt Bauartbedingt. Vielleicht fällt ja doch noch jemand etwas gutes ein wie sich die Nabe etwas zähmen lässt außer mit Kupferpaste aber ich glaube die Sperrklinkenfedern bringen nicht den Durchbruch.
Mit Motorenbau lässt sich das allerdings so nicht vergleichen ;-)


----------



## StillPad (26. Juni 2011)

Nun das sollte nur als Beispiel gelten das es für sowas extra Ton Ingenieure gibt die sowas machen.

Ich denke mal bei der Nabe würde das auch gehen indem man den Nabenkörper ändert an bestimmten Punkten.

Ist ja sehr schade das das mit den Federn nicht geklappt hat.
Dann kann ich mir das ja ersparen.

@irie 
Das es weniger Funktion hat ist nicht gesagt.
Wenn die Federspannung noch reicht für die Funktion ist es ja okay.

Aber wie man hört sind die Federn schon soweit reduziert wie es geht.


----------



## eddy 1 (26. Juni 2011)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> ein spritzer red rum tut gut



kann mich nur wiederholen


----------



## .irie. (27. Juni 2011)

StillPad schrieb:


> Das es weniger Funktion hat ist nicht gesagt.
> Wenn die Federspannung noch reicht für die Funktion ist es ja okay.
> 
> Aber wie man hört sind die Federn schon soweit reduziert wie es geht.



die beste funktion ist wenn die feder da reinrast so fest es geht, das ist dann immer etwas lauter.alles andere ist ein kompromiss

vgl. renngetriebe im motorsport und n normales getriebe

hätte hope bischen kleingeld über für schallmessgeräte simulationssoftware paar ingeniere paar pc knechte und noch n paar leute die kaffee holen hättest du sicher recht.
die nabe geht sicher leiser nur zu welchem preis


----------



## a.nienie (27. Juni 2011)

sind die aktuellen evo naben leiser?


----------



## RMB-Rider (27. Juni 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sind die aktuellen evo naben leiser?




.... Nööööö, kein Stück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (27. Juni 2011)

Da haben sich ja auch nur die Durchmesser der Lager geändert. Und so lange die meisten Kunden es gut finden das die Naben laut sind gibt es auch kein Grund da was zu ändern.


----------



## RedSKull (27. Juni 2011)

Einfach ein paar Jahre fahren, dann werden sie leiser. 

Ich pack immer recht dickes Fett rein und etwas Getriebeöl dazu, so dass der Freilauf gerade nicht mitdreht beim Rollen. Drückt sich mit der Zeit eh wieder da hin wo es nicht stört.

Bin die Tage mal nach langer Zeit wieder das andere Rad mit Shimano Freilauf gefahren, hab gedacht da ist was kaputt, und Wanderer haben mich auch nicht mehr wahrgenommen, die Hope ist echt ein feiner Klingelersatz.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Juni 2011)

veraono schrieb:


> Der Smubob hat ja wie er sagt eine Nabe, die leiser läuft, was nach seinen Angaben mit den Klinkenfedern zusammenhängt...


Ja, das ist definitiv so. Der gefühlte Druck beim auf die Klinke drücken ist deutlich geringer als bei meiner anderen, lauten Nabe und die Klinken stehen auch nicht ganz so weit hoch. Ich habe momentan ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock (besser gesagt keine Zeit), bei beiden Laufräder den Freilauf zu öffnen, sonst würde ich mal Vergleichbilder machen - in den Semesterferien vielleicht  Aber da zumindest der leise Freilauf gerade neben mir steht, mache ich später mal ein Video, damit ihr euch vorstellen könnt, WIE leise die tatsächlich ist. Die beiden Bikes stehen gerade nicht am selben Ort, daher kann ich keinen direkten Verlgeich unter identischen Umgebungsbedingungen geben, aber das sollte trotzdem einigermaßen rauskommen, denke ich.




Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Also ginge Geräuschreduzierung nur durch eine Puffer(Fett) oder eine geringere Auflagefläche der Sperrklinken, die müßten also weniger werden, oder gar kleiner verzahnt, beides beträfe die Haltbarkeit, weil man dann weniger Formschluß hat.


Muss ich dir bei beidem widersprechen... Fett ist, wie viele hier schon selbst getestet haben, keine dauerhafte Lösung. Und das mit der geringeren Auflagefläche stimmt auch nicht, denn wenn die Feder die Klinke zwar etwas weniger hochdrückt, aber trotzdem ausreichend, damit die Verzahnung sie aufnimmt, rutscht die Klinke anschließend vollständig in den Sitz in der Verzahnung, da entsteht keine reduzierte Auflagefläche und somit auch eine gleichwertige Kraftübertragung wie bei Naben mit stärkeren Federn. Das Klackern/Surren kommt ja nur zustande, wenn der Freilauf in Freilaufrichtung bewegt wird, also wenn die Klinken nur flach über die Zähne gleiten, dabei kann die Federkraft ja "beliebig" gering sein - so lange in Kraftschlussrichtung die Klinken noch in die Zähne greifen.




.irie. schrieb:


> weichere feder , langsameres ausfeder -> leiser
> weichere feder , langsames ausfeder -> weniger funktion


Falsch! Mein Flüster-Freilauf läuft jetzt seit fast 3 Jahren ohne Wartung (außer "mal reinkucken") - und er läuft! Ich hatte nie Probleme mit Durchrutschen, schlechterem Antritt, Klinkenverschleiß o. Ä., also wage ich zu behaupten, dass die Funktion auch mit den schwächeren Federn einwandfrei gegeben ist (siehe auch Kommentar zum 2. Zitat).




veraono schrieb:


> So heute probiert, Ergebnis:
> Mit einer feinen Zange die Vorspannung der Federn vorsichtig reduziert und festgestgellt, dass die Federn gar nicht so sehr vorgespannt sind.
> Der Spielraum die Spannung zu reduzieren wäre jedenfalls gering. Bei mir sind trotz behutsamen Vorgehens die Klinken nicht mehr vollständig ausgefahren. Insofern schließe ich mich den Skeptikern an.


Wie ich sicher irgendwo schonmal geschrieben habe, habe ich die Vermutung, dass meine leisen Federn minimal kürzer sind, also dadurch weniger Druck auf die Klinke ausüben, vielleicht kannst du den Ansatz auch mal verfolgen? Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob man es schafft, eine solche Feder gleichmäßig um vielleicht ein Zehntel oder sogar weniger zu kürzen (feilen/schleifen?!?).  Es reicht ja notfalls, es mit einer Feder + Klinke zu probieren... ich bin bei meiner lauten Nabe mal mit 3 gebrochenen Federn unterwegs gewesen und die nabe war zwar leiser als mit 4 intakten, aber immernoch unverkennbar "typisch Hope" 




eddy 1 schrieb:


> eddy 1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ein spritzer red rum tut gut
> ...


Das dürfte, verglichen mit den vielen anderen Erfahrungen mit diversen Schmiermitteln hier, aber auch nur vorrübergehend etwas bringen? Andere Frage: ist es sinnvoll, Öl in den Freilauf zu kippen...?


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. Juni 2011)

Smubob, von Fett hatte ich nichts geschrieben und mit weniger Auflagefläche meinte ich eine kleinere Verzahnung(nicht bei der Verzahnung die jetzt verbaut ist, sondern mehr Einrastpunkte), so wie z.B. bei den I9 Naben, da klingt das Ganze dann aber sehr schrill.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Juni 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Also ginge Geräuschreduzierung nur durch eine Puffer(Fett) [...]




Dass du bei der geringeren Auflagefläche eine andere Verzahnung gemeint hast, habe ich nicht gedacht, da es hier ja um nachträgliche Modifikation an einer gegebenen Verzahnung geht...


----------



## veraono (28. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wie ich sicher irgendwo schonmal geschrieben habe, habe ich die Vermutung, dass meine leisen Federn minimal kürzer sind, also dadurch weniger Druck auf die Klinke ausüben, vielleicht kannst du den Ansatz auch mal verfolgen? Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob man es schafft, eine solche Feder gleichmäßig um vielleicht ein Zehntel oder sogar weniger zu kürzen (feilen/schleifen?!?).


 
Kann durchaus sein dass es bei dir so gut läuft mit deinen (wie auch immer gearteten) anderen Klinkenfedern. Ich hatte einfach den Eindruck, dass der Spielraum zwischen "lauter Nabe" und "zuwenig Vorspannung" sehr gering ist, vielleicht müsste man noch etwas mehr rumprobieren aber mir war da die sichere Funktion doch wichtiger.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Juni 2011)

Ja, kann ich verstehen. Ich war ja anfangs auch auf dem Trip, die Nabe leiser haben zu wollen (also meine erste, die lautere). Mittlerweile ist es mir relativ egal, da ich mich dran gewöhnt habe und es mich nicht mehr stört...


----------



## RedSKull (28. Juni 2011)

Meine Hope im Downhiller, die ich direkt gekauft habe, als sie auf den Markt kam, zeigt sichtbare Abnutzung an Klinken, Federn und Zahnring, und sie ist inzwischen deutlich leiser geworden.

Übrigens klingt die Pro 2 Trial mit versetzten Klinken und dadurch doppelt so vielen Rastpunkten erst so richtig krank, bestimmt nicht leiser nur die Frequenz doppelt so hoch.


----------



## StillPad (30. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, das ist definitiv so. Der gefühlte Druck beim auf die Klinke drücken ist deutlich geringer als bei meiner anderen, lauten Nabe und die Klinken stehen auch nicht ganz so weit hoch. Ich habe momentan ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock (besser gesagt keine Zeit), bei beiden Laufräder den Freilauf zu öffnen, sonst würde ich mal Vergleichbilder machen - in den Semesterferien vielleicht  Aber da zumindest der leise Freilauf gerade neben mir steht, mache ich später mal ein Video, damit ihr euch vorstellen könnt, WIE leise die tatsächlich ist. Die beiden Bikes stehen gerade nicht am selben Ort, daher kann ich keinen direkten Verlgeich unter identischen Umgebungsbedingungen geben, aber das sollte trotzdem einigermaßen rauskommen, denke ich.



Wäre gut wenn du bei deiner leisen Nabe mal die Federlänge messen könntest 

Würde das dann einfach mal mit einer Feile kürzen.

Wenn ich mit mein Rad nach Hause komme wissen die Nachbarn sofort ohne zu gucken wer kommt und das nervt


----------



## ewoq (3. Juli 2011)

meine hope hat sich dazu entschieden ihre existenz ohne freilauf fortzusetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (3. Juli 2011)

Durchgebrochene Hohlachsen kommen schon häufiger bei den älteren Hope Pro II vor, hatte ich auch schon. Die neue Evo hat eine dickere Achse, soweit ich weiß...


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. Juli 2011)

Mit welchem Schnellspanner/achse biste gefahren? Bei X12 oder der alten Maxle rear ist das schon öfter passiert, weil die mehr Last an die Nabenachse weitergeben. Die Neuen, haben ne dickere Achse im Gehäuse zu Lasten der Lagergröße.


----------



## ewoq (3. Juli 2011)

es war eine maxle, die achse hat nichts abbekommen. die nabe ist 3 monate alt.


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. Juli 2011)

Jupp, bei der Achse sind sogar Chris Kings gebrochen, die neuen Maxles sind in der Mitte nicht mehr verjüngt.


----------



## ewoq (3. Juli 2011)

Was für eine gute Alternative gibt es denn zur Maxle? Alleine der sich immer von selbst öffnende Hebel ist eine Zumutung ...


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. Juli 2011)

Nu, eigentlich hab ich das noch nicht erlebt, das sich der Hebel öffnet, wenn die Vorspannung gut eingestellt ist. Du hast ein Gewinde im Rahmen, da paßt nur ne neue  Maxle rein, bzw. eine Aluachse mit 12mm, die die selbe Gewindesteigung hat.


----------



## flyingscot (3. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Jupp, bei der Achse sind sogar Chris Kings gebrochen, die neuen Maxles sind in der Mitte nicht mehr verjüngt.



Meinst du die neuen Maxle *light*-Achsen sind nicht mehr verjüngt? Das wäre dann ein Argument, die zu kaufen. Ich habe noch die klassische, schwere Variante, die auch nicht verjüngt ist.

@ewoq: Mit öffnendem Schnellspanner hatte ich bei meiner alten Maxle noch keine Probleme...


----------



## ewoq (3. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> bzw. eine Aluachse mit 12mm, die die selbe Gewindesteigung hat.



Welche z.B.? Ich hatte da schonmal gesucht, aber nichts wirklich passendes gefunden.


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. Juli 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Meinst du die neuen Maxle *light*-Achsen sind nicht mehr verjüngt? Das wäre dann ein Argument, die zu kaufen. Ich habe noch die klassische, schwere Variante, die auch nicht verjüngt ist.



Angeblich hat RS da nachgebessert. 

Ah, hab was gefunden.
http://www.sicklines.com/2011/06/07/2011-sram-rockshox-maxles/


ewog, nu, sowas direkt gesehen hab ich nicht, aber da mich der Jü gut mit Achsen versorgt hat, denke ich der könnte dir was basteln, vielleicht mal anschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (3. Juli 2011)

Das sieht gut aus mit der neuen Maxle, danke!

@ewog: Bei Nicolai kann man auch eine simple Steckachse aus Alu bekommen. Ist sogar leichter als die Maxle. Mich schreckt da nur die Vorgabe "35Nm" Anzugsmoment ab, das ist mit einem Minitool unterwegs wohl kaum zu lösen geschweige denn anzuziehen...


----------



## ewoq (3. Juli 2011)

Kann man denn so eine 11er Maxle Light als Ersatzteil ordern?


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. Juli 2011)

klar, schau mal bei BC.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/25751?xtor=AL-8-


----------



## J.O (3. Juli 2011)

Bau doch einfach auf EVO um.


----------



## ewoq (3. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> klar, schau mal bei BC.
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/25751?xtor=AL-8-



Danke!


----------



## ewoq (3. Juli 2011)

J.O schrieb:


> Bau doch einfach auf EVO um.



Erstmal muss ich schauen wie das geregelt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Juli 2011)

ewoq schrieb:


> meine hope hat sich dazu entschieden ihre existenz ohne freilauf fortzusetzen.


Hatte ich auch schon, genau an der Stelle. Ist die Nabe im Originalzustand oder hast du an der schon etwas umgebaut, sprich den Achsstandard gewechselt?




flyingscot schrieb:


> @ewog: Bei Nicolai kann man auch eine simple Steckachse aus Alu bekommen. Ist sogar leichter als die Maxle.


Genau die fahre ich auch seit ca. 1,5 Jahren, weil mir der riesige Maxle Hebel angekotzt hat (im Vergleich dazu die Nicolai). Das Gewicht war für mich jetzt nicht das Hauptargument, ist aber doch ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt: Maxle 109g vs. Nicolai 61g (jeweils die 150x12 Version). Die Achse hat einen 17mm Außensechskant, sowie einen 6mm Innensechskant.








flyingscot schrieb:


> Mich schreckt da nur die Vorgabe "35Nm" Anzugsmoment ab, das ist mit einem Minitool unterwegs wohl kaum zu lösen geschweige denn anzuziehen...


35Nm?? Wo hast du das denn her? Ich meine, mich an 16-18Nm als Vorgabe zu erinnern...!? Ich ziehe die immer nach Gefühl an und das dürfte eher in dem Bereich von knapp 20Nm liegen, würde ich sagen. Gelockert hat sich die Achse auch noch nie. Bei der Sache mit dem Minitool gebe ich dir allerdings Recht - dass man die Achse im Notfall mit dem 6mm Inbus am Minitool aufkriegt ist völliger Humbug! Zumal das Teil ja aus Alu ist und man da auch etwas vorsichtig sein muss. Ich habe mir deshalb von Kuka einen passenden Cabonschlüssel anfertigen lassen, der fällt mit 24g im Rucksack nicht ins Gewicht, passt PERFEKT und schont daher das Material des Sechskants und ist nebenbei fast so luxuriös wie ein Elfenbein-Rückenkratzer 




ewoq schrieb:


> Erstmal muss ich schauen wie das geregelt wird.


Wenn du schon an der Nabe geschraubt hast, musst du Glück haben, dass sie es als Reklamation durchgehen lassen. Andernfalls einfach zum Händler gehen, über den kriegst du kostenlos eine neue Achse. Die wollen die kaputte dann aber zur Auswertung eingeschickt haben.
Ich hatte meine Achse selbst von original 10 auf 12mm umgebaut und dazu nicht den original Hope Werkzeugkit verwendet. Der Mechaniker von Hope meinte, dass dann beim Einschlagen von Achskörper bzw. Lagern evtl. an genau der Stelle etwas nicht ganz 100%ig korrekt sitzt (dabei geht es um 20stel mm!), was der Achskörper auf Dauer nicht verkraftet. Bei Verwendung der Umbauwerkzeuge wird auf jeden Fall Garantie gewährt.


----------



## ewoq (4. Juli 2011)

Die Nabe ist im Originalzustand und 3 Monate alt. Ich habe schon Kontakt zu Actionsports aufgenommen. DÃ¼rfte auf Garantie gehen â ich sehe auch keine Grund wieso sich Hope da quer stellen sollte.


----------



## morph027 (4. Juli 2011)

Hab statt der Maxle die drin, hat nen recht stabilen 8er Inbus. Auch mit Minitool kein Problem.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2011)

ewoq schrieb:


> Dürfte auf Garantie gehen  ich sehe auch keine Grund wieso sich Hope da quer stellen sollte.


Ja, in dem Fall ist das völlig klar.




morph027 schrieb:


> Hab statt der Maxle die drin, hat nen recht stabilen 8er Inbus. Auch mit Minitool kein Problem.


8er Inbus klingt schon besser. Nur hab ich keinen 8er am Minitool 

Was mich allerdings etwas irritiert:





			
				superstar.tibolts.co.uk schrieb:
			
		

> NOTE- Does not replace maxle type axles






Ich habe jetzt übrigens mal die besagte Flüster-Nabe aufgenommen. Habe die Tonspur als MP3 gespeichert -> Link. (Fängt erst nach etwa der Hälfte an, wollte es zwar schneiden, aber danach war der Ton leiser, hab nur so ein 08/15 Freeware Programm...)


----------



## StillPad (7. Juli 2011)

Haste auch die Laute Hope Nabe zum vergleich?

Am besten aus der selben Entfernung aufgenommen 

Die klingt verdammt leise bisher und ich musste die Boxen ziemlig aufdrehen.
Es klingt aber auch als ob sie nicht rund läuft.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juli 2011)

StillPad schrieb:


> Haste auch die Laute Hope Nabe zum vergleich?
> 
> Am besten aus der selben Entfernung aufgenommen
> 
> ...


Das nehme ich auch noch auf, ja. Hatte ich am Wochenende vergessen, war in der Schweiz biken, da hab ich an sowas nicht gedacht. Geht dann auch erst wieder am Wochenende (2 Wohnorte...).

Sie IST sehr leise  Diese periodische Schwankung ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber da sie wie gesagt seit 3 Jahren problemlos läuft, habe ich mich nie drum gekümmert. Ist bei meider anderen auch der Fall, nur erstens nicht so stark und zweitens fällts wegen der höheren Lautstärke nicht auf.


----------



## StillPad (15. Juli 2011)

Nun das interessanteste wäre natürlich die Fotos der Federn und Infos wie die Längenunterschiede sind.

Ich würde das gerne mal "nachbauen"


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juli 2011)

StillPad schrieb:


> Nun das interessanteste wäre natürlich die Fotos der Federn und Infos wie die Längenunterschiede sind.
> 
> Ich würde das gerne mal "nachbauen"


Das kann/will ich erst in den Ferien machen, dazu ist mir jetzt vor den Klausuren die Zeit zu schade, ich hoffe, das kannst du verstehen 

Ich habe aber zumindest mal zum Vergleich die laute Nabe aufgenommen. Gleicher Abstand, aber in einem anderen Raum mit etwas mehr Hall (wie geschrieben: 2 Wohnorte). Auch hier wieder mit periodischen "Hintergrundgeräusch" -> diesmal war die Bremse schuld: neue Beläge, Kolben gingen nicht weiter zurück zu drücken ohne das System zu öffnen und ich hatte kein passendes Entlüftungskit zur Hand...  Der direkte Lautstärkevergleich passt jedenfalls


----------



## Carcass (19. Juli 2011)

Was ich noch zur lautstärke des Freilaufs sgaen muss ich finds geil!! Werd mir Felgen mit den Naben kaufen.
Dann hat die suche nach ner Jerichotrompetenklingel ein ende


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (26. Februar 2012)

Gibts da jetzt irgendwo schon Daten zu den Federn?
Hat das schon jemand nachgebaut?

wenn nicht:
Mess mal bitte, Smubob!  (Sind grad auch Semesterferien )


Noch ne andere Idee:
Könnte man vllt O-Ringe oder so auf die Sperrklinken drauf machen zur Abdämpfung?
Rubbelt sich aber wohl recht schnell wieder runter...

Was gabs da jetzt eigentlich mittlerweile alles für "Lösungsmöglichkeiten"?
Is hier etwas unübersichtlich geworden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (26. Februar 2012)

Keine Lösungsmöglichkeiten bisher...

Entweder damit leben, andere Naben kaufen oder ständig Pedalieren, ganz einfach 
Nen IPod wäre auch noch ne Möglichkeit...


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Februar 2012)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Gibts da jetzt irgendwo schon Daten zu den Federn?
> Hat das schon jemand nachgebaut?
> 
> wenn nicht:
> Mess mal bitte, Smubob!  (Sind grad auch Semesterferien )


Hatte seit dem die Nabe nicht offen... muss ich demnächst mal machen. Ich bin aber immer etwas unmotiviert, die Kassette abzunehmen, wenn sie nicht unbedingt runter muss 

Und zum Thema Semester"ferien": morgen steht ne Matheklausur an


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin aber immer etwas unmotiviert, die Kassette abzunehmen, wenn sie nicht unbedingt runter muss
> ...



Du kannst doch Freilauf + Kassette als komplette Einheit demontieren


----------



## Snap4x (27. Februar 2012)

Ich hab die ultimative Lösung! Kauft euch ne XT-Nabe! Während der fahrt nicht zu hören!


----------



## othu (27. Februar 2012)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Du kannst doch Freilauf + Kassette als komplette Einheit demontieren



Zum Zusammenbau muss dann aber doch die Kassette runter, ich habe es noch nicht geschafft, die Labyrinthdichtung mit montierter Kassette wieder richtig reinzubekommen...


----------



## StillPad (27. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hatte seit dem die Nabe nicht offen... muss ich demnächst mal machen. Ich bin aber immer etwas unmotiviert, die Kassette abzunehmen, wenn sie nicht unbedingt runter muss
> 
> Und zum Thema Semester"ferien": morgen steht ne Matheklausur an



Achja da war ja mal was 

Ich habe auch noch keine Umbauten gemacht da ich auf die Federlängen gewartet habe 

Bin auch in der letzten Zeit nicht wirklich zum fahren gekommen sodass mich die Nabe auch nicht gestört hat


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Februar 2012)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Du kannst doch Freilauf + Kassette als komplette Einheit demontieren





othu schrieb:


> Zum Zusammenbau muss dann aber doch die Kassette runter, ich habe es noch nicht geschafft, die Labyrinthdichtung mit montierter Kassette wieder richtig reinzubekommen...


So siehts aus! Vor allem wenn man eh das entsprechende Hope-Tool dazu hat  Ist auch generell unhandlich, finde ich.
Ich will das Laufrad demnächst eh nochmal in den Zentrierständer hängen, dann mach ich den Freilauf mal auf...


----------



## othu (27. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> wenn man eh das entsprechende Hope-Tool dazu hat



Da gibt es ein Tool für? Link? Bilder? Danke!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. Februar 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Zum Zusammenbau muss dann aber doch die Kassette runter, ich habe es noch nicht geschafft, die Labyrinthdichtung mit montierter Kassette wieder richtig reinzubekommen...



Jau, ist richtig...
War gestern schon etwas spät und ich hatte die DT 240s im Kopf als ich meine
Zeilen schrieb. Als der PC dann heruntergefahren war ist mir selbst aufgefallen,
was für einen Käse ich da geschrieben habe.

Übrigens hab ich noch nie ein Tool zur Montage der Dichtung vermisst,
geht mit etwas Geschick auch anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (27. Februar 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Da gibt es ein Tool für? Link? Bilder? Danke!



Es gibt ein komplett Service Set wo das mit bei ist.
Dazu gehören die ganzen Adapter für die Lager usw.

Solltest du bei dein Hope Händler bekommen.

Du kannst aber auch einfach ein Alurohr in der passenden Größe kaufen und das Tool selberbauen


----------



## Ge!st (27. Februar 2012)

Auf dem Bild sind Lager Tools für Naben und Tretlager von Hope zu sehen (die beiden oben rechts gehören nicht dazu) und zum Einpressen des Freilaufdichtrings dient das dritte Tool von rechts.







/edit: Jo rechts StillPad *korigiert*


----------



## StillPad (27. Februar 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> .. zum Einpressen des Freilaufdichtrings dient das dritte Tool von links.



Du meinst rechts oder?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. Februar 2012)

StillPad schrieb:


> Du meinst rechts oder?



Er meint hoffentlich auch Naben und nicht Na*R*ben!??!


----------



## StillPad (27. Februar 2012)

Naja die Hauptaussage ist jedenfalls das es einfach nur ein Stück Rohr ist


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Februar 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Da gibt es ein Tool für? Link? Bilder? Danke!


Ge!st kam mir da ja schon zuvor  Als Ergänzung: auch einzeln zu erwerben bei CRC...








pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Übrigens hab ich noch nie ein Tool zur Montage der Dichtung vermisst,
> geht mit etwas Geschick auch anders...


Das ist von Nabe zu Nabe verschieden... bei manchen gehts gut, bei anderen weniger. Ich bin an einer schon mal einige Minuten gesessen...! Mit dem Tool machts einfach kurz *knack* und sie ist drin, 1 Sek. 




StillPad schrieb:


> Es gibt ein komplett Service Set wo das mit bei ist.
> Dazu gehören die ganzen Adapter für die Lager usw.


Genau den hab ich mir mal günstig bei CRC geordert. Man arbeitet definitiv einfacher und besser damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> Das ist von Nabe zu Nabe verschieden... bei manchen gehts gut, bei anderen weniger. Ich bin an einer schon mal einige Minuten gesessen...! Mit dem Tool machts einfach kurz *knack* und sie ist drin, 1 Sek.
> ...



Hehe, erging mir genauso...
War eine gefühlte Ewigkeit drüber und dachte mir:
...das kann jetzt doch nicht wirklich sein, oder? Schon tausend Mal gemacht und nun klappts nich...

Dann nochmal alles zerlegt, die Dichtung wirklich exakt mittig zwischen Freilauf und Nabenkörper
fixiert und mit einem stumpfen Schraubenzieher ringsherum reingedrückt, dauerte ca. 20 sek. 

Wenn mans gut vorbereitet, braucht man kein Tool, dafür etwas Fingerspitzengefühl.
Wie mans macht, ist letztendlich egal. Kaufen würde ich mir jedoch kein Tool, wenn dann selbst aus
"Abfall" basteln.


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. Februar 2012)

Hmm, ich habe zwei von den Dingern und die Dichtung immer mit einem dicken Schraubendreher reingewürgt. Das man dafür spezielles Spezialwerkzeug bräuchte hätte ich nicht gedacht. 

Übrigens wurden beide Freiläufe mit zähem, weißen Fett gefüllt. Eine ist ruhiger geworden, die Andere knarrt weiter fröhlich vor sich hin...

Uups, da war einer schneller.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Februar 2012)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Wenn mans gut vorbereitet, braucht man kein Tool, dafür etwas Fingerspitzengefühl.
> Wie mans macht, ist letztendlich egal. Kaufen würde ich mir jedoch kein Tool


War wie geschrieben meim "Hub Tool Kit" dabei, einzeln hätt ichs auch nicht gekauft. Das Kit habe ich mir damals nach dem Bruch eines Achskörpers geholt, nachdem der freundliche Hope-Mitarbeiter mir zwar ne neue auf Kulanz zugeschickt hat, mir aber gesagt hat, ich solle die Teile NIE wieder ohne die Tools tauschen, da es bei den ganzen Lagersitzen etc. auf 1/10mm ankommt und die Achskörper i. d. R. genau dann brechen, wenn da was bnicht passt. Kann natürlich 100 Mal gutgehen und dann 1 Man nicht, mich hats eben erwischt. Bei den Evo Naben ist das Problem aber wohl behoben...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (28. Februar 2012)

Aber lass mich raten:
Es war eine 12x150mm Nabe in Verbindung mit Maxle Achse, welche evtl. in
der Mitte verjüngt war?
In dieser Kombination sind die Achsen von 2 Kollegen gebrochen...


----------



## veraono (28. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bei den Evo Naben ist das Problem aber wohl behoben...


 


pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Aber lass mich raten:
> Es war eine 12x150mm Nabe in Verbindung mit Maxle Achse, welche evtl. in
> der Mitte verjüngt war?
> In dieser Kombination sind die Achsen von 2 Kollegen gebrochen...


 
Die alte Pro 2 ist m.e. in Kombination mit einer 12mm Achse eine Fehlkonstruktion. Der Achskörper der alten Hope Pro2 Naben verjüngt sich genau nach der Lagerung des Nabenkörpers am Übergang zum Freilaufbereich (weil die Lager im Freilauf einen kleineren Innendurchmesser haben). Deshalb brechen die Achskörper da gerne bei der 12mm-Steckachsversion, durch den großen Steckachsdurchmesser wird die verbleibende Wandstärke des Achskörpers zu gering und zudem tritt genau an der Stelle der Verjüngung das maximale Biegemoment auf, da sich hier das rechte Hauptlager vom Nabenkörper abstützt. 
Bei QR und 10mm Thrubolt (der 135mm Naben) hab ich jedenfalls noch nie etwas von gebrochenen Achskörpern gehört. 
Die neue Pro 2Evo hat dagegen im Freilauf Lager mit dem gleichen Innendurchmesser wie die Hauptlager am Nabenkörper, daher verjüngt sich der Achskörper nicht und die "Soll-"Bruchstelle bei der Kombi mit 12mm Steckachsen ist ausgemerzt.


----------



## RedSKull (28. Februar 2012)

Ihr stellt euch alle an mit der Dichtung.  
Ah ja, hab drei Sätze Hope in Betrieb, das gibt Übung.
Nach ein paar Jahren intensiven Rollens, wenn sich die Kanten an Klinken und Ratsche eingeschliffen haben wird die Pro 2 deutlich leiser.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. März 2012)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Aber lass mich raten:
> Es war eine 12x150mm Nabe in Verbindung mit Maxle Achse, welche evtl. in
> der Mitte verjüngt war?
> In dieser Kombination sind die Achsen von 2 Kollegen gebrochen...


Nope, war eine 12x135 mit Nicolai Achse statt Maxle-Schrott, wobei bei meinem Torque hinten eh die normale Rearmaxle drin war, ohne die Hope-Killer-Verjüngung. Ist auch genau am Übergang zum Freilauf gebrochen, wie veraono geschrieben hat.




veraono schrieb:


> Der Achskörper der alten Hope Pro2 Naben verjüngt sich genau nach der Lagerung des Nabenkörpers am Übergang zum Freilaufbereich (weil die Lager im Freilauf einen kleineren Innendurchmesser haben). Deshalb brechen die Achskörper da gerne bei der 12mm-Steckachsversion, durch den großen Steckachsdurchmesser wird die verbleibende Wandstärke des Achskörpers zu gering und zudem tritt genau an der Stelle der Verjüngung das maximale Biegemoment auf, da sich hier das rechte Hauptlager vom Nabenkörper abstützt.


Merci für die Info!  Im Moment ist gerade ein Satz Evos auf dem Weg zu mir, aber ich habe noch 2 alte Sätze im Betrieb, da sollte ich mir wohl mal überlegen, statt einem Lagerwechsel direkt auf Evo umzubauen...
Braucht jemand einen Satz Lager Lager für eine alte Pro II Rear?  
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass der Bruch jetzt ne Weile her ist und ich seit dem ohne Probleme unterwegs bin. Passend zu der Info vom Hope-Mensch: vor dem Bruch von 10mm auf 12mm Steckachse ohne Hope-Tools umgebaut, beim Auswechseln der gebrochenen dann mit - vielleicht kommts bei der alten 12er Achse tatsächlich auf geringe Toleranzen an


----------



## StillPad (1. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Passend zu der Info vom Hope-Mensch: vor dem Bruch von 10mm auf 12mm Steckachse ohne Hope-Tools umgebaut, beim Auswechseln der gebrochenen dann mit - vielleicht kommts bei der alten 12er Achse tatsächlich auf geringe Toleranzen an



Sollte völlig egal sein ob mit oder ohne Tools.
Wichtig ist dass das Lager richtig sitzt.
Das kann dir mit oder ohne Tools passieren


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. März 2012)

StillPad schrieb:


> Sollte völlig egal sein ob mit oder ohne Tools.
> Wichtig ist dass das Lager richtig sitzt.
> Das kann dir mit oder ohne Tools passieren


Richtig, aber mit den Tools ist es leichter, keine Fehler zu machen


----------



## rsu (28. März 2012)

Nachdem ich den Beitrag hier durchgelesen habe konnte ich es nicht sein lassen und habe etwas an den Federn "rumgespielt". Irgendwie ging mir das Geknatter der Nabe langsam auf die Nerven. Habe die Spannung der Federn reduziert und die Nabe ist fast nicht mehr zu hören. Auf dem Trail sind eher die Reifen und das Kettenschlagen zu hören wie die Nabe. Habe nur minimal Fett in der Nabe, wäre mir sonst zu heikel dass die Sperrklinken sonst noch funktionieren bei der reduzierten Federspannung. Habe bereits zwei Bikerunden hinter mir und keine Funktionsprobleme. Muss aber zugeben, dass es das ein oder andere Mal etwas geknackt hat in der Nabe. Werde die Spannung wohl wieder etwas erhöhen zur Sicherheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (28. März 2012)

Ich gehöre zwar zu denen, die den sound mögen aber jetzt interessiert mich wie du die federn geschwächt hast... hast du etwa mit nem faden die windungen zusammengebunden?


----------



## StillPad (28. März 2012)

Das würde ich auch gerne wissen.

Ich dachte zuerste daran die Bleche ein wenig zu kürzen.

Auf jedenfall nervt mich die Nabe noch immer und man hört auch nicht wenn/wann die Scheibe schleift und so anstregend wie in moment das fahren ist muss das was schleifen.


----------



## veraono (28. März 2012)

Man kann mit zwei kleinen Zangen einfach die Vorspannung der Federplättchen reduzieren (sind ja keine Spiralfedern), so hab ich das jedenfalls mal gemacht. 
Aber wie schonmal geschrieben ist bei diesen Modifikationen in meinen Augen der Toleranz- Bereich recht eng zwischen lauter Nabe und Gefährdung der zuverlässigen Funktion.


----------



## 08-15 (28. März 2012)

apropos  "Hope-Tool": Ich habe heute meine Hope Pro 2 von 9mm auf X12 umgerüstet.
Werkzeug: Hammer und 15er und 22er Nuss aus dem Ratschenkasten als Tools um die Lager einzuschlagen.
Lief perfekt, weil die "Nüsse" perfekt auf die Lager gepasst haben. Vor dem Nachmachen bitte checken, ob das mit den eigenen Nüssen klappt. Jaja ich weiss was jetzt kommt


----------



## rsu (28. März 2012)

Wie veraono geschrieben hat. Teilweise reicht auch Fingergefühl statt Zange. Hab das für jede Feder separat gemacht und einzeln getestet ob die Sperrklinke (ohne Last) auch wieder einrastet. Ist aber wirklich eine Gratwanderung und muss man etwas austesten. Ob es sich langfristig bewährt weiss ich nicht.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (29. März 2012)

Was ein Blödsinn ,wenn ich lese was manche Leute anstellen ein Hope Nabe leise zubekommen.Hope wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben wenn sie die Nabe so konstruieren.Außerdem wär sich eine Hope Nabe zulegt, müßte eigendlich wissen wie laut sie ist oder wird.Aber macht weiter so bis der Freilauf knack macht,es gibt bestimmt dann leise Naben zu kaufen


----------



## veraono (29. März 2012)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Was ein Blödsinn ,wenn ich lese was manche Leute anstellen ein Hope Nabe leise zubekommen.Hope wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben wenn sie die Nabe so konstruieren.Außerdem wär sich eine Hope Nabe zulegt, müßte eigendlich wissen wie laut sie ist oder wird.Aber macht weiter so bis der Freilauf knack macht,es gibt bestimmt dann leise Naben zu kaufen


 
Also "wär" sich eine Hope Nabe kauft hat dafür eigentlich nur gute Gründe aber manch einen stört halt das Geräusch. Ich finds jetzt nicht so verwerflich das "optimieren" zu wollen. Wie schon geschrieben halten sich die Möglichkeiten in Grenzen aber deswegen sind nicht gleich alle die sich daran versuchen Idioten.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (30. März 2012)

veraono schrieb:


> Also "wär" sich eine Hope Nabe kauft hat dafür eigentlich nur gute Gründe aber manch einen stört halt das Geräusch. Ich finds jetzt nicht so verwerflich das "optimieren" zu wollen. Wie schon geschrieben halten sich die Möglichkeiten in Grenzen aber deswegen sind nicht gleich alle die sich daran versuchen Idioten.



Es ist auch nichts verwerfliches daran ,und ich hab auch nichts von Idioten gesagt.Es ist mir nur unbegreiflich überhaupt Hand an der Nabe anzulegen ,da sie nicht leise wird.Ich hatte vor kurzem zwei dieser Blattfeden defekt ,gebrochen und die anderen zwei ich tippe mal hatten  ihre härte verloren .Aber dann ist die Nabe absolut nicht mehr zuhören,es geht eine gewisse Zeit gut aber dann fängt der Freilauf an zu rutschen.
Gruss


----------



## veraono (30. März 2012)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> ...Es ist mir nur unbegreiflich überhaupt Hand an der Nabe anzulegen ,da sie nicht leise wird... ....Aber dann ist die Nabe absolut nicht mehr zuhören,es geht eine gewisse Zeit gut aber dann fängt der Freilauf an zu rutschen...


Es hat schon so manche Bastellösung aus dem Forum eine beliebte Kleinserien-Nachahmerschaft gefunden, insofern finde ich es sehr verständlich wenn jemand versucht die Dinge mittels Basteln zu verbessern die ihn stören. 
Allein, dass es in diesem Fall kaum möglich scheint ist eine wichtige Erkenntnis die es wert ist geteilt zu werden. Daher fand ich deinen Sarkasmus daneben (die Idio** waren zwischen den Zeilen ). 
Aber seis drum wir haben beide besseres zu tun und die Nabe ist mit etwas Fett versehen auch erträglich.
Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (30. März 2012)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Was ein Blödsinn ,wenn ich lese was manche Leute anstellen blablabla



Wenn du wirklich gelesen hättest, dann wüsstest du selbst wie sinnfrei dein "Beitrag" ist. Dergleichen blubbblubb gab es in diesen Thread zur Genüge.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (30. März 2012)

Hey Leute,
es macht die Nabe auch nicht leiser, wenn man sich gegenseitig anfährt oder mit
Augenroll Smileys um sich wirft! 

Ich persönlich hätte die Nabe auch gern einen Tick leiser,
bin wiederum aber auch der gleichen Meinung, wie Herr Wurzelhopser...

Gab schon einiges an Tipps hier, aber noch keiner hat mir wirklich zugesagt
bzw. waren die bisherigen eher "fragwürdig" in meinen Augen, also bleibe ich erstmal laut...

Evtl. verfasse ich die Tage mal eine Mail an Hope direkt. Mal sehen, was die so dazu sagen...


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (31. März 2012)

Was macht eigentlich genau das laute Geräusch?
Das "Ausfedern" der Sperklinke oder wenn die Klinke auf den "Zahn" trifft/von der Rasterung reingedrückt wird?


----------



## Billybob (31. März 2012)

wenn die klinke vom einem zahn auf den nächsten fällt... der aufschlag.


----------



## StillPad (31. März 2012)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Evtl. verfasse ich die Tage mal eine Mail an Hope direkt. Mal sehen, was die so dazu sagen...



Das der Klang Bauart bedingt ist und nicht geändert werden kann.
Alles schon durch


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (31. März 2012)

Billybob schrieb:


> wenn die klinke vom einem zahn auf den nächsten fällt... der aufschlag.


Dann könnte man ja da auf die Schräge irgendwas zum Dämpfen drauf machen.
Vllt ne Schicht Kleber oder so.
Aber das schleift sich wohl bald wieder runter.
Naja länger als ne Fettpackung sollte es hoffentlich halten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (31. März 2012)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Dann könnte man ja da auf die Schräge irgendwas zum Dämpfen drauf machen.
> Vllt ne Schicht Kleber oder so.
> Aber das schleift sich wohl bald wieder runter.
> Naja länger als ne Fettpackung sollte es hoffentlich halten...


 
Das würd ich nun nicht empfehlen. 
Was auch immer du da drauf machen willst wird sicher nicht dauerhaft halten und schlussendlich die Funktion der Nabe, wenn sich der Abrieb im Freilauf frei verteilt nicht verbessern .
Fett hat dahingehend keine Nachteile, wenn auch nur mäßig effektiv was die Geräuschentwicklung angeht aber bis dato m.E. noch immer die einzig sinnvolle Option die Nabe etwas zu besänftigen.


----------



## Billybob (1. April 2012)

Die konstrukteusen haben die überdeckung des zahns mit der klinke sicherlich auch nicht erwürfelt...
Wenn du jetzt was draufklebst, selbst wenns nur ein zehntel ist, ist der einfluss eher negativ auf die funktion...


----------



## eddy 1 (1. April 2012)

schuß red rum und die nabe ist erträglich


----------



## rsu (3. April 2012)

Also meine Nabe ist immer noch flüsterleise und habe ich jetzt schon einige Male über einen relativ technischen Trail gejagt wo man immer wieder kurz hart antreten muss und teilweise auch mal in Trialmanier hüpft/antritt, alles bestens  Kein Durchrutschen (ist eh noch nie passiert) oder Knacken die letzten Male.

Jetzt nervt mich aber auf einmal das Kettenschlagen


----------



## RedSKull (4. April 2012)

Wenn ihr Zeit habt euch am Knattern der Nabe zu stören, fahrt ihr zu langsam.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (4. April 2012)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Zeit habt euch am Knattern der Nabe zu stören, fahrt ihr zu langsam.



Wenn du Zeit hast im Forum destruktive Posts zu schreiben, fährst du garnicht


----------



## janni88 (5. April 2012)

Salve,

ich hab mir vor einem Monat einen LRS mit Hope Pro Evo Naben gegönnt und diesen dann auch gleich mit dem dazugehörigen X12-Kit umgerüstet.
Alles lief problemlos, Achse und Kappen wechseln, abschmieren fertig.
Über den freien Freilaufkörper hab ich mich gewundert aber das funktioniert so. Der Freilauf drehte etwas zäh (unsporalischen mitdrehen, wippen und beim rückwärtsdrehen der Kurbel konnte es 1/4 dauern bis der Freilauf arbeitete) was ich aber auf die extra Portion Fett geschoben habe und sich mit der Zeit sicher einläuft.

Heute nochmal alles von einander getrennt.

1. Der Dichtring auf dem Freilauf sitzt nicht stram in der Nut. Man kann ihn verschieben so 3mm. Normal?
2. Im Freilauf sind zwei äussere Lager, dann zwei Spacer und noch ein drittes Lager. Wie leicht lassen sich die Lager im Freilauf wenn man sie zusammendrückt drehen? Merkt man eine kleines mechanisches knuppeln in hoher Frequenz?

Ich glaube eines der Lager im Freilauf ist defekt das Lager in der Nabe und das auf der Achse drehen sich unauffällig. Kommt daher der leichte Rückschlag vom Freilauf?


----------



## dantonu (5. April 2012)

Moin,

kurz OT .. Ich kann leider meine Hope Naben nicht identifizieren, da ich sie im LRS dabei hatte... da steht nur HOPE 01-04-8L auf dem HR drauf und aufm VR 02-04-8L Jemand ne ahnung was das fuer Modelle sind?

Oder gibts es einen Weg das herauszufinden ?

Danke


----------



## StillPad (5. April 2012)

Mach nen Foto


----------



## dantonu (6. April 2012)

Moin hier die Fotos

Leider nur mit Handy geschossen hoffe ihr erkennt was 







von denen krieg ichs einfach nicht hin die Image URL zu kopieren -.-

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1095887

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1095884

hier kann ich leider die URL die kopieren komisch :S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## likelago (8. April 2012)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Was ein Blödsinn ,wenn ich lese was manche Leute anstellen ein Hope Nabe leise zubekommen.Hope wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben wenn sie die Nabe so konstruieren.Außerdem wär sich eine Hope Nabe zulegt, müßte eigendlich wissen wie laut sie ist oder wird.Aber macht weiter so bis der Freilauf knack macht,es gibt bestimmt dann leise Naben zu kaufen



Da hast Du vollkommen recht, Hope Naben müssen einen Super Sound machen. Wer das nicht mag kann ja Wischi Waschi naben kaufen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. April 2012)

dantonu schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kurz OT .. Ich kann leider meine Hope Naben nicht identifizieren, da ich sie im LRS dabei hatte... da steht nur HOPE 01-04-8L auf dem HR drauf und aufm VR 02-04-8L Jemand ne ahnung was das fuer Modelle sind?
> 
> ...



Hast du schon hopetech durchsucht? Vielleicht auch einfach dort anfragen.


----------



## RedSKull (9. April 2012)

Hope Bulb würde ich sagen, also der Pro 2 Vorgänger.
Die noch ältere XC schaut anders aus, die Pro 2 auch, bleibt nicht viel.


----------



## Runterfahrer (9. April 2012)

Ist ganz sicher ein Bulb.


----------



## StillPad (9. April 2012)

Die Bulb hatte doch 4 oder 5 Loch Bremscheibenaufnahme
Auf den Foto ist ne 6 Loch

Könnte ne Pro2 sein die wurden doch verstärkt am Nabenkörper bevor die Evo kamm.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. April 2012)

Bulb gabs auch mit 6 Löchern...


----------



## Runterfahrer (10. April 2012)

Genau, der Nabenkörper der Pro II (evo) ist der Seite mit Freilauf anders konstruiert. Einfach mal googlen.


----------



## dantonu (10. April 2012)

Exakt es handelt sich tatsächlich um derdiedas Bulb!

Auf der Hopetech Seite ist zu lesen, dass derdiedas Bulb durch das Kürzel BL für "Bulb" unter dem Hope Logo zu erkennen ist. Nur leider dachte ich, dass das ein 8L ist ;p

Also großen Dank an die Hope Gemeinde


----------



## soil (10. September 2012)

Nochmal was zum Thema:
Ursache der Lautstärke sind doch die kräftigen Blattfedern, die die Sperrklinken in die Zacken schnalzen lassen. Also müssen sie schwächer sein, wenn man es leiser haben will. Meine Idee ist, diese Federn zu bearbeiten. Man kann natürlich die Feder verbiegen, um die Vorspannung zu mindern. Aber man kann auch die Federrate ändern, indem man sie schmaler feilt oder flext. Vielleicht reicht ein oder 2 Millimeter Breite am geraden Teil der Feder. Es sollte auf beiden Seiten gleich viel weggenommen werden, damit die Feder mittig drückt und sich die Sperrklinke nicht verkeilt. Der gebogene Teil der Feder sollte seine Breite behalten, damit die Passung bleibt. Anschließend oder am besten noch vorher mit dem Dremel einen feinen Übergang schleifen. Anstatt nun sehr zähes Fett zu benutzen, was ja, wie bereits festgestellt wurde, nicht lange wirkt, sollte sehr feines Öl verwendet werden, das bei Kälte nicht sehr viskös wird und nicht ausharzt. Ich denke an Maschinenöl oder Gabelöl, dann sollte es auch kein Problem mit durchratschenden Sperrklinken geben.
Kann das mal einer probieren, bevor ich meinen Laufradsatz bestelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (11. September 2012)

Ich glaube es wurde hier schon mit nachbiegen der Federn versucht. Vielleicht findest du ja die Grenze zwischen zu laut und durchrutschendem Antrieb...
Für dünnes Öl fehlt die Dichtung.


----------



## todtsteltzer (11. September 2012)

soil schrieb:


> Nochmal was zum Thema:
> Ursache der Lautstärke sind doch die kräftigen Blattfedern, die die Sperrklinken in die Zacken schnalzen lassen. Al... mit durchratschenden Sperrklinken geben.
> Kann das mal einer probieren, bevor ich meinen Laufradsatz bestelle?



Nur zum Verständnis, du möchtest das jemand von uns an seiner Nabe rumfeilt, -schleift usf., um eine Theorie deinerseits zu überprüfen? Wenn es funktioniert kaufst du dir eine eigene Nabe, andernfalls nicht und das Testopfer hat eine kaputte Nabe? 

Netter Versuch 

Was mich an den Geräuschminderungsvorschlägen immer stört, warum nicht eine andere Nabe kaufen? Es ist doch eigentlich bekannt wie laut eine Hope ist. Unter anderem ist dies ja neben Umrüstbarkeit, Qualität etc. ein Kaufkriterium bei den meisten. Ich mag das Geräusch, da muss ich mich im Dunkeln nicht so Allein fühlen und hoffe die bösen Wildtiere zu vertreiben


----------



## soil (11. September 2012)

Na, wenn Du laute Naben magst, dann darfst Du diesen Thread auch fernbleiben und Deinen doofen Beitrag löschen.
Es soll keiner an den Naben rumfeilen sondern an den Sperrklinkenfedern (kosten ein paar Cent). Vielleicht mag ja jemand Hope Naben UND möchte leise fahren. Wie  gesagt - bitte das überflüssige Zeug einfach löschen.

Auf das Nachbiegen wurde jetzt auch schon genug eingegangen. Mein Vorschlag ist etwas Neues. Sollte ich feststellen, dass mir die Naben zu laut sind, wenn ich sie gekauft habe, dann werde ich das auch bei meinen versuchen.


----------



## todtsteltzer (11. September 2012)

Es ist nicht überflüssig. Beantworte mir doch bitte die Frage, warum jemand an seinen Sperrklinken herumfeilen soll, um den Fragenden als Versuchskaninchen zu dienen? Der Rest ist nur meine Meinung,  wenn es Dir nicht passt => melden drücken.


----------



## soil (11. September 2012)

Jemand hat dieses Thema eröffnet, das Dich offenbar nicht interessiert. Ich habe mir erlaubt, einen Hinweis zu geben, weil ich selber leise Naben haben will. Wenn jemand an seinen Sperrklinken rumfeilen will, dann macht er das bestimmt nicht, weil ich es ihm befehle, sondern weil es ihm einleuchtet, dass es die Lösung für sein eigenes Problem sein könnte. Ich will auch nicht sehen, ob die Dinger kaputt gehen, sondern ob es funktioniert. So, und jetzt darfst Du dieses Thema endlich verlassen, wenn Du das alles sowieso nicht wissen willst und denkst, dass hier nur schadenfrohe Schmarotzer rumhängen. Und ja: der Kommentar bleibt überflüssig.


----------



## veraono (12. September 2012)

Hab hier schonmal was zum Biegen geschrieben, ist wie gesagt ein sehr schmaler Grat und ich kanns nicht ernsthaft empfehlen. 
Könnte zwar schon funktionieren mit der Schleiferei an den Klinkenfedern da die Methode u.U. etwas genauer zu steuern ist als die Biegerei aber ich hätte nun auch keine Lust es auszuprobieren . 

Dass aber immer mal jemand ausgerechnet hier im Fred den super Sound der Nabe verkündet ist auch jedesmal wieder unterhaltsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## todtsteltzer (12. September 2012)

Woanders würden sich auch niemand drüber aufregen  


Ich hasse meine Hope Nabe wegen der Lautstärke -.- <== besser?


----------



## soil (12. September 2012)

todtsteltzer schrieb:


> Woanders würden sich auch niemand drüber aufregen
> 
> 
> Ich hasse meine Hope Nabe wegen der Lautstärke -.- <== besser?



So ist brav. Und jetzt weißt Du ja auch, was Du zu tun hast


----------



## todtsteltzer (13. September 2012)

Ja, ich kaufe mir eine leisere Nabe. Vorschlaege? Eine leise gefeilte Hope Evo II? 

Habe heute vormittag mal verglichen mit ner Tune, ist wirklich brachial der Unterschied zur Hope. Hatte ich noch nie so direkt wahrgenommen.


----------



## saturno (13. September 2012)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wurde hier schon mit nachbiegen der Federn versucht. Vielleicht findest du ja die Grenze zwischen zu laut und durchrutschendem Antrieb...
> Für dünnes Öl fehlt die Dichtung.



fett rein und ruh is


----------



## soil (13. September 2012)

saturno schrieb:


> fett rein und ruh is



Wenn Du den Fred durchgelesen hättest, dann wüsstest Du, dass das etwa 20km hält.


----------



## Waldschleicher (14. September 2012)

soil schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Fred durchgelesen hättest, dann wüsstest Du, dass das etwa 20km hält.



Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Ich hatte 2 Hope LRS und die eine Nabe war, trotz gleicher Behandlung mit Fett, immer etwas lauter. Leiser werden sie dadurch auf jeden Fall, mehr oder weniger anhaltend. Man gewöhnt sich daran.


> Jemand hat dieses Thema eröffnet


Das war ich.


----------



## Bombenkrator (14. September 2012)

ich habe gestern eine email an hope geschrieben und gefragt wie man sie leiser bekommt.
man sagte mir es gäbe dort etwas weichere federn zum bestellen.

ob es was bringt weiß ich jetzt natürlich nicht.

bestellnummer ist HUB514


----------



## veraono (14. September 2012)

Interessant, das letzte mal als ein User Hope kontaktierte habe Hope geantwortet, der Sound sei konstruktionsbedingt (was sicher richtig ist) und es gebe keine Möglichkeit die Lautstärke zu beeinflussen. 

Wenns tatsächlich stimmt und die Nabe damit weiter zuverlässig funktioniert wäre es auf jeden Fall ein Zugewinn und Hope hätte sich Gedanken über eine Käufergruppe gemacht die sich bislang am Sound störte.


----------



## echtorg (15. September 2012)

HUB514 Pro 2 Freilaufkörper Stahl Trial/SS Shimano 6 Gang

glaub nicht das hope dir das geraten hatt


----------



## veraono (15. September 2012)

Da ist allerdings etwas Wahres dran. http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG284


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echtorg (15. September 2012)

Jeder kennt die naben Und auch wie laut die ist 
Warum kauft ihr dann eine ? 
Nicht ganz verstehe

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## veraono (15. September 2012)

Weil es keine mir bekannte Nabe zu einem ähnlichen Preis gibt, die Haltbarkeit, Gewicht und Anpassungsmöglichkeiten so gut unter einen Hut bringt wie die Hope. 
Hab mich mit dem Sound abgefunden, angenehm finde ich ihn aber deshalb nicht und wenn es eine gute Möglichkeit gäbe sie leiser zu bekommen würde ich es sicher tun. 

Immer diese...






http://www.planet-wissen.de/kultur_medien/architektur/muehlen/img/tempx_muehlen4_01_g.jpg


----------



## Waldschleicher (15. September 2012)

Dito!
Ich denke auch das alles zum Thema gesagt wurde und der Thread, nun immerhin 5Jahre alt, geschlossen werden kann.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (15. September 2012)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Dito!
> Ich denke auch das alles zum Thema gesagt wurde und der Thread, nun immerhin 5Jahre alt, geschlossen werden kann.


Richtig


----------



## energy-drink (16. September 2012)

veraono schrieb:


> Da ist allerdings etwas Wahres dran. http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG284



Unter dem link steht nix von 6 fach. 

HUB514                                     Pro 2 Steel Rotor Body Trial/SS


----------



## veraono (16. September 2012)

Es ging auch nur darum, dass die besagte Artikelnummer nicht die Bezeichnung für vermeindlich weichere Klinkenfedern sind, wie an anderer Stelle behauptet.
Außerdem sagte ich ja auch nur "etwas Wahres dran"


----------



## Bombenkrator (16. September 2012)

mir wurde die artikelnummer so geschrieben. überprüft habe ich sie ja bis vor kurzem nicht.


----------



## eddy 1 (16. September 2012)

Vieicht sind die federn der trial Version etwas schwächer ?


----------



## veraono (16. September 2012)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Übrigens klingt die Pro 2 Trial mit versetzten Klinken und dadurch doppelt so vielen Rastpunkten erst so richtig krank, bestimmt nicht leiser nur die Frequenz doppelt so hoch.


 
....

Wir drehen uns weiter im Kreis aber ich pack meine jetzt mal in Watte, das wäre ein neuer Ansatz, darf dann nur nicht mehr nass werden .

@_Bombenkrator_ was hat dir Hope denn im genauen geschrieben, hak doch noch mal nach, die Information ist ja offensichtlich nicht ganz schlüssig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (17. September 2012)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> ich habe gestern eine email an hope geschrieben und gefragt wie man sie leiser bekommt.
> man sagte mir es gäbe dort etwas weichere federn zum bestellen.


Na das wäre doch mal ein sinnvoller Ansatz.




veraono schrieb:


> Wenns tatsächlich stimmt und die Nabe damit weiter zuverlässig funktioniert wäre es auf jeden Fall ein Zugewinn und Hope hätte sich Gedanken über eine Käufergruppe gemacht die sich bislang am Sound störte.


Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass das funktioniert. Meine "Flüster-Hope" hat auch schwächere Federn (war ab Werk so), ist kaum lauter als eine XT und hält nun schon seit 4 Jahren ohne nennenswerte Pflege.




eddy 1 schrieb:


> Vieicht sind die federn der trial Version etwas schwächer ?


Wage ich zu bezweifeln, die ist nämlich genau so laut wie die normale...


----------



## Bombenkrator (17. September 2012)

so ich habe eine neue antwort bekommen,
es ist die bestellnummer HUB515   "pawl springs"
der mitarbeiter hat mir auch geschrieben das er sich vertippt hat.


----------



## veraono (17. September 2012)

Danke nochmal für dein Engagement aber ich glaube ehrlich gesagt trotzdem nicht, dass das wirklich "leisere" Federn sein sollen. Laut Hope Homepage sind das einfach die Standart-Ersatz-Klinkenfedern der Pro2 und Pro2Evo: http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG281

Andere Klinkenfedern gibt es übrigends im gesamten Sortiment, auch der älteren Naben, nicht (abgesehen von den Bulb-Naben-Federn die aber nicht passen, da andere Klinken und andere Aufnahme). 
http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG124


----------



## soil (17. September 2012)

echtorg schrieb:


> Jeder kennt die naben Und auch wie laut die ist
> Warum kauft ihr dann eine ?
> Nicht ganz verstehe
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2



Das große Rätsel ist eher, warum diese dumme Frage in genau diesem Fred immer wieder gestellt wird.


----------



## veraono (17. September 2012)

Du machst es nicht besser wenn du ihn noch zitierst, nachdem die überflüssige Diskussion gerade wieder etwas abgeebbt ist. Sie ist überflüssig und hat keinen rationalen Ausweg, dementsprechend könnt ihr euch jetzt gerne wieder 10 Post bespaßen bis der Fred wieder in den Winterschlaf eintritt.


----------



## veraono (17. September 2012)

Nicht vergessen es sind:  




http://www.planet-wissen.de/kultur_medien/architektur/muehlen/img/tempx_muehlen4_01_g.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soil (17. September 2012)

veraono schrieb:


> Du machst es nicht besser wenn du ihn noch zitierst, nachdem die überflüssige Diskussion gerade wieder etwas abgeebbt ist. Sie ist überflüssig und hat keinen rationalen Ausweg, dementsprechend könnt ihr euch jetzt gerne wieder 10 Post bespaßen bis der Fred wieder in den Winterschlaf eintritt.



hast Recht. 
Anderen Lösungsvorschlag:
Die Feder wird durch Verbiegen ganz entspannt und dient nur noch als Kraftüberträger. Darunter wird eine kleine, schwache Druckfeder platziert. Diese benötigt eine kleine Bohrung im Freilaufkörper, die sie in der Position hält.


----------



## soil (17. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Meine "Flüster-Hope" hat auch schwächere Federn (war ab Werk so),



woher weißt Du das?


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. September 2012)

soil schrieb:


> woher weißt Du das?


Weil ich insgesamt 3 Hope HR Naben habe und sie verglichen habe. Die Flüster-Nabe drückt die Klinken deutlich schwächer nach oben und ich würde auch sagen nicht ganz so weit. Funktionelle Nachteile gibts bisher keine, die Nabe läuft so seit 4 Jahren. Wenn ich den Freilauf mal wieder offen habe, vergleiche ich die Federn mal mit denen einer anderen Nabe...


----------



## soil (24. September 2012)

Heute habe ich Nachricht von Hope bekommen:

"Hi, all the springs that leave us now are slightly narrower and weaker which makes them quieter and have less friction. You can get them through any of the dealers on the locator on our site."

Ich hatte natürlich Recht. Aber alle anderen: fahrt ruhig weiter eure lauten Proletennaben. Mein fünfjähriger Sohn freut sich ja auch, wenn die Plastikdeckel an seinem Hinterrad Motorengeräusche imitieren ...  

edit: locker bleiben. hört sich schon cool an. Aber auf Dauer nervt es mich.


----------



## todtsteltzer (24. September 2012)

Kannst du mir ein Bildchen von dir mit Heiligenschein schicken?


----------



## veraono (24. September 2012)

soil schrieb:


> "Hi, all the springs that leave us now are slightly narrower and weaker which makes them quieter and have less friction. You can get them through any of the dealers on the locator on our site."


 Danke jedenfalls fürs nachhaken, die Investition wäre zumindest mal einen Versuch wert, auch wenn ich noch nicht so recht glauben mag, dass _das_ die große Revolution wird 



todtsteltzer schrieb:


> Kannst du mir ein Bildchen von dir mit Heiligenschein schicken?


Pffft, dir muss ja ganz schön langweilig sein


----------



## soil (24. September 2012)

veraono schrieb:


> Danke jedenfalls fürs nachhaken, die Investition wäre zumindest mal einen Versuch wert, auch wenn ich noch nicht so recht glauben mag, dass _das_ die große Revolution wird :



Zumindest hatten die den gleichen Gedanken wie ich. Wenn man es NOCH leiser haben will, dann kann man die ja auch noch bearbeiten.

@ Todtdingsbums: ätzende, reptitive Kommentare für später sparen. Wenn Du mal irgendwann was zu sagen hast.


----------



## echtorg (24. September 2012)

wie war da nochmals die bestellnummer? versuch macht klug


----------



## todtsteltzer (24. September 2012)

soil schrieb:


> ...
> @ Todtdingsbums: ätzende, reptitive Kommentare für später sparen. Wenn Du mal irgendwann was zu sagen hast.



 nicht anbeten ich Ihn darf?


----------



## veraono (24. September 2012)

soil schrieb:


> Zumindest hatten die den gleichen Gedanken wie ich. Wenn man es NOCH leiser haben will, dann kann man die ja auch noch bearbeiten.


 Erstmal checken, dann über nachbearbeiten nachdenken, wie gesagt so wahnsinnig viel Spielraum konnte jedenfalls ich bei meinen "Standart" Klinkenfedern schon nicht herausarbeiten 


todtsteltzer schrieb:


> nicht anbeten ich Ihn darf?


 
 Gollum Gollum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (24. September 2012)

Dickeres Fett könnte eventuell den Sound Dämpfen


----------



## soil (24. September 2012)

Carcass schrieb:


> Dickeres Fett könnte eventuell den Sound Dämpfen



jein


----------



## echtorg (24. September 2012)

wie war die hub nummer nochmals von den neuen weicheren federn?


----------



## todtsteltzer (24. September 2012)

veraono schrieb:


> Gollum Gollum



Aha, verstehe, er ist dein Schatz.


----------



## veraono (24. September 2012)

echtorg schrieb:


> wie war die hub nummer nochmals von den neuen weicheren federn?





veraono schrieb:


> http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG281
> Andere Klinkenfedern gibt es übrigends im gesamten Sortiment, auch der älteren Naben, nicht ...


 


todtsteltzer schrieb:


> Aha, verstehe, er ist dein Schatz.


Du bringst da was durcheinander


----------



## Snap4x (24. September 2012)

Sag ma, hab ma irgendwo gelesen:
doppelt soviele Federn = lauter?


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. September 2012)

Carcass schrieb:


> Dickeres Fett könnte eventuell den Sound Dämpfen









 Ist ja nicht so, dass das hier in diesem Topic schon ca. 80 Leute geschrieben hätten und meinten, es sei der Weißheit letzter Schuss 




Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Sag ma, hab ma irgendwo gelesen:
> doppelt soviele Federn = lauter?


Ja, das ist richtig. Allerdings erhöht sich dadurch der Widerstand in Freilaufrichtung nicht unerheblich -> es kann u. U. sein, dass die Nabe die Kette schiebt...


----------



## Bombenkrator (27. September 2012)

hat mal einer gefragt was der spass kostet mit den federn?


----------



## Snap4x (27. September 2012)

Habe jetzt 2 Federn mehr drin.
Lauter isset.
Nur dreht sich das Rad auch schwerer. Wenn Rad hÃ¤ngt, kein wirklichen freilauf, sondern dreht sich die Kassette mit.
Bei Zwei! Fahren muss ich noch damit, um zu schauen wie laut wirklich und ob man das bemerkt.

4â¬ fÃ¼r vier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (28. September 2012)

rsu schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den Beitrag hier durchgelesen habe konnte ich es nicht sein lassen und habe etwas an den Federn "rumgespielt". Irgendwie ging mir das Geknatter der Nabe langsam auf die Nerven. Habe die Spannung der Federn reduziert und die Nabe ist fast nicht mehr zu hören. Auf dem Trail sind eher die Reifen und das Kettenschlagen zu hören wie die Nabe. Habe nur minimal Fett in der Nabe, wäre mir sonst zu heikel dass die Sperrklinken sonst noch funktionieren bei der reduzierten Federspannung. Habe bereits zwei Bikerunden hinter mir und keine Funktionsprobleme. Muss aber zugeben, dass es das ein oder andere Mal etwas geknackt hat in der Nabe. Werde die Spannung wohl wieder etwas erhöhen zur Sicherheit.



Funktioniert übrigens immer noch und ist schön leise. Einfach Federn mit etwas Gefühl "verbiegen"


----------



## Runterfahrer (28. September 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Habe jetzt 2 Federn mehr drin.
> Lauter isset.
> Nur dreht sich das Rad auch schwerer. Wenn Rad hängt, kein wirklichen freilauf, sondern dreht sich die Kassette mit.
> Bei Zwei! Fahren muss ich noch damit, um zu schauen wie laut wirklich und ob man das bemerkt.
> ...



Das ist ja wohl Bastelei dümmster Sorte. 
Wer sich eine Hope Nabe kauft weiß normalerweise was er kauft und wie laut es ist. 
Mit irgendwelchen selbstbau Dingern versuchen den Freilauf leiser zu bekommen ist NICHT möglich. Alle Maßnahmen führen zu einer verminderten Fuktion.
Besser DT Naben oder Shimano nehmen.


----------



## Snap4x (28. September 2012)

Wieso dümmste? Und leise wollt ich sie ja nicht haben.
Wenn ich leise haben will, fahre ich ne XT Nabe (Geräuschlos)!
Und ma ausprobieren. Noch war das nur am Ständer. Gerollt ist es keinen cm.
Wenn es nicht funktioniert oder zu schwer oder kaputt klingt, sofort raus damit. Ist ja jetzt auch kein akt.
Die Nachkauffedern sind übrigends schmaler als die original in meiner EVO.


----------



## RedSKull (30. September 2012)

Einfach fahren, nach ein paar Jahren werden die schon leiser. 

Wenn ich die Hope nicht hätte müsste ich doch tatsächlich eine Klingel an mein Enduroradl bauen.


----------



## jammerlappen (4. Oktober 2012)

Mich nervt der Freilauf an sich jetzt gar nicht sooo sehr. Was mir eher auf den Zünder geht ist, dass es "scheppert" wenn der Freilauf wieder greift. Sprich wenn die Kassette nach erfolgter Beschleunigung im Leerweg mit den Sperrklinken am Nabenkörper anschlägt. Das passiert gefühlt bei jeder zweiten Wurzel auf entsprechenden Trails.
Vom Sound her ist es ein sattes "Klong". Habt ihr das auch?


----------



## othu (4. Oktober 2012)

Nein, meine Kassette hat aber auch keine Sperrklinken... deine vermutlich auch nicht.
Ev. ist dein Freilaufkörper hin, bzw. die Kassette hat sich in die Verzahnung desselben gefressen und bewegt sich jetzt auf diesem?!
Dann hilft nur neuer Frilauf und in Zukunft entweder den schwereren Stahlfreilaufkörper nehmen, oder Kassette mit Spider (bei Shimano ab XT).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt: Es scheppert halt einfach extrem, wenn der Freilauf wieder greift, die Nabe ist heile und es ist ne XT-Kassette mit Spider.


----------



## michael.schanki (4. Oktober 2012)

Selbes "Problem" hab ich auch, waer cool, wenn`s da Abhilfe gaebe!

Gruessle


----------



## Waldschleicher (4. Oktober 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt: Es scheppert halt einfach extrem, wenn der Freilauf wieder greift, die Nabe ist heile und es ist ne XT-Kassette mit Spider.



Du meinst das anschlagen der Klinken im Freilaufgehäuse? Naja, die greifen dafür aber auch absolut zuverlässig. Mit der XT bin ich hin und wieder ins Leere getreten. Aua...  
DAnn lieber das satte klonk der Hope!


----------



## michael.schanki (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich nehm zumindest an, dass das Scheppern davon kommt. Is halt schon "extrem" im Vergleich zu anderen Naben. Hab meinen Freilauf mal mit Fett gefuellt. Jetzt ist zwar das scheppern deutlich besser, aber der Sound ist eben auch fast weg :-(
Werd mal noch mit doppelter Anzahl Federn und dafuer wieder weniger Fett testen. Vielleicht bringt das auch was!

Gruessle


----------



## Runterfahrer (5. Oktober 2012)

Die Lautstärke der Nabe hat auch direkt etwas mit der Felge und dem Rahmen zu tun. 
Die Hope Naben in versch. Felgen und Rahmen verbaut ergeben immer unterschiedliche Lautstärken usw.


----------



## Russell (19. Oktober 2012)

hallo zusammen, hab da mal eine frage...

undzwar wollte ich mir demnächst einen neuen lrs kaufen. zurzeit fahre ich den wh-m785 von shimano, die xt nabe hat dort einen stahlfreilauf. verbaut habe ich die cs-m771 kassette. 

wie sieht das mit dem freilauf aus, der ist ja hier bei der hope aus alu. würde sich die kassette s.o. reinfressen ?

wie sind eure erfahrungen ?

danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## MirkoR (19. Oktober 2012)

Bei der XT 10-fach Dyna-Sys-Kassette sind die sechs großen Ritzel auf zwei Spidern montiert 3+3 und haben deshalb eine große Auflagefläche sollte keine Probleme bereiten.... 

lg mirko


----------



## Russell (20. Oktober 2012)

super vielen dank !


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (21. Oktober 2012)

Naja bei meiner alten Hope hat sich das kleine 11er Ritzel scho gut einen Millimeter reingefressen (wenn nicht gar noch mehr) - is also ein ganzes Stück zu den anderen verdreht - merkt man beim schalten aber trotzdem nicht 

Wenns von Shimano ne leichte/günstige Nabe mit Alu-Freilauf gäb hätt ich mir die aber lieber geholt als die laute Hope.
Der Titan-Freilauf an der XTR is ja doll - aber halt viel zu teuer


----------



## Russell (21. Oktober 2012)

lol, und ich find den hope sound toll ! 

vielleicht werd ich mir den stahlfreilauf drannmachen lassen...muss mir das dann mal ausrechnen lassen was der lrs wiegen wird..

aber hat ja noch was zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeppoG (1. November 2012)

soil schrieb:


> Heute habe ich Nachricht von Hope bekommen:
> 
> "Hi, all the springs that leave us now are slightly narrower and weaker which makes them quieter and have less friction. You can get them through any of the dealers on the locator on our site."


Noch als Ergänzung, falls es jemanden interessiert: 

"Hi, all the hubs that leave us now have the newer pawl springs in. When ordering just check with them that the new springs are in it. They still make an audible noise but aren't as loud. Hope that helps."

Wie viel es tatsächlich nützt wär mal interessant zu erfahren...


----------



## echtorg (1. November 2012)

hatts schon wer eingebaut und versucht?

mfg


----------



## rsu (6. November 2012)

Schöne Nachricht für die die nicht selber Hand anlegen wollen.

Jaja, aber man kann eine Hope ja nicht leiser machen wenn man den "Fachleuten" hier vertraut...


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. November 2012)

Man könnte ja auch einfach mir vertrauen und mir glauben, dass ich schon seit 4 Jahren mit einer flüsterleisen Hope unterwegs bin  (ich hatte ja auch mal Audio-Files hochgeladen). Ich bin leider in der Zwischenzeit nie dazu gekommen, mal die leisen Federn zu vermessen bzw. mit lauteren zu vergleichen... ich hatte einfach keinen Bock, nur "zum Spaß" die Kassette runter zu holen  Aber die Tage bekommt das Laufrad ne neue Felge, da muss sie eh runter, dann schau ich mal nach. Wer weiß, wie das mit den neuen Federn klingt, ist manchen vielleicht immernoch zu laut...


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (11. November 2012)

Ich fände so ne flüsterleise Hope ja toll und glaub dir das scho - aber bei dir war die doch einfach scho so oder? (oder hast du an den Federn rumbgebogen?)
Also bringt mir das für meine laute Hope ja erstmal gar nix...

Das mit den Federn is dagegen sehr interessant.
Gibts die jetzt überhaupt scho einzeln? Oder sollen die jetzt nur in den neuen Naben drin sein?
Hab leider bei der Eurobike nicht dran gedacht mal an ner neuen Hope Nabe zu drehen...

Welcher Großhändler vertreibt denn eigentlich Hope in Deutschland?


----------



## Runterfahrer (11. November 2012)

Es gibt keinen Vertrieb in D. Hope hat Direktvertrieb aus UK. Das heißt deutsche Händler bestellen direkt bei Hope.


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. November 2012)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Ich fände so ne flüsterleise Hope ja toll und glaub dir das scho - aber bei dir war die doch einfach scho so oder? (oder hast du an den Federn rumbgebogen?)
> Also bringt mir das für meine laute Hope ja erstmal gar nix...


Richtig, aber vielleicht kann man anhand der Maße, sei es die Länge oder der Winkel, ableiten, wie man die "lauten Federn" bearbeiten müsste. Werde das betreffende Laufrad vermutlich am Dienstag zerlegen...


----------



## othu (12. November 2012)

Ich selbst habe 3 Hope HR Naben und hatte gestern das nagelneues Hinterrad mit Hope Nabe eines Kollegen in der Hand. Das hatte vermutlich schon die neuen Federn und war DEUTLICH leiser als meine! Immer noch weit entfernt von Shimano Naben und Co. aber geschätzt nur halb so lauf wie meine drei.


----------



## veraono (12. November 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe 3 Hope HR Naben und hatte gestern das nagelneues Hinterrad mit Hope Nabe eines Kollegen in der Hand. Das hatte vermutlich schon die neuen Federn und war DEUTLICH leiser als meine! Immer noch weit entfernt von Shimano Naben und Co. aber geschätzt nur halb so lauf wie meine drei.


 
Nur um andere Einflussfaktoren auszuschließen, sind deine alten Naben auch so gefettet wie die Werksneue? 
Meine wurde z.B. mit der Zeit deutlich lauter, bis ich wieder eine Packung Fett verpackt hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (13. November 2012)

Keine Ahnung, meine drei sind 3Jahre, 2 Jahre und 6Monate alt und ohne irgendwelche Wartung und Pflege, sprich, ich habe sie noch nicht geöffnet, aber alle gleich laut (sofern man das vom reinen Hören beurteilen kann).

Seine war/ist halt nagelneu und hatte 0km auf der Uhr, ebenfalls so ungeöffnet vom Speichenmann gekommen (Speer Laufradbau, genau so wie meine drei).


Zumindest die 6Monate alte hat bisher keine 500km auf dem Tacho und sollte noch relativ fettig sein.
Das ist aber auch kein wissenschaftlicher Test, ist mir nur aufgefallen und da musste ich an diesen Thread denken.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (13. November 2012)

Kannst du bei Gelegenheit mal n Vergleichsvideo bzw. ne Vergleichstonaufnahme von deinen und seiner Nabe machen? Wär interessant die beiden Lautstärken in einem Video mal zu hören


----------



## othu (13. November 2012)

Ne sorry, das ist mir ein bisschen zu viel Aufwand und mir persönlich das Thema viel zu unwichtig.


----------



## jammerlappen (13. November 2012)

...


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. November 2012)

@ jammerlappen: Frei nach deiner Signatur... wenn man nichts zu sagen hat, einfach mal Fresse halten! Othu hat immerhin etwas gepostet, was Informationsgehalt hatte - im Gegensatz zu dir. Ihm vorzuhalten, dass er keine Lust auf den Aufwand eines Vergleichsvideos hat, ist einfach nur asozial. Wenn man nicht mal die 4â¬ Ã¼brig hat, um einen neuen Satz Sperrklinken auszuprobieren, muss man halt mit der Leuten Nabe leben und sollte nicht rumheulen...


----------



## jammerlappen (14. November 2012)

Fakt ist, dass ich meinen Freilauf mit ner Fettpackung (nicht mal dickes Fett) leise bekommen habe. Da hier irgendjemand immerwieder schreibt, dass das nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß ist, hab ich es für mich behalten und fahre zufrieden und leise durch die Gegend und lasse Mitfahrer im Bedarfsfall klingeln...

Anscheinend habe ich gestern die Antwort von Othu in den falschen Hals bekommen, und sorry für meine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (14. November 2012)

@jammerlappen: Geschenkt, ich will aber dennoch kurz was dazu sagen:

Wir (mein Kollege von oben und ich) sind zwei berufstätige Familienväter die knappe 20km auseinander wohnen, der logistische Aufwand unsere 4 Laufräder auszubauen und in einer Garage zusammen zu bekommen und "mal eben" ein Vergleichsvideo zu machen, bedeutet für uns jeweils einen kompletten Abend, auf jeden Fall aber mehr Mannstunden, als einfach die neuen Federn zu bestellen und es selbst auszuprobieren.
Den Abend verbringen wir dann lieber zusammen auf dem Trail.

Ich wollte nur diejenigen hier im Thread, denen ihre Hope HR Nabe zu laut ist, ermuntern und ihnen Hoffnung gehen, dass es wirklich was bringt die paar Euro zu investieren.
Ich werde es nicht machen weil mir persönlich das Thema egal ist.*



Im Gegenteil: ich erwarte dass es hier in Bälde einen schwunghaften Handel mit alten Hope Sperrklinkenfedern gibt weil es einigen zu leise ist


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. November 2012)

Peace!  So ist das doch gleich angenehmer (für alle ).

Wie lange hält deine Fett-Packung denn schon? Meine Erfahrung ist auch, dass der Effekt sich spätestens nach Wochen wieder erledigt hat.
Ich gehörte ja anfangs auch zu denen, die die Nabe grenzwertig laut fanden... mittlerweile habe ich mich so dran gewöhnt, dass es fast komisch ist, dass die eine nicht knattert  Ich schmiere seitdem auch nur so viel wie nötig ist, da ist die Akustik nur für max. 2-3 mal fahren gedämpft.


@ othu: ich hab noch einen Satz alte Federn *hrhrhr*


----------



## jammerlappen (14. November 2012)

Meine Packung hält jetzt seit dem 4.10. alles ruhig und ich fahre mindestens 60km die Woche. Immer wenn ich denke, dass es wieder lauter geworden ist, werde ich eines besseren belehrt, wenn Frauchens Sun Charger freiläuft - quasi als Referenzrauschen. 
Ich hätte den Freilauf selber nicht leiser gemacht, aber es war extrem laut am Scheppern, wenn die Sperrklinken wieder gegriffen haben (scheint begünstigt zu sein durch die Kombi 301 & Hope). Das is jetzt komplett weg.

Was den Vergleich angeht, hätte ich einfach beim nächsten Treffen ein Viedo gemacht wo beide Räder nacheinander kurz freilaufen. Das brauch dann auch keine Laborbedingungen mit "Mannstunden"


----------



## echtorg (14. November 2012)

Haben die neuen federn jetzt auch eine andere Nummer ?
Sonst weiß man beim bestellen Ja nicht ob das neue oder noch altbestand ist 
Mfg 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## DannyCalifornia (14. November 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> [...]
> Was den Vergleich angeht, hätte ich einfach beim nächsten Treffen ein Viedo gemacht wo beide Räder nacheinander kurz freilaufen. Das brauch dann auch keine Laborbedingungen mit "Mannstunden"



So war das eigentlich von mir auch gemeint. Ich dachte der größte Zeitaufwand wäre dabei das Hochladen des Videos. Naja, vielleicht ergibt sich ja die Gelegenheit und wenn nicht, isses auch nich so wild  Sperrklinken bestellen ist bei mir nur leider nich so einfach, weil ich noch keine Hope Nabe habe und es sich darum dreht, ob ich überhaupt eine kaufe, weil ich eigentlich kein so extrem lautes Ding haben will  Aber dauert eh noch bissl, bis ich die neuen Laufräder bestelle, vielleicht isses mir bis dahin auch egal, who knows


----------



## veraono (14. November 2012)

echtorg schrieb:


> Haben die neuen federn jetzt auch eine andere Nummer ?
> Sonst weiß man beim bestellen Ja nicht ob das neue oder noch altbestand ist


 
Nö, gleiche Nummer wie die Alten 
... da die Federn aber wohl kaum beim Händler vor Ort vorrätig sein werden und der sie ja wiederum direkt von Hope aus UK bestellt und Hope wohl kaum einen Massenvorrat an alten Federn vorhalten wird, wenn die Produktion einmal umgestellt ist ...
dürfte man schon die neuen Federn erhalten, zudem wenns der Support wie hier zitiert, schon so verspricht.
Kannst ja noch ein paar Monate "Sicherheitsabstand" einhalten


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. November 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Meine Packung hält jetzt seit dem 4.10. alles ruhig und ich fahre mindestens 60km die Woche.


Das ist doch schon eine Weile. Dann hast du wohl einfach das richtige Fett in der richtigen Menge verwendet...?!


Ach übrigens... *das Geheimnis der Flüsterklinken ist gelöst!!* 

Ich hatte den Freilauf gerade offen und habe die Federn mit meinem Ersatz-Päckchen verglichen. Zuerst dachte ich "Hää, die sehen ja total gleich aus", denn ich hatte mit minimal anderer Länge oder anderem Winkel gerechnet - Fehlanzeige! Ich habe dann ein Wenig hin und her probiert, dabei ist es mir aufgefallen: der Sitz der leisen Federn im Freilaufkörper ist etwas lockerer als der der neuen, die richtig stramm in der Ausfräsung sitzen. Dadurch ergibt sich der flachere Winkel der leisen Federn (das hatte ich damals ja schon beobachtet) und das Geknatter bleibt aus. Die Nabe ist jetzt 4 Jahre lang so gelaufen, zwar nur am Zweit-MTB, aber da ich damit über Winter mehr fahre und gerade letztes Jahr zw. November und März eigentlich nie unter 80km/Woche lag (teilweise auch >200), werden es unterm Strich auch schon ein paar km sein. Man kann also davon ausgehen, dass die Nabe mit diesen Federn auch auf Dauer problemlos läuft. Wer also seine Nabe leiser haben möchte, muss nun nicht mehr mit sinnlos großen Mengen an Fett hantieren, sondern einfach nur den runden Teil der Feder minimal zusammen biegen, damit diese nicht mehr so fest in ihrem Sitz steckt. Ich bin zwar eh für verunglückte Nachahmungen nicht verantwortlich, aber trotzdem ein Rat: biegt erstmal nur sehr VORSICHTIG!! Viel Kraft braucht es dazu nicht, gerade mit dem Hebel einer Zange. Da ich an meinen nagelneuen Ersatzfedern nicht rumbiegen wollte, habe ich mal nur den Test in entgegengesetzter Richtung gemacht: Ich habe versucht, die Rundungen der Federn leicht aufzubiegen (nicht so weit wie die neuen), mit dem Ergebnis, dass die Nabe in der Hand jetzt immerhin leise klackert, statt nur kaum hörbar zu klickern. Allerdings habe ich sie natürlich gerade auch wieder frisch gefettet (normale Menge, nicht übermäßig viel), mal sehen, wie sich das in den nächsten Wochen entwickelt...


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. November 2012)

Wow, >400 Beiträge zum Thema und wenn einer die Lösung postet, plötzlich gar keiner mehr  Seid ihr gerade alle dabei eure Naben leiser zu machen? 

Ich wollte nur noch den Praxisbericht nachreichen: die Nabe ist jetzt mit den minimal aufgebogenen Federsitzen in der Tat hörbar, für jemanden der seit Jahren Hope fährt auch als solche zu erkennen, aber immer noch sehr leise und nicht aufdringlich. Man kann die Lautstärke so also echt gut "einstellen"


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (17. November 2012)

Super Sache!  
Dann werd ich mich demnächst wohl auch mal ans biegen machen.

Wo war nochmal die Anleitung wie man den Freilauf runter macht?
Ich hatte die Hope noch gar nicht offen...


----------



## veraono (17. November 2012)

Muss sagen meine persönlichen Biege-Erfahrungen waren nicht so überzeugend aber Leerlauf abziehen ist einfach: "Hauruck"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (19. November 2012)

Der Freilauf geht ja echt super einfach runter!
Man kann sogar die Kassette dran lassen 
(Ich hab halt die Adapter wie im Video [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdgUvv76H28"]Hope Technology - Pro2 Rear Hub Strip/Rebuild - YouTube[/nomedia] im Schraubstock gelöst - dann muss man nur etwas an der Kassette ziehen)

Leider hab ich feststellen müssen, dass die eine Sperrklinke gebrochen is 
kA wie lang ich so scho damit rumfahr...

Hab jetzt auf der Hope Seite gesehen, dass ich die Sperrklinken mit der Nummer HUB515 brauch.
Kann ich die auch über meinen lokalen Radladen bestellen?

Oh hab grad gesehen, dass es auf der neuen Hope-Seite (hopetech) viel mehr Händler gibt als auf der alten (hopegermany).
Dann sollte das mit den Federn wohl kein Problem sein


----------



## othu (19. November 2012)

Zum Einbau des Freilaufs muss die Kassette aber eh runter weil man sonst die Labyrinth-Dichtung nicht richtig reinbekommt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. November 2012)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Wo war nochmal die Anleitung wie man den Freilauf runter macht?


Das dürfte (mit sage und schreibe 6 Buchstaben) wohl die kürzeste "Anleitung" der Welt sein 




veraono schrieb:


> Muss sagen meine persönlichen Biege-Erfahrungen waren nicht so überzeugend


Wie hast du gebogen? Am Sitz der Feder oder an der Feder selbst? Letzteres funktioniert sicher nicht so gut.




Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Man kann sogar die Kassette dran lassen


Ist mMn erstens unhandlich, zweitens siehe Kommentar von othu.




Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Leider hab ich feststellen müssen, dass die eine Sperrklinke gebrochen is


Ist kein Drama,das passiert immer mal. Ich hatte meinen Freilauf (nicht den von der Flüsternabe, da sind noch alle 4 ersten Federn drin) mal offen und fand 2 der Federn gebrochen vor. Dann habe ich die kaputten Federn inkl. der somit überflüssigen Klinken rausgeholt und bin so weitergefahren, bis ich die Ersatzfedern hatte. Als ich die einbauen wollte, fand ich eine weitere gebrochene Feder vor... also kann man wohl notfalls auch auf einer einzigen Klinke fahren  Ist aber sicher auf Dauer nicht das Beste, gerade für Leute mit viel "PS" 




Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auf der Hope Seite gesehen, dass ich die Sperrklinken mit der Nummer HUB515 brauch.
> Kann ich die auch über meinen lokalen Radladen bestellen?


Ja - so lange der Hope führt.




Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Oh hab grad gesehen, dass es auf der neuen Hope-Seite (hopetech) viel mehr Händler gibt als auf der alten (hopegermany).


Die deutsche Seite ist Müll, einfach ignorieren und immer nur die "Mutterseite" benutzen.


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (19. November 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Zum Einbau des Freilaufs muss die Kassette aber eh runter weil man sonst die Labyrinth-Dichtung nicht richtig reinbekommt.


Ah ok - deswegen dreht sich der Freilauf wohl so schwer (beim Rückwärtstreten liegt die Kette manchmal scho auf der Kettenstrebe)
obwohl der eigentlich scho recht ordentlich reingeploppt is.
Naja werd ich dann wohl später mal wieder runter und richtig drauf machen...


----------



## jammerlappen (19. November 2012)

Die Dichtung bekommt man aber auch mit etwas Geschick und kleinen Schraubendrehern wieder rein...


----------



## p1nk3y (22. November 2012)

Um wieviel leiser ist denn die neue Hope in etwa? Weil die alte is pervers laut -> nein danke.

Steh nämlich grad vor der Entscheidung die DT Swiss 350 oder die "neue" leisere Hope ... im Prinzip würd ich gern die Hope nehmen weils einfacher is die Achsstandards umzubauen und günstiger falls man Ersatzteile braucht. Sonst gegeben sich die 2 Gewichtsmäßig und auch Qualitätsmäßig nicht viel. 
Preislich sind nur wenige Euro unterschied ... 

Hat jemand zufällig die 350er gegen die Hope schonmal live gehört?


----------



## othu (23. November 2012)

Ich würde mal vermuten, die neue Hope ist dir immer noch zu laut.


----------



## Snap4x (23. November 2012)

neue hope?  ist die evo jetzt alt?
also die Pro klingt schöner


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> neue hope?  ist die evo jetzt alt?


Es geht ja nur drum, dass es neue Sperrklinkenfedern gibt, die den Freilauf leiser machen sollen.




Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> also die Pro klingt schöner


Gibts von Hope auch Nicht-Pro Naben? Wäre mir neu. Du meinst vermutlich die Evo i. V. m. den alten? Der Unterschied ist bei mir nach ein bisschen Einfahrzeit marginal. Die Lautstärke ist quasi gleich, die alte Prä-Evo klingt etwas metallischer, ansonsten aber sehr sehr ähnlich. Fällt echt nur auf, wenn man die Naben schon monate-/jahrelang gefahren ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## energy-drink (1. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das dürfte (mit sage und schreibe 6 Buchstaben) wohl die kürzeste "Anleitung" der Welt sein



Die Antwort mit den 6 Buchstaben dürfte mir wohl entgangen sein.


----------



## jammerlappen (1. Dezember 2012)

z i e h e n


----------



## energy-drink (2. Dezember 2012)

Aha! 
Ich hab nämlich "Hauruck" gelesen.


----------



## veraono (2. Dezember 2012)

> hab nämlich "Hauruck" gelesen


Das war die ausführliche Erklärung


----------



## echtorg (6. Dezember 2012)

habe heute meine federn von meinem dealer bekommen 

die sind nur halb so gross wie die die verbaut waren 

schauen komisch aus , gibt ja sonst keine anderen federn für die sperrklinken oder?

habe keine andere nabe gefunden wo noch welche verbaut wären 

mfg

links die original verbaute (auch beschliffen) rechts die neue direkt von hope an händler geliefert


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Dezember 2012)

So kann man's natürlich auch machen. So lange sich die Federn nicht in die Klinken rein arbeiten, macht es ja auch nichts, wenn die schmäler sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echtorg (6. Dezember 2012)

Die frage ist für mich ob die rechte jetzt für die pro 2 ist 
Ist direkt aus  uk gekommen

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## veraono (6. Dezember 2012)

Müsste fast, wenn ich mich richtig entsinne gibts im ganzen Programm nur zwei unterschiedliche: Für Pro 2 und Bulb und die Bulb sind Spiralfedern.


----------



## echtorg (6. Dezember 2012)

Genau das habe ich au h rausgefunden
Hab dem runterfahrer eine pm gesendet , er als hopehandler weiß das hoffentlich

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Runterfahrer (6. Dezember 2012)

echtorg schrieb:


> habe heute meine federn von meinem dealer bekommen
> 
> die sind nur halb so gross wie die die verbaut waren
> 
> ...



Passt. 
Sind die Pro II Evo Federn.


----------



## Runterfahrer (6. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> So kann man's natürlich auch machen. So lange sich die Federn nicht in die Klinken rein arbeiten, macht es ja auch nichts, wenn die schmäler sind...



Die Klinken sind aus gehärtetem Stahl und werden erodiert. Die Federn werden sich da nicht reinarbeiten.


----------



## echtorg (6. Dezember 2012)

Danke , dann werden die 8 federn verbaut Und getestet

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Runterfahrer (6. Dezember 2012)

echtorg schrieb:


> Danke , dann werden die 8 federn verbaut Und getestet
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2



Es gehen aber nur vier in den Freilauf rein...


----------



## Snap4x (6. Dezember 2012)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Es gehen aber nur vier in den Freilauf rein...



8 
Habe aber nur 6 verbaut 
Knatter knatter knatter...
Nach den Einbau drehte sich die Kette mit.
Nach ein, zwei Runden nicht mehr.
Außerdem bremst es minimal ab bis kaum spürbar.


----------



## echtorg (6. Dezember 2012)

Haben 2naben gg 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Dezember 2012)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Die Klinken sind aus gehärtetem Stahl und werden erodiert. Die Federn werden sich da nicht reinarbeiten.


Ja, ich hatte das etwas missverständlich geschrieben... ich meinte, dass es ein Fakt ist, dass sie sich nicht reinarbeiten und es deshalb ok ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (13. Dezember 2012)

So nach langer Zeit mal wieder das Forum besucht und was sehe ich?
Endlich Lösungsansätze 

Und neuen Bremsen mit "Haben wollen" Faktor

Werde mir die neuen Federn mal besorgen und dann im Winter umbauen.
Das interessiert mich ja nun richtig ob mans so leiser bekommt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2012)

Notfalls mit meinem Tip weiter "tunen"


----------



## StillPad (13. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Notfalls mit meinem Tip weiter "tunen"



Welcher war das denn? Muss ich wohl überlesen habe.
Habe zumindest noch imemr ekine Maße zum zurechtbiegen gesehn gehabt


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Dezember 2012)

StillPad schrieb:


> Welcher war das denn? Muss ich wohl überlesen habe.
> Habe zumindest noch imemr ekine Maße zum zurechtbiegen gesehn gehabt


Der da:


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ach übrigens... *das Geheimnis der Flüsterklinken ist gelöst!!*
> 
> Ich hatte den Freilauf gerade offen und habe die Federn mit meinem Ersatz-Päckchen verglichen. Zuerst dachte ich "Hää, die sehen ja total gleich aus", denn ich hatte mit minimal anderer Länge oder anderem Winkel gerechnet - Fehlanzeige! Ich habe dann ein Wenig hin und her probiert, dabei ist es mir aufgefallen: der Sitz der leisen Federn im Freilaufkörper ist etwas lockerer als der der neuen, die richtig stramm in der Ausfräsung sitzen. Dadurch ergibt sich der flachere Winkel der leisen Federn (das hatte ich damals ja schon beobachtet) und das Geknatter bleibt aus. Die Nabe ist jetzt 4 Jahre lang so gelaufen, zwar nur am Zweit-MTB, aber da ich damit über Winter mehr fahre und gerade letztes Jahr zw. November und März eigentlich nie unter 80km/Woche lag (teilweise auch >200), werden es unterm Strich auch schon ein paar km sein. Man kann also davon ausgehen, dass die Nabe mit diesen Federn auch auf Dauer problemlos läuft. Wer also seine Nabe leiser haben möchte, muss nun nicht mehr mit sinnlos großen Mengen an Fett hantieren, sondern einfach nur den runden Teil der Feder minimal zusammen biegen, damit diese nicht mehr so fest in ihrem Sitz steckt. Ich bin zwar eh für verunglückte Nachahmungen nicht verantwortlich, aber trotzdem ein Rat: biegt erstmal nur sehr VORSICHTIG!! Viel Kraft braucht es dazu nicht, gerade mit dem Hebel einer Zange. Da ich an meinen nagelneuen Ersatzfedern nicht rumbiegen wollte, habe ich mal nur den Test in entgegengesetzter Richtung gemacht: Ich habe versucht, die Rundungen der Federn leicht aufzubiegen (nicht so weit wie die neuen), mit dem Ergebnis, dass die Nabe in der Hand jetzt immerhin leise klackert, statt nur kaum hörbar zu klickern. Allerdings habe ich sie natürlich gerade auch wieder frisch gefettet (normale Menge, nicht übermäßig viel), mal sehen, wie sich das in den nächsten Wochen entwickelt...


Maße braucht es dafür nicht...


----------



## StillPad (14. Dezember 2012)

Okay das habe ich wohl übersehn. 

Ich ahbe die ganzen letzten seiten überflogen weil ja das typische kauft ne andere Nabe bla bla wieder auf kamm.

Sobald die Federn hier eintreffen werde ich mal dran basteln.


----------



## StillPad (4. Januar 2013)

So meine Federn sind heute auch gekommen.

Ist ja echt ein krasser Unterschied 

Mal sehen ob ich es schaffe die noch heute einzubauen.
Bin echt gespannt


----------



## p1nk3y (4. Januar 2013)

Kannst vllt einen vorher/nachher Vergleich machen?


----------



## Snap4x (4. Januar 2013)

Kann das sein das die Hope leiser geworden ist?
Damals die Pro 2 war meines Erachtens wesentlich lauter als meine nigelnagel neue Evo...


----------



## StillPad (4. Januar 2013)

p1nk3y schrieb:


> Kannst vllt einen vorher/nachher Vergleich machen?



Leider nein, habe nix womit ich das aufnehmen könnte 

 @Cr3ckb0t

Ja, haben neue Federn bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (4. Januar 2013)

Wo bekommt man die alten? :confused;
Ja habe bemerkt das die alten fast doppelt so breit sind wie die neuen


----------



## Runterfahrer (4. Januar 2013)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man die alten? :confused;
> Ja habe bemerkt das die alten fast doppelt so breit sind wie die neuen



Ich habe noch massig von den alten, lauten hier....


----------



## Happy-Dog (4. Januar 2013)

@Runterfahrer: Sind die alten Federn lauter wie die neuen Federn der Hope Pro-Nabe?


----------



## Runterfahrer (4. Januar 2013)

Die alten sind breiter und lauter.


----------



## 6TiWon (5. Januar 2013)

also fans aus zaratustra,
folgendes hab ich zu berichten:
hab heute nach gut einem jahr meine evo 2 hr-nabe auseinandergenommen. erst die hülse mit der zange leicht drehend abgezogen, dann den freilaufkörper händisch mit einem "HAURUCK" runter. ging easy. nach dem abziehen des freilaufes hab ich mich schon ein wenig gewundert, das rel. wenig fett an dem zahnkranz innen und auf den sperrklinken und den federn ist. ein bisschen dreck drin. ist normal, denk ich mir. ok, weitermachen also.
alles komplett auseinander genommen und schön penibel gesäubert: zahnkranz innen aufnahme, sperrklinken, federn. hab extra die lager mit pappe abgedeckt, damit da nix drankommt.

dann eine dicke fettpackung drauf (viel, viel mehr also vorher drin war!) und wieder exakt zusammen gesetzt. beim draufdrücken der freilaufaufnahme fett rausgekommen, abgewicht. war ja eh ein bisschen zu viel. ging alles rel. einfach ohne viel kraftaufwand. egal. nach dem zusammensetzen ist das schöne laute rasselgeräusch aber wie weggeblasen. die nabe läuft fast geräuschlos. trotz grosser federn!!! nur ein leises sonores surren ist zu hören. ist ein unterschied gegenüber zuvor wie tag und nacht.
fragen?
kommt mein so geliebtes lautes rasseln wieder nach einer zeit?
kommt da überhaubt fett rein? wenn ja, wieviel komplett dick oder nur ein bisschen?
auf der hope seite im video ist zu sehen, dass dortmit einer fettspritze gearbeitet wird.
danke für die beantwortung. bin schon ganz meschugge....


----------



## Runterfahrer (5. Januar 2013)

Du hast zu viel Fett drin. Entweder wieder etwas rausmachen oder fahren. Das Ratern kommt irgendwann wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (5. Januar 2013)

Jemand ne Idee für eine zeitnahe Bezugsquelle der (zuverlässig) _neuen_ Klinkenfedern? 
Mein lokal Fahrradshop macht leider derzeit keine Anstalten eine Hope Bestellung zu tätigen. 

Ach ja, wir könnten den Thread langsam umbennen


----------



## Runterfahrer (6. Januar 2013)

veraono schrieb:


> Jemand ne Idee für eine zeitnahe Bezugsquelle der (zuverlässig) _neuen_ Klinkenfedern?
> Mein lokal Fahrradshop macht leider derzeit keine Anstalten eine Hope Bestellung zu tätigen.
> 
> Ach ja, wir könnten den Thread langsam umbennen



Schreib mich an, ich bestelle jede Woche mind. 1x.


----------



## 6TiWon (6. Januar 2013)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Das Ratern kommt irgendwann wieder.


dankeschöööööön für die schnelle info: na dann bin ich ja beruhigt...


----------



## wurzelhoppser (6. Januar 2013)

veraono schrieb:


> Jemand ne Idee für eine zeitnahe Bezugsquelle der (zuverlässig) _neuen_ Klinkenfedern?
> Mein lokal Fahrradshop macht leider derzeit keine Anstalten eine Hope Bestellung zu tätigen.
> 
> Ach ja, wir könnten den Thread langsam umbennen


Hi Bike hat sie im Programm


----------



## veraono (6. Januar 2013)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Hi Bike hat sie im Programm





> *Dieser Artikel ist ab Lager verfügbar*


Das lässt mich vermuten, das hier noch die alten Federn auf Lager sind... 



Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Schreib mich an, ich bestelle jede Woche mind. 1x.


----------



## Runterfahrer (6. Januar 2013)

Wenn das Foto aktuell ist sind das die alten, lauten: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...2b/s/Hope-Pro-2-Feder-Sperrklinken-4-stk.html


----------



## othu (12. Januar 2013)

Ich habe meinen Freilauf jetzt mal gefettet und "PM600 Military Grease" genommen, das ist viel zäher, fast klebrig, als alle anderen Fette die so kenne.
Habe eigentlich SEHR sparsam gefettet, also keinesfalls den Freilauf vollgepackt oder so. Jedenfalls ist die Nabe im Moment so leise, dass man sie während der Fahrt gar nicht mehr hört.

Bin mal gespannt wie lange das bleibt, hoffentlich nicht allzu lange...


----------



## Runterfahrer (13. Januar 2013)

Das Risiko bei der Verwendung von sehr zähem Fett ist, dass die Sperrklinken hängen bleiben können.


----------



## 6TiWon (13. Januar 2013)

also bei mir hat`s gerade mal 1/2 h beim bikeausritt gedauert. dann war das so liebgewonnene geräusch wieder da. => puhh glück gehabt...


----------



## StillPad (26. Januar 2013)

6TiWon schrieb:


> also bei mir hat`s gerade mal 1/2 h beim bikeausritt gedauert. dann war das so liebgewonnene geräusch wieder da. => puhh glück gehabt...



Und das ganze fett hat sich hinter den Zahnkranz rausgedrückt 

Habe ich auch schon alles hinter mir.
Zuerst Silent Bike danach selbe Kracher wie vorher.

Zum Einbau der neuen bin ich noch immer nich gekommen dank dem Wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (6. Februar 2013)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich habe noch massig von den alten, lauten hier....


 
ich nehm se ALLE !!!!


----------



## p1nk3y (8. Februar 2013)

hab heut die neuen bekommen. hab zwar kein vergleich zu den alten lauten naben aber ich find das geräusch der neuen is 1. recht angenehm und 2. nicht aufdringlich laut.

passt für mich also sehr gut da ich schon bissl "angst" hatte das sie evtl. zu laut und nervig sein könnten (ich mags eher dezent)


----------



## Carcass (8. Februar 2013)

Das Geräusch einer Hope Nabe ist wie das Geräusch eines Fetten Motors. Und ich will nimmer ohne!!


----------



## Snap4x (12. Februar 2013)

Kann Hope keine zwei Varrianten rausbringen? 

Eine leise und eine laute?

Suche für die neue laute Klingen und Federn!


----------



## veraono (12. Februar 2013)

Können gerne tauschen


----------



## DerC (12. Februar 2013)

Ich tausche sofort...!!!!!


----------



## auergraphics (12. Februar 2013)

Könnte wer vielleicht ein Audiofile bzw ein kurzes Video hochladen indem man die neuen Federn/Laufräder hört?


----------



## p1nk3y (12. Februar 2013)

auergraphics schrieb:


> Könnte wer vielleicht ein Audiofile bzw ein kurzes Video hochladen indem die neuen Federn/Laufräder hört?



Kann ich machen wenn ich sie vom einspeichen wieder bekomme, kann aber noch etwas dauern


----------



## auergraphics (12. Februar 2013)

Super, Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (18. Februar 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Freilauf jetzt mal gefettet und "PM600 Military Grease" genommen, das ist viel zäher, fast klebrig, als alle anderen Fette die so kenne.
> Habe eigentlich SEHR sparsam gefettet, also keinesfalls den Freilauf vollgepackt oder so. Jedenfalls ist die Nabe im Moment so leise, dass man sie während der Fahrt gar nicht mehr hört.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wie lange das bleibt, hoffentlich nicht allzu lange...





Kurzer Zwischenstand nach 5 Wochen: trotz regelmäßiger Nutzung ist die Nabe weiterhin unhörbar.


----------



## ewoq (18. Februar 2013)

nicht ganz topic-konform, aber da sich hier ja einige mit der nabe gut auskennen:

heute hat meine hope pro 2 evo im enduro den geist aufgegeben. konkret ist der freilauf mehr oder weniger fest. im ausgebauten zustand scheint alles normal zu funktionieren, sobald das rad aber eingebaut ist ist er fest. ich hatte ähnliche probleme schon mit einer anderen hope pro 2 (ohne evo) in einem anderen rad. die nabe wurde 3 mal eingeschickt bis endlich ein exemplar kam das funktionierte. hat jemand eine idee woran es liegen könnte und ob sich das problem dieses mal evtl. ohne einschicken lösen lässt?

zusammegefasst:

- hope pro 2 evo 142x12
- freilauf fest wenn eingebaut
- freilauf scheinbar funktionstüchtig wenn ausgebaut
- lösung?


----------



## erkan1984 (18. Februar 2013)

fehlt evtl, die U-Scheibe zw. Freilauf und Nabenlager?


----------



## ewoq (18. Februar 2013)

welches teil wäre das?


----------



## DerC (18. Februar 2013)

ewoq schrieb:


> nicht ganz topic-konform, aber da sich hier ja einige mit der nabe gut auskennen:
> 
> heute hat meine hope pro 2 evo im enduro den geist aufgegeben. konkret ist der freilauf mehr oder weniger fest. im ausgebauten zustand scheint alles normal zu funktionieren, sobald das rad aber eingebaut ist ist er fest. ich hatte ähnliche probleme schon mit einer anderen hope pro 2 (ohne evo) in einem anderen rad. die nabe wurde 3 mal eingeschickt bis endlich ein exemplar kam das funktionierte. hat jemand eine idee woran es liegen könnte und ob sich das problem dieses mal evtl. ohne einschicken lösen lässt?
> 
> ...


 ^

Bei mir war es die Dichtscheibe(3) zwischen Freilaufkörper(24) und Nabenkörper(1) sitzt,die war nach dem auseinanderbauen nicht richtig in der Nut


----------



## ewoq (18. Februar 2013)

hm, das sieht für mein verständnis alles richtig aus. ich hab auch noch nie weiter auseinandergebaut also so. bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (18. Februar 2013)

ich meine Nummer 11, die ist ja da.
evtl, muss wie gesagt die dichtscheibe (nr. 3) richtig in der Nabe einrasten.
Macht (meist) ein hörbares "klick" geräusch...


----------



## DerC (18. Februar 2013)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ich meine Nummer 11, die ist ja da.
> evtl, muss wie gesagt die dichtscheibe (nr. 3) richtig in der Nabe einrasten.
> Macht (meist) ein hörbares "klick" geräusch...


 
manchmal muss man aber auch vorsichtig mit nem stumpfen Gegenstand nachhelfen. Der Fehler ist mir auch das erstremal passiert, ausgebautes Laufrad alles gut, eingebaut hats geklemmt. Lag an der Nr 3 die nicht richtig in der Nut saß


----------



## Runterfahrer (18. Februar 2013)

Die Nylondichtung (Nr.3) muß "aktiv" wieder in die Nut in der Nabe gedrückt werden. Entweder mit dem entsprechenden Werkzeug von Hope oder mit einem breiten, flachen Schraubendreher. Nur den Freilauf aufstecken reicht da nicht.


----------



## ewoq (18. Februar 2013)

ich werde es morgen mal testen, danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## StillPad (19. April 2013)

StillPad schrieb:


> Zum Einbau der neuen bin ich noch immer nich gekommen dank dem Wetter...



So Wetter hat sich gebessert und ich kamm diese Woche zum Umbau 

Tja was soll man nun groß dazu sagen? 

Klang ist noch immer der selbe, aber deutlich leiser!

Für mein Geschmack noch immer zu laut, aber es hat ich gelohnt die Federn zu wechseln.

Habe nun 8 breite Federn übrig die ich nimmer brauche


----------



## DerC (25. April 2013)

Ja wenn Du die übrig hast, ich würde die wohl nehmen


----------



## sanwald81 (6. Mai 2013)

Habe am Wochenende mal die neuen, leiseren Federn eingebaut. Im Vergleich zu den alten Federn ist die Nabe fast lautlos. Sie ist auf jeden Fall deutlich leiser und summt nur noch. Knattern kann man das nicht mehr nennen. Find's so aber ganz angenehm.


----------



## Zara Bernard (9. Mai 2013)

Hab auch auf die neuen, schmalen Federn umgebaut.

Ergebnis:  .

Surrt jetzt eher leise vor sich hin, wo es vorher metallisch geknattert hat.

Hab sparsam gefettet. Kann man sicher noch ein bissi leiser machen.

Die bestinvestierten 3.99 dieses Jahres!


----------



## buheitel (10. Dezember 2013)

ich greife den Fred hier mal auf...habe seit heute einen LRS mit Hope Hoops Pro II Evos auf No Tubes Flow EX. Ich bin doch überrascht, wie leise die Dinger sind. Fast wie Shimanos. Hört man quasi garnicht. Werden die nach einer gewissen Zeit noch lauter? So sind sie mir fast zu leise....


----------



## Runterfahrer (10. Dezember 2013)

Eigendlich nicht. 
Hope verbaut auch seit längerem schon kleinere und leisere Sperrklinkenfedern. 
Wenn du ein bischen gefahren bist und das Fett etwas zur Seite gedrückt wurde, wird der Freilauf noch einmal ein etwas lauter.

Du kannst den Freilauf abziehen, die Federn ganz nach unten schieben. So wird's auch in bischen lauter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buheitel (10. Dezember 2013)

@Runterfahrer: Danke! Die Laufräder sind wirklich gut und auch prima von dir aufgebaut.
Die Jungferfahrt hat eben jedenfalls richtig Laune gemacht. Lediglich eine minikleine Anmerkung hätte ich. Das ist aber Jammern auf Mega-Niveau. >>PM


----------



## Snap4x (10. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt hab ich bock auf mein Hardtail mit alten Federn drin und zwei Federn mehr^^

Mein DH mit neuer Hope ist total leise


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (7. Juni 2014)

Die neuen Naben haben ja 40 Rastpunkte...
Werden die auch schön laut mit den alten Federn?
Jemand eine Idee wo ich noch die alten Federn herbekommen kann?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (13. Juni 2014)

Brauchte auch noch ein paar alte federn pro2 evo alte rasterung.

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## Runterfahrer (14. Juni 2014)

Ich habe noch einen neuen Satz "alte" Federn für die Pro II gefunden. Wer sich zuerst per PN meldet, bekommt sie.
Kosten 2,- + 2,40 Versand.


----------



## Teisho (5. November 2014)

Hat noch jemand alte Federn rumfahren und möchte sie gegen Neue tauschen?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (9. November 2014)

Teisho schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand alte Federn rumfahren und möchte sie gegen Neue tauschen?


Die such ich auch?

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## veraono (9. November 2014)

Hm, ich kann mich jetzt nicht mehr genau erinnern, ist schon etwas her, dass ich bei mir umgebaut hab, aber wäre es von der Breite her nicht einfach möglich zwei Sätze von den neuen Federn einzubauen?
Die neuen unterscheiden sich nämlich vorwiegend in der Breite und zwei Sätze  würden dann die doppelte Federrate ergeben.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (12. November 2014)

Boah geil! Heute meine Hope Pro 2 am Enduro zerlegt und die Federn gebogen, dachte schon, dass es vielleicht zuviel war. Nachm Einbau war sie dann leiser als eine neue DT 240s.
Und auf'm Trail unhörbar.

Jetzt hört man leider die Kettenführung und vorher hab ich die Hope auch gerne als Klingel benutzt. Aber das sind auch wirklich nur kleine Nachteile davon.

Bin echt begeistert, jetzt kann ich die Hope Nabe auf'm Enduro lassen.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (12. November 2014)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Boah geil! Heute meine Hope Pro 2 am Enduro zerlegt und die Federn gebogen, dachte schon, dass es vielleicht zuviel war. Nachm Einbau war sie dann leiser als eine neue DT 240s.
> Und auf'm Trail unhörbar.
> 
> Jetzt hört man leider die Kettenführung und vorher hab ich die Hope auch gerne als Klingel benutzt. Aber das sind auch wirklich nur kleine Nachteile davon.
> ...


Hättest bestimmt auch einen dankbaren Tauschpartner gefunden, der sich über deine "lauten" Feder gefreut hätt 

Abgesehen davon, dass ich persönlich nicht allzugute Erfahrungen mit selbst gebogenen Federn bei niedrigen Temperaturen gemacht hab, aber vielleicht hast du da mehr Fingerspitzengefühl oder mehr experimentiert, mir wars schnell zu blöd.


----------



## Herr_Flo (1. Februar 2015)

Moin, kann mir jemand sagen ob das die leisen Federn sind?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Pro-2-3-Evo-Mono-RS-Sperrklinkenfeder-p19815/
falls ja habe ich wohl Laute zum abgeben!

lg


----------



## rosso19842 (6. März 2015)

Servus,

ich brauch die breiten Federn. Bekommt man die noch irgendwo her?

VG


----------



## mad1993max (27. Juni 2015)

Hi ich weiß bisl falscher threat aber ich mag keinen neuen machen.
Is die Hope pro 2 evo in silber auch anodisiert oder raw?


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Juli 2015)

Gerade zufällig hier reingeschaut... bei Hope gibts kein raw, alles silber/klar (?) eloxiert.


----------



## mad1993max (4. Juli 2015)

ok danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teisho (26. März 2016)

Komisch, dass hier noch keiner was dazu geschrieben hat. Dabei ist das doch DAS wichtigste  :
Wie ist die Pro 4 denn im vergleich zur 'neuen' Pro 2 Evo im Sound?


----------



## Runterfahrer (26. März 2016)

Gibt keinen großen Unterschied. Hört sich fast gleich an. Evtl. sogar minimal leiser. Kommt immer drauf an mit welcher Felge eingespeicht.


----------



## Schoasdromme (17. Juni 2016)

Zum Thema "leise".
Mir war meine Hope Pro 2 viel zu laut.
Ich habe ein paar ml *dickflüssiges Motorsägenkettenöl mit Fett vermischt* in den Freilauf gefüllt.
Nun bin ich seit ca, 2 Monaten relativ leise unterwegs.


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Juli 2016)

Öl im Freilauf, wo normal nur Fett rein soll, finde ich persönlich jetzt nicht so prall. Ich bin mal der Ursache meiner alten, ab Werk fast flüsterleisen Pro 2 Nabe auf den Grund gegangen... nachdem ich sie mit meiner anderen, lauten verglichen hatte, ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Sperrklinkenfedern nicht so stramm im Freilaufkörper saßen. Genau DAS ist der Schlüssel! Wenn man ein bisschen Gefühl in den Fingern hat, kann man recht einfach mit einer Zange und einem breiten Schlitz-Schraubendreher "einstellen", wie stramm die Federn in der Bohrung sitzen und die Nabe so zwischen klassischem Knattern bis hin zu shimano-artig leisem Klickern verändern


----------



## imkreisdreher (28. September 2016)

Wollte mal fragen, ob jemand den Pro4 Freilauf stumm bekommen hat, ich überlege tatsächlich, ob ich die Nabe rauswerfe, so nervt das gesurre. Die zwei Optionen von Onyx Racing oder Kappstein dauern ja noch eine Weile... Vlcht sollte mal Hope über eine Silencehub Pro1 nachdenken, auch mit Klemmrollenfreilauf...


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2016)

Hast du das ausprobiert, was im Post über deinem steht? Das sollte recht zuverlässig helfen. Aber halt vorsichtig ausprobieren, nicht übertreiben...


----------



## Schoasdromme (29. Dezember 2016)

Das mit dem Federn biegen hatte ich auch schon probiert, war aber nicht so der Bringer, da die Nabe dann teilweise zum Durchrutschen
neigte bzw. ungesunde Geräusche von sich gab. Ich hab sie wieder in den Originalzustand gebogen und eben ein Öl Fettgemisch reingebracht. Wo soll da das Problem sein 
*`Smubob´*
???
Mehr als auslaufen kann das Öl nicht, ausserdem ist es sehr dickflüssig,
und macht das System eben sehr leise.
Bei läuft das nun schon seit 5 Monaten problemlos.


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Dezember 2016)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Das mit dem Federn biegen hatte ich auch schon probiert, war aber nicht so der Bringer, da die Nabe dann teilweise zum Durchrutschen
> neigte bzw. ungesunde Geräusche von sich gab. Ich hab sie wieder in den Originalzustand gebogen und eben ein Öl Fettgemisch reingebracht. Wo soll da das Problem sein *`Smubob´ *???


Hmm, vielleicht hast du da schon zu viel an den Federn gebogen? Evtl. waren deine Federn auch ab Werk schon etwas kürzer (auch da gibt es Toleranzen) und das hat dann ungünstig zusammengespielt.
Meine besagte Flüster-Nabe hatte ich jahrelang so in Betrieb und bin damit einige tausend Km gefahren. Als ich sie letztes Jahr verkauft habe und ich für den Käufer die Federn gegen stramm sitzende, laute getäuscht habe, sah der Freilauf 1a aus, also keinerlei Spuren o. Ä. Der ist auch in all den Jahren nie durchgerutscht oder hat sonstwie nicht richtig funktioniert.
Du hattest "damals" nur von Öl geschrieben, das hätte ich persönlich jetzt für nicht sinnvoll gehalten, weil es vermutlich nicht ausreichend schmiert, zumindest nicht an den Stellen, wo es sollte, und es ziemlich sicher auch herauslaufen würde. Jetzt schreibst du von Öl-Fett-Gemisch, das ist natürlich eine ganz andere Sache...!


----------



## Schoasdromme (29. Dezember 2016)

^stimmt, das Fett hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen
ich habs ausgebessert.


----------

